# CC's CL Collection . I Love Shoes! Yes I do!



## Christchrist

Ok I should do this now before I change my mind. Man this takes time. So happy to share my addiction...... I mean collection. Enjoy


----------



## Christchrist

Clic Clac 120 suede 
















Got these on the bay. Never worn. Great deal


----------



## Christchrist

Maggie Gold Glitter Watersnake. For these on the bay. They flop off and are my size (40) . Lots of padding


----------



## Christchrist

Esoteri 120 nappa patent/calf 














Another awesome eBay find


----------



## Christchrist

Vampanodo 100 Veau Velours/satin


----------



## Christchrist

Lady Peep Spikes 150 Veau Velours


----------



## Christchrist

Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato/Patent 


















These feel a bit big. Should went down 1/2 size. Fabulous shoe


----------



## Christchrist

Navy patent simple pump 100


----------



## Christchrist

Nude patent simple pump 100


----------



## Christchrist

Black patent simple pump 100


----------



## Christchrist

Pivoine patent simple pump 100


----------



## Christchrist

Cameo rose pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

Very Prive patent red 120 calf


----------



## Christchrist

Very Prive Chantilly Lace 120


----------



## Christchrist

Filo patent 120 plum


----------



## Christchrist

Fifi 100 Paillettes Leopard beige


----------



## texas87

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS every single one! And i know you have even more WOO HOO!


----------



## Christchrist

Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS GORGEOUS every single one! And i know you have even more WOO HOO!



I have a few coming and one exchanged for a smaller size. Ill get those in when they come. And one getting stressed 
Thank you


----------



## Nolia

My favourite is definitely the Vampanodo~


----------



## noonoo07

Awesome collection CC!! Congratulations!!


----------



## LVoepink

fabulous collection!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> My favourite is definitely the Vampanodo~



That one is just plain adorable sexy


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Awesome collection CC!! Congratulations!!






			
				LVoepink said:
			
		

> fabulous collection!



Thanks it's so addicting


----------



## laleeza

Nice, diverse collection! Lovely


----------



## missnicoleeee

WOOOOW your collection is amazing!! Love the lady peep spikes with Strass!


----------



## brittany729

Wonderful collection!  And I LOVE your LP ring strass!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Your collection is stunning, I think my favorite is the gold maggies...but that new LP ring strass is un-freaking-believable. I cannot wait to see the new additions when they get here!


----------



## fumi

You have an amazing collection!  I can't wait to see more


----------



## 05_sincere

ChristChrist you have a great collection beautiful shoes


----------



## Dessye

Beautiful collection!  And growing so quickly!  Love the lame ring strass!  Can we have mod pics???


----------



## LouboutinHottie

love your collection!


----------



## Christchrist

laleeza said:
			
		

> Nice, diverse collection! Lovely






			
				missnicoleeee said:
			
		

> WOOOOW your collection is amazing!! Love the lady peep spikes with Strass!






			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> Wonderful collection!  And I LOVE your LP ring strass!






			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Your collection is stunning, I think my favorite is the gold maggies...but that new LP ring strass is un-freaking-believable. I cannot wait to see the new additions when they get here!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You have an amazing collection!  I can't wait to see more






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> ChristChrist you have a great collection beautiful shoes



Sorry for the general shout out. Thank you so much ladies. I adore them. It's gonna put me in the poorhouse lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass
> 
> View attachment 1890222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890221
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890268


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection!  And growing so quickly!  Love the lame ring strass!  Can we have mod pics???



He is me trying them on 









Ill have to wear em soon


----------



## Christchrist

LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> love your collection!



Thank you very much


----------



## Christchrist

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

>



Lol Diana they are TDF


----------



## AEGIS

i love the Divinoche! I am all about no platform shoes at the moment. modeling pic? pleeeeeze?


----------



## rock_girl

Girl....you've been busy!!  You have created an amazing collection in such a short amount of time.  I really like that is has a variety of styles and colors...something for every whim!  

I love the Vampanodo, can you please post modeling pics?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love the Divinoche! I am all about no platform shoes at the moment. modeling pic? pleeeeeze?



I think my profile album has me wearing all of these shoes


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love the Divinoche! I am all about no platform shoes at the moment. modeling pic? pleeeeeze?






			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Girl....you've been busy!!  You have created an amazing collection in such a short amount of time.  I really like that is has a variety of styles and colors...something for every whim!
> 
> I live the Vampanodo, can you please post modeling pics?



Here ya go girls 
Thanks for all if your kind words


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Here ya go girls
> Thanks for all if your kind words



Thank you!!  I may need these in my life...


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thank you!!  I may need these in my life...



Oh you do. Trust me


----------



## heiress-ox

you have a fabulous well rounded collection, i love it! my favorites are the gold maggies, i'm still hoping to find them in my size, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mizcolon73

Love them all but love the piggie and simples, the colors are amazing!!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> you have a fabulous well rounded collection, i love it! my favorites are the gold maggies, i'm still hoping to find them in my size, thanks for sharing!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Love them all but love the piggie and simples, the colors are amazing!!



Thank you. I'm a sucker for good colors


----------



## ZiggyLove

Love your collection! Where did you find the lame ring strass?


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> you have a fabulous well rounded collection, i love it! my favorites are the gold maggies, i'm still hoping to find them in my size, thanks for sharing!



The Maggie's are padded so much. They are very pretty though


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> Love your collection! Where did you find the lame ring strass?



I fit them from saks. Last pair I think. I think hOratio has them


----------



## needloub

I love collections that are well-rounded...not too trendy, not too classic!  Your collection is absolutely perfect in my eyes...beautiful colors in the classic styles and just gorgeous pops of bad a$$ shoes lol!  BTW, love the gold Maggies!!


----------



## stilly

I love your collection *cc*!!!
Such a wide variety of styles!!!


----------



## anniethecat

fabulous CC!  my fave is the Vampanodo, sweet and sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:
			
		

> I love collections that are well-rounded...not too trendy, not too classic!  Your collection is absolutely perfect in my eyes...beautiful colors in the classic styles and just gorgeous pops of bad a$$ shoes lol!  BTW, love the gold Maggies!!


Yeah I'm trying to make those Maggie's work. Thank you much. 



			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love your collection cc!!!
> Such a wide variety of styles!!!


Thank you Stilly. I love yours 



			
				anniethecat said:
			
		

> fabulous CC!  my fave is the Vampanodo, sweet and sexy!



Thanks Annie. Those feel like butta


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Fun eclectic collection! Congrats.


----------



## martinaa

Congrats on a great collection!


----------



## nillacobain

Beautiful collection! My fave are the cameo rose Pigalle.


----------



## NANI1972

Hey great collection! Lurvvvve the LP Lame Ring strass!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrats on a great collection!


Thank you Martinaa



			
				nillacobain said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection! My fave are the cameo rose Pigalle.


They are one of mine 2. Thank you nilla



			
				NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Hey great collection! Lurvvvve the LP Lame Ring strass!



They are ridiculous huh? I keep staring at them like they aren't mine lol. Thanks nani


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Fun eclectic collection! Congrats.



Thanks doobie. I tried to be versatile


----------



## dc419

Beautiful collection!! Love the variety!! The cameo rose Pigalle and Vampanodo are TDF!!!


----------



## Christchrist

dc419 said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection!! Love the variety!! The cameo rose Pigalle and Vampanodo are TDF!!!



Thank you DC. One of my favs for sure


----------



## heida

Wow thank you for sharing this awesome collection with us!! Love the Vampanodo, Pigalle and.....and.....and.....and........omg all of them ! I´m freaking jealous hehe

We also share size I think


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Wow thank you for sharing this awesome collection with us!! Love the Vampanodo, Pigalle and.....and.....and.....and........omg all of them ! I´m freaking jealous hehe
> 
> We also share size I think



Lol. Your're so funny. We do!! Sweet! Those vamps are delish


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> He is me trying them on
> 
> View attachment 1890415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890416
> 
> 
> Ill have to wear em soon


Love the colour of those, what are you going to wear with them?


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go girls
> Thanks for all if your kind words
> 
> View attachment 1890434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890436


Oh just love those black satin bow ones, they look great on you, the heels are lovely so thin and elegant.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Love the colour of those, what are you going to wear with them?


I haven't figured that out yet lol. I guess I will shop after this juice fast.  Hmmm something black and tight I presume 



			
				Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Oh just love those black satin bow ones, they look great on you, the heels are lovely so thin and elegant.



Thank you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stunning collection, CC! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Christchrist

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> Stunning collection, CC! Thanks for sharing them with us!



Thanks JSG. Now to practice self restraint lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

great collection!! lots of variety, which is perfection. you really need to post the amazing outfits you pair with these fabulous CL's!!


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> great collection!! lots of variety, which is perfection. you really need to post the amazing outfits you pair with these fabulous CL's!!



Lol I know. As soon as I go out with them I sure will  thank you


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Vampanodo 100 Veau Velours/satin



These are TDF! Great collection!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> These are TDF! Great collection!



You need these doobie


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You need these doobie



Girl, I need a lot of pairs and this is on my list. Love the mod pics too!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Girl, I need a lot of pairs and this is on my list. Love the mod pics too!



Seriously those shoes make me want to do things I can't talk about in here lol. Poor hubby


----------



## oxox

Your whole collection is stunning but I absolutely LOVE those Vampanodos!!


----------



## beagly911

Oh CC what a gorgeous collection!!  Can I come play in your closet???  We are the same size!!  I love them all!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh CC what a gorgeous collection!!  Can I come play in your closet???  We are the same size!!  I love them all!



We three should combine collections


----------



## dirtyaddiction

your collection is absolutely TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

oxox said:
			
		

> Your whole collection is stunning but I absolutely LOVE those Vampanodos!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh CC what a gorgeous collection!!  Can I come play in your closet???  We are the same size!!  I love them all!


My closet is a sad stuffed hole. I need to call California closets stat. Poor shoes all suck in boxes. I want to play in Meg's closet or stilly's. we should plan a closet field trip I tell ya



			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> We three should combine collections


Lol and take pics. And dream. Or get in a tub all dolled up and be covered in our shoes 



			
				dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> your collection is absolutely TDF!



Thank you. It's getting there


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Veau Velours
> 
> View attachment 1890169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890168


Love these


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Love these



Those are easily my most cozy shoe. It's crazy


----------



## ZiggyLove

Christchrist said:


> I fit them from saks. Last pair I think. I think hOratio has them


I havent even seen them on CL's website or anywhere. Is there a place to find the entire collection or did you just happen to spot them in the store?


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> I havent even seen them on CL's website or anywhere. Is there a place to find the entire collection or did you just happen to spot them in the store?



I got an email from Horatio with new arrivals. I would call now and check. Bet they fly off the shelf


----------



## dbeth

Beautiful collection Christchrist! My fav so far are the  LP Lame Spikes and the Cameo Rose Pigalles---wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection Christchrist! My fav so far are the  LP Lame Spikes and the Cameo Rose Pigalles---wow, they are gorgeous!



Thanks Beth. I hope to perfect the piggy 120 lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Wonderful collection!  Love em all cc!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Wonderful collection!  Love em all cc!!!



Thanks dollface


----------



## SashaNicole

Fabulous collection! You have great taste.


----------



## Christchrist

SashaNicole said:
			
		

> Fabulous collection! You have great taste.



Thanks Sasha . Very nice thing to say


----------



## september1985

congrats on such a gorgeous collection! mod pics please please please :-p


----------



## Christchrist

label.hoe said:
			
		

> congrats on such a gorgeous collection! mod pics please please please :-p



Haha. You're funny. What shoe?


----------



## Christchrist

I forgot my beloved pony hair Maggie's. 39.5


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle 120. Black patent size 39





















I have a high arch. Drives me nuts


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I forgot my beloved pony hair Maggie's. 39.5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894064


Awesome!  Just gorgeous!  Poifect, YAY!!!
Congratulations cc!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle 120 nude patent. Size 39


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 120. Black patent size 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894071
> 
> 
> I have a high arch. Drives me nuts
> 
> View attachment 1894072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894077


High arches drive me nuts coz they are so darn sexy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> High arches drive me nuts coz they are so darn sexy!!!



Really? I've never heard that before


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Really? I've never heard that before


Higher arches are sexy hon!  Be proud of em!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Higher arches are sexy hon!  Be proud of em!!!



Hate that gap in my shoe. Ugh


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Hate that gap in my shoe. Ugh


It causes spasms in the foot, but sexy nonetheless!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ummm hope Im not starting to sound like a foot fetish freak bwahahahahaa!
Anyway, love your piggies and how they look on ya!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Ummm hope Im not starting to sound like a foot fetish freak bwahahahahaa!
> Anyway, love your piggies and how they look on ya!  Congrats!



Thanks doll


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 120. Black patent size 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894071
> 
> 
> I have a high arch. Drives me nuts
> 
> View attachment 1894072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894077


 
I love the piggies on you!!!
So sexy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I love the piggies on you!!!
> So sexy!!!



Thank you Stilly! My little piggy queen


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 120. Black patent size 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894071
> 
> 
> I have a high arch. Drives me nuts
> 
> View attachment 1894072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894077




Quitcherbitchin  those piggies look sensational on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Quitcherbitchin  those piggies look sensational on you!!



Lol. Thanks babe


----------



## texas87

The piggies look amazing on you and I am in love with those black patent ones. Super love the maggies too...I tried those on at Saks last week and they are like butta. I'm sure you feel the same. I'm going to have to get those.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> The piggies look amazing on you and I am in love with those black patent ones. Super love the maggies too...I tried those on at Saks last week and they are like butta. I'm sure you feel the same. I'm going to have to get those.



I can run a half marathon in those Maggie's. they are amazing! Made for my foot I tell ya


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I forgot my beloved pony hair Maggie's. 39.5
> View attachment 1894064



These look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> These look great on you!



Fumi I love them so much. I need every Maggie lol


----------



## GoGlam

Love you shoes!!!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Love you shoes!!!



Thanks glam


----------



## jaclyn86

The Very Prive Chantilly Lace and Fifi 100 Paillettes Leopardare my UHGs!!!! I have literally had several dreams of wearing them.


Amazing collection!


----------



## Christchrist

jaclyn86 said:
			
		

> The Very Prive Chantilly Lace and Fifi 100 Paillettes Leopardare my UHGs!!!! I have literally had several dreams of wearing them.
> 
> Amazing collection!



Lol. They were on sale at Barney's. I really lucked out on fifi   Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gorgeous collection! my top 3 favs are your Vampanodo, Divoniche, and VP chantilly lace! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Christchrist

My piggy 120 denim spikes. Delish


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My piggy 120 denim spikes. Delish



Oh WOW!!!! Totally gorgeous!!!! So exciting they finally came!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Oh WOW!!!! Totally gorgeous!!!! So exciting they finally came!!!!!



Yeah now you gotta get em


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yeah now you gotta get em



Great collection....good taste!!!!


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> My piggy 120 denim spikes. Delish
> QUOTE]
> 
> GASP..so awesome. But then again im partial to anything with spikes lol


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> My piggy 120 denim spikes. Delish
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898413


 
These are gorgy!!!
You're quickly building quite a piggie collection!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> These are gorgy!!!
> You're quickly building quite a piggie collection!!!



Someday I will be as happy as you in the piggy world. Love your collection


----------



## SueGalle

JessieG said:
			
		

> Oh WOW!!!! Totally gorgeous!!!! So exciting they finally came!!!!!



LOVEly!!


----------



## texas87

P.S. Who takes your pics they look great!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

christchrist said:


> my piggy 120 denim spikes. Delish
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898413


hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> hot hot hot!!!



Morning love


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Morning love


Hehe!  Morning
I wake up, check TPF and what do I see?!?!?!
You lookin' smokin' HOT!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Hehe!  Morning
> I wake up, check TPF and what do I see?!?!?!
> You lookin' smokin' HOT!!!



Smooches. Thanks doll.


----------



## shopjulynne

you have an amazing collection.. I love EVERY single pair of them!!


----------



## Christchrist

shopjulynne said:
			
		

> you have an amazing collection.. I love EVERY single pair of them!!



Thank you very much


----------



## bjorn

Amazing collection


----------



## calisurf

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> He is me trying them on
> 
> View attachment 1890415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890416
> 
> 
> Ill have to wear em soon



Oh myyyy, they look gorgeous!


----------



## JessieG

I'm dying to see your new ones...hurry up and arrive already!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Filo patent 120 plum



Hey CC, do you have mod pics of your Filo's..am thinking of getting some. Want to see them on...pretty pls??
Also, how do they fit??
Thanks..


----------



## Christchrist

calisurf said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection!!!


Thank you very much 



			
				Greta_V said:
			
		

> Oh myyyy, they look gorgeous!


I'm trying to build an outfit around them for an event. They aren't so easy to match lol



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> I'm dying to see your new ones...hurry up and arrive already!!


On their way. The tracking says Thursday 



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Hey CC, do you have mod pics of your Filo's..am thinking of getting some. Want to see them on...pretty pls??
> Also, how do they fit??
> Thanks..



Here ya go


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you very much
> 
> I'm trying to build an outfit around them for an event. They aren't so easy to match lol
> 
> On their way. The tracking says Thursday
> 
> Here ya go



The colour of those filo's is totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

Newest edition to my loubi family 

Perche soliel pigalle 100 in python


----------



## AEGIS

beautiful! love this exotic


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest edition to my loubi family
> 
> Perche soliel pigalle 100 in python



Wow...they look pretty amazing!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> Newest edition to my loubi family
> 
> Perche soliel pigalle 100 in python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905077



Love this skin, be careful when u treat it, I forget who went to go treat this skin and the paint came off!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Love this skin, be careful when u treat it, I forget who went to go treat this skin and the paint came off!!!



I'm not treating them. Just wearing them in safe weather lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> I'm not treating them. Just wearing them in safe weather lol



I mean like don't even condition them to keep the scales moist lol or at least test it on a small part


----------



## Christchrist

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> I mean like don't even condition them to keep the scales moist lol or at least test it on a small part



Ok will do. Thanks


----------



## CMP86

Love them all!


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Love them all!



Thanks CMP


----------



## noonoo07

LOVELY!! Congratulations!!


----------



## popidoo

omg. i love your vampanado!! and the pigalle 120 in cameo rose!!!!!!


----------



## heychar

A-ha found it! Fabulous collection  LP spikes are my fave!


----------



## hunniesochic

Fabulous collection!!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVELY!! Congratulations!!






			
				popidoo said:
			
		

> omg. i love your vampanado!! and the pigalle 120 in cameo rose!!!!!!






			
				heychar said:
			
		

> A-ha found it! Fabulous collection  LP spikes are my fave!






			
				hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Fabulous collection!!!



Thanks girls. More to come I hope. I just love my CL shoes.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest edition to my loubi family
> 
> Perche soliel pigalle 100 in python



I think, those may be the most splendid pair of shoes so far!! Excellent pick!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I think, those may be the most splendid pair of shoes so far!! Excellent pick!!



Well you may have had something to do with it


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love love love your collection!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love love love your collection!



Thanks girl. Sometimes I want wear them around the house. Ha


----------



## kham

Beautiful Collection!!!


----------



## mrl1005

CC your collection is TDF! (very bad for my CL addiction though!!)


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:
			
		

> Beautiful Collection!!!


Thank you 



			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> CC your collection is TDF! (very bad for my CL addiction though!!)



Haha thanks. I try not look at my collection because then I pick colors I don't have lol. I'm so trying to be good


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Haha thanks. I try not look at my collection because then I pick colors I don't have lol. I'm so trying to be good



Hehehe I'm the same way! But, then again, I could justify shoe purchases all the time lol!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Hehehe I'm the same way! But, then again, I could justify shoe purchases all the time lol!



I need those clous!!! Lady or neo lol


----------



## Christchrist

Newest addition 

Moroccan Red python Very Prive


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## dc419

The color is TDF!!! Congrats!!!



Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!






			
				dc419 said:
			
		

> The color is TDF!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks girls. I'm in love


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive



 omg!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## fumi

The VPs are such a gorgeous color!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive



Those are gorgeous.


----------



## GoGlam

christchrist said:
			
		

> newest addition
> 
> moroccan red python very prive



tdf!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> The VPs are such a gorgeous color!






			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous.






			
				GoGlam said:
			
		

> tdf!!!!



Thanks girls!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637


 
C, will this shoe madness ever reach an end???


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> C, will this shoe madness ever reach an end???



Absolutely not. Now you want em


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Yet another beautiful addition!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

>






			
				blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Yet another beautiful addition!!



Thanks . So hard to be good


----------



## jeninvan

Amazing collection CC...have to say I love each and everyone you have absolutely a TDF collection congrats . Looks all absolutely amazing on you


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Amazing collection CC...have to say I love each and everyone you have absolutely a TDF collection congrats . Looks all absolutely amazing on you



Thanks Jen


----------



## nshash

Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637


How do you like these? I'm thinking about getting a pair....


----------



## nshash

Christchrist said:


> Newest edition to my loubi family
> 
> Perche soliel pigalle 100 in python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905077



I like these as well....


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637




Loving the colour.  I really hope the Moroccan Red Python comes in other styles!


----------



## Christchrist

nshash said:
			
		

> How do you like these? I'm thinking about getting a pair....



 I'm madly in love with them. I adore them. One of my favorites


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Loving the colour.  I really hope the Moroccan Red Python comes in other styles!



I know right. It's amazing


----------



## cts900

Hey there CC....I was MIA for awhile in the tPF so I missed your lovely collection thread debut.  This is a beautiful collection with several special and unique pairs.  I am partial to and most in love with all the patent simple 100s....especially the navy.  Classic, classic, classic....


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Hey there CC....I was MIA for awhile in the tPF so I missed your lovely collection thread debut.  This is a beautiful collection with several special and unique pairs.  I am partial to and most in love with all the patent simple 100s....especially the navy.  Classic, classic, classic....



Hey thanks cts. It's a shame that they are all too big now . 2 pair have never been worn ;()) do sad. I love that shoe too


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Hey thanks cts. It's a shame that they are all too big now . 2 pair have never been worn ;()) do sad. I love that shoe too



So sad. Why "now?" What happened?


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> So sad. Why "now?" What happened?



I lost 30lbs. Feet shrunk.


----------



## FLPPrincess

^Congratulations!

And the red python is absolutely breathtaking!  All of the sole-babies are, of course, but especially those!!!


----------



## Christchrist

FLPPrincess said:
			
		

> ^Congratulations!
> 
> And the red python is absolutely breathtaking!  All of the sole-babies are, of course, but especially those!!!



Thank YOU FLP


----------



## poppyseed

Congratulations on the weight loss, that must feel amazing. Shame about the CLs though...I usually find I have to find a good substitute to let the ones that don't fit go...


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the weight loss, that must feel amazing. Shame about the CLs though...I usually find I have to find a good substitute to let the ones that don't fit go...



I'll pad them lol


----------



## heida

hahaha someone doesn´t wanna let go of their shoes  Go girl !


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> hahaha someone doesn´t wanna let go of their shoes  Go girl !



Well I would I guess. The simples I guess lol. I've never sold my CL shoes lol


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Well I would I guess. The simples I guess lol. I've never sold my CL shoes lol



As poppyseed suggested, you need to substitute them with something awesome.......in the right size


----------



## Christchrist

Newest edition. Fifi lame


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest edition. Fifi lame



They look great....yet another great addition!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They look great....yet another great addition!!



Thanks Jess


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> I lost 30lbs. Feet shrunk.



Ah, I see.  Congrats on the weight loss and the newest addition.  Very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  Congrats on the weight loss and the newest addition.  Very pretty!



Thank you CTS.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## nshash

Christchrist said:


> I'm madly in love with them. I adore them. One of my favorites



Great - I just order them;  we'll see how it fits.  Thanks for the re!


----------



## Milan123

What a gorgeous collection


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Newest edition. Fifi lame
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946641



OMG, they are AMAZING!!! Is there a limit on how many leopard shoes should one girl have...?


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> OMG, they are AMAZING!!! Is there a limit on how many leopard shoes should one girl have...?



I have 2 leopard fifi lol. One sequin and one lame lol


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous!






			
				nshash said:
			
		

> Great - I just order them;  we'll see how it fits.  Thanks for the re!






			
				Milan123 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous collection



Thank you so much and congrats nshash


----------



## Christchrist

My new Caraibas Bianca


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My new Caraibas Bianca



Totally totally love!!!


----------



## beagly911

Love, love, love the color!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Totally totally love!!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Love, love, love the color!



They are heavenly thank you


----------



## CloudyDayz198




----------



## fumi

Awesome color!


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> My new Caraibas Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947850




Looooove them  Congrats


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wow i almost fainted! those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow! where did you get them if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Missy1726

those leopard and flame ones are my favorite!! Probably bc they are so eye catching!! GREAT COLLECTION!!!


----------



## mrsMP

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

>






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Awesome color!






			
				heychar said:
			
		

> Looooove them  Congrats


Thank you very much ladies 



			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> wow i almost fainted! those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow! where did you get them if you dont mind me asking?


The Bianca? Horatio store 



			
				Missy1726 said:
			
		

> those leopard and flame ones are my favorite!! Probably bc they are so eye catching!! GREAT COLLECTION!!!


The light hits them perfect 



			
				mrsMP said:
			
		

> Beautiful Collection!



Thank you very much


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> My new Caraibas Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947850


Lovely, congrats
Perhaps you should sell the shoes that no longer fit - so you can buy some more!


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Lovely, congrats
> Perhaps you should sell the shoes that no longer fit - so you can buy some more!



You're right. I really need to part


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You're right. I really need to part



I believe we wear the same size.... Just sayin'!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I believe we wear the same size.... Just sayin'!



Ha really?


----------



## mizcolon73

rock_girl said:


> I believe we wear the same size.... Just sayin'!



I believe I do as well... Hehehehe


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> I believe I do as well... Hehehehe



Cracking me up. I'm sure you have every shoe I do lol


----------



## Christchrist

MBB love love


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> MBB love love



Lovely!!! Those are my UHG! So jelly, but congrats!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Lovely!!! Those are my UHG! So jelly, but congrats!!!!



We have matching pink right? Haven't gotten them yet


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> We have matching pink right? Haven't gotten them yet



Yup. I have the framboise in suede.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Yup. I have the framboise in suede.



This may be my favorite shoe. It feels Amazing


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> MBB love love



SO hot!!   They're my HG... was lucky enough to find em last year!!  You're gonna get a lotta looks when you wear these babies!


----------



## MBB Fan

Just wonderful.


----------



## bitchychinky

Wow they fit you amazingly!
They were meant for you


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> SO hot!!   They're my HG... was lucky enough to find em last year!!  You're gonna get a lotta looks when you wear these babies!






			
				MBB Fan said:
			
		

> Just wonderful.






			
				*****ychinky said:
			
		

> Wow they fit you amazingly!
> They were meant for you



I walked around my house and didn't want to take them off. Sooooo comfy. I'm wearing them to Boston next week. I don't care how cold it is hah

Thank you


----------



## noonoo07

Great additions! Congratulations!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Great additions! Congratulations!!



Thank you


----------



## martinaa

I love the MBB´s, congrats! What´s about the pink ones?


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> MBB love love



Omg!! Look amazing...the more I see these on the more I like them!! Look great on you.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> I love the MBB´s, congrats! What´s about the pink ones?


I'm still waiting for them to arrive :/



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Omg!! Look amazing...the more I see these on the more I like them!! Look great on you.



Thank you Jess.


----------



## mrl1005

CC, your pairs are all lovely! You should do a group shot of your lovelies!!


----------



## Christchrist

I will when my closet gets done. I have too many to take out right now. I went a little red sole overboard


----------



## l.a_girl19

I adore your collection. It is truly wonderful! I especially love the Divinoche, Vampanodo, and Cameo Rose Pigalles! How are the Vampanodos? Are they comfortable? Are the Cameo Rose Piggies from the current season?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I will when my closet gets done. I have too many to take out right now. I went a little red sole overboard



Hehe. How many do you have now?


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> I adore your collection. It is truly wonderful! I especially love the Divinoche, Vampanodo, and Cameo Rose Pigalles! How are the Vampanodos? Are they comfortable? Are the Cameo Rose Piggies from the current season?



The cameo rose is available at Costa Mesa CL boutique. They are from this past summer season.  The vamps are extremely comfy. I just love them. So sexy. The heel is thin so they look taller than 100mm


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Hehe. How many do you have now?



Ermmmm 32


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> The cameo rose is available at Costa Mesa CL boutique. They are from this past summer season.  The vamps are extremely comfy. I just love them. So sexy. The heel is thin so they look taller than 100mm



Thanks Yes, I agree. They look higher than 100mm. They are 100% classy and very feminine!


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Thanks Yes, I agree. They look higher than 100mm. They are 100% classy and very feminine!



Thank you l.a


----------



## Christchrist

Got my lady clou . They are 1/2 size too small but I couldn't give it the good deal.


----------



## ana_x

incredible collection! how long have you been collecting for?


----------



## Christchrist

ana_x said:
			
		

> incredible collection! how long have you been collecting for?



This year.  I got rid of all of my shoe collection room and bags to start this little but of joy. Got rid of 65 shoes and 15 bags. Haha. I'm pretty happy


----------



## hollyannaeree

ridiculously beautiful collection! I just ordered the cameo rose pigalles! cant wait to get them!


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> ridiculously beautiful collection! I just ordered the cameo rose pigalles! cant wait to get them!



Oh you will love them. So stunning


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> MBB love love



Ok... Where did u get these from? Been looking all over for a pair 
Ps: great collection.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Ok... Where did u get these from? Been looking all over for a pair
> Ps: great collection.



eBay .


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou . They are 1/2 size too small but I couldn't give it the good deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955012




These are absolutely gorgy on you *CC!!!*


----------



## jeninvan

Cc your collection is absolutely TDF


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> These are absolutely gorgy on you CC!!!






			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> Cc your collection is absolutely TDF



Awwww thank you stilly and jeni.


----------



## Christchrist

My new flo in baby pink. Love it


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My new flo in baby pink. Love it



Gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Gorgeous.



Thank you. I'm so excited to try them out


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it



They are such a sweet color!  Your Chanel is pretty too!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> They are such a sweet color!  Your Chanel is pretty too!



Thanks fumi. I love the set


----------



## mojito3008

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539




I'm in love with the colour! You have such a great variety in your collection I absolutely love it.


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> I'm in love with the colour! You have such a great variety in your collection I absolutely love it.



Thanks mo


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539



Wow! What a beautiful style and color! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Wow! What a beautiful style and color! Congrats



Thanks l.a


----------



## OANHderful

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou . They are 1/2 size too small but I couldn't give it the good deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955012



So beautiful! They look like they fit like a charm!


----------



## Christchrist

OANHderful said:
			
		

> So beautiful! They look like they fit like a charm!



Thanks. Tight but worth it


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539





so pretty with the woc!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> so pretty with the woc!



Thanks girl


----------



## CocoB

Seriously crushing on your baby pinks.


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> Seriously crushing on your baby pinks.



Me too I feel lucky to have them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539



THe color is gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> THe color is gorgeous!



I know right. I'm obsessed with baby pink now. I got a Burberry scarf in baby pink lol


----------



## me&momo

they're all amazing!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:
			
		

> they're all amazing!!!!



Thank me&momo


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539



What a pretty colour and match!!


----------



## MzPhuong

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou . They are 1/2 size too small but I couldn't give it the good deal.



O My these are sexy


----------



## Christchrist

I forgot to post these last month. Bianca 140 crystal python 





Some in different lighting


----------



## fumi

Very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thanks fumi. Love your avatar


----------



## DebbiNC

Love those Biancas!


----------



## GoGlam

Love the gloss of them!   Show us a picture of your shoe closet--must be filled with lots of goodies!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Love the gloss of them!   Show us a picture of your shoe closet--must be filled with lots of goodies!



It's a mess. I need to redo it. I'm working on it. As soon as I do I'll snap a pic


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Love those Biancas!



You need a pair debbi. The sale at CL had plum and a bunch others


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful collection.


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> I forgot to post these last month. Bianca 140 crystal python
> 
> Some in different lighting



Pure class ..... beautiful


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539



Love this colour! Do you happen to know if its coming in piggie 120 without spikes??


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Love this colour! Do you happen to know if its coming in piggie 120 without spikes??



It does not. That was my first wish . But this shoe is amazing and comfy


----------



## Christchrist

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection.






			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Pure class ..... beautiful



Thanks ladies. I need a display for these babies


----------



## Cityfashionista

Christchrist said:


> Thanks ladies. I need a display for these babies


 I can relate 

I'm bad with housing mine in boxes. :shame: 

Would love to see your display. Lead the way for me.


----------



## MegsVC

Oh CC you have an amazing collection!

My CL collection wants to be like your CL collection when it grows up! Can we come field trip to your closet? Lol.


----------



## Christchrist

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> I can relate
> 
> I'm bad with housing mine in boxes. :shame:
> 
> Would love to see your display. Lead the way for me.


I'll post if and when I get to it. I really need to get that closet done 



			
				MegsVC said:
			
		

> Oh CC you have an amazing collection!
> 
> My CL collection wants to be like your CL collection when it grows up! Can we come field trip to your closet? Lol.



Lol. Yes. Lets have a red sole Reunion.


----------



## Dessye

Love your new additions!  The baby pink Flo is stunning as is the crystal python Biancas!  I have the crystal python in AD and absolutely adore them!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'll post if and when I get to it. I really need to get that closet done
> 
> Lol. Yes. Lets have a red sole Reunion.



Yes please!!


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Love your new additions!  The baby pink Flo is stunning as is the crystal python Biancas!  I have the crystal python in AD and absolutely adore them!


Thank you. I'd love to see yours. 



			
				MegsVC said:
			
		

> Yes please!!



Will do lol


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I forgot to post these last month. Bianca 140 crystal python
> 
> Some in different lighting



Oh mg G! Stunning! Love love the Phyton!!! So shiny!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Oh mg G! Stunning! Love love the Phyton!!! So shiny!



I just wore them to an event and my feet feel so good they are amazing


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just wore them to an event and my feet feel so good they are amazing



I scored 3 patent Bianca's this sale season but I won't be able to see them til I come back. 

But Oh my G, I'm drooling over this Phyton! love love love!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> I scored 3 patent Bianca's this sale season but I won't be able to see them til I come back.
> 
> But Oh my G, I'm drooling over this Phyton! love love love!



I am now obsessed with the B! Must have more exotics. They feel so good on my feet and they don't hurt. I broke them and within an hour


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I am now obsessed with the B! Must have more exotics. They feel so good on my feet and they don't hurt. I broke them and within an hour



I agree. I'm scared of reptiles...but they're not scary when they come in shoes and purses. Beautiful and comfortable too! I wanted the Jamaican Phyton, but I already have the LP Jamaica. 

You're a lucky girl. That's a keeper!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> I agree. I'm scared of reptiles...but they're not scary when they come in shoes and purses. Beautiful and comfortable too! I wanted the Jamaican Phyton, but I already have the LP Jamaica.
> 
> You're a lucky girl. That's a keeper!



It's on sale at roan shop. 30% off


----------



## ZiggyLove

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou . They are 1/2 size too small but I couldn't give it the good deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955012



They look amazing! I'm still searching for mine.


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> I forgot to post these last month. Bianca 140 crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983047
> 
> 
> Some in different lighting
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983053




These are THA BOMB!!!! lol


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> They look amazing! I'm still searching for mine.


It will happen 



			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> These are THA BOMB!!!! lol



Thank you. They are so comfy.


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Love your collection!


----------



## Christchrist

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Love your collection!



Thank you so much


----------



## Christchrist

Piggy 100 saphir blue.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Piggy 100 saphir blue.



I heart this a lot! I wish 37.5 is also available. Drooling...


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> I heart this a lot! I wish 37.5 is also available. Drooling...



Did you email and ask?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Did you email and ask?



I didn't have the time as I got the boutique list late. And I was also busy with the Chanel sale.  Now, I am on vacay. My mailbox is full sp I can't send and receive PM. if you happen to talk to your SA, would you be so kind to ask if there is  37.5 available. TIA! xoxo


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> I didn't have the time as I got the boutique list late. And I was also busy with the Chanel sale.  Now, I am on vacay. My mailbox is full sp I can't send and receive PM. if you happen to talk to your SA, would you be so kind to ask if there is  37.5 available. TIA! xoxo



Ok. I emailed him.  Did you score at chanel?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 100 saphir blue.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987423



I love these!!!
They're so pretty on you!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. I emailed him.  Did you score at chanel?



Thanks CC! Yes, I did score some. But everything is on hold @ the stores. Will receive everything when I come back from vacay.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I love these!!!
> They're so pretty on you!!!


Thank you stilly. I wish they were a 120



			
				redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! Yes, I did score some. But everything is on hold @ the stores. Will receive everything when I come back from vacay.



I can't wait to see. Where you on vacation ?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

I can't wait to see. Where you on vacation ?[/QUOTE]

LA.

Can't wait to see everything including the CL!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see. Where you on vacation ?



LA.

Can't wait to see everything including the CL! [/QUOTE]
Go to the CL on Robertson if you get free time. It's got a bunch


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Piggy 100 saphir blue.



They r frik'n AMAZING!!!! The best colour!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They r frik'n AMAZING!!!! The best colour!!!!!



Hey Jess! Thanks babe.  Iove it


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> LA.
> 
> Can't wait to see everything including the CL!


Go to the CL on Robertson if you get free time. It's got a bunch[/QUOTE]



I try not to shop when I'm on vacay with fam. 

I hope I can check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Go to the CL on Robertson if you get free time. It's got a bunch



I try not to shop when I'm on vacay with fam.

I hope I can check it out. Thanks![/QUOTE]

Good idea. I should do that


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! Yes, I did score some. But everything is on hold @ the stores. Will receive everything when I come back from vacay.



Ok. He has your size on hold . Under my name. When will you be back?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. He has your size on hold . Under my name. When will you be back?



Oh my G! You're wonderful! I'll be back on dec 26. 

Sending you bear hugs your way! Many thanks! xoxo


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Oh my G! You're wonderful! I'll be back on dec 26.
> 
> Sending you bear hugs your way! Many thanks! xoxo



What name do I say for him to hold it under? I hope he can hold it for that long


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Will PM you later today when I can get WiFI
At Starbucks. I don't want to post it, somebody might grab it before i call them. And I really really want that blue of yours! If only Chanel has that blue in caviar or lambskin, not the patent ones. 

Somehow, I'm practically cheap crazy. I don't mind spending tons of money on shoes which sometimes I don't wear, but paying for additional Internet service in a crazy expensive hotel does not make sense to me.


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Will PM you later today when I can get WiFI
> At Starbucks. I don't want to post it, somebody might grab it before i call them. And I really really want that blue of yours! If only Chanel has that blue in caviar or lambskin, not the patent ones.
> 
> Somehow, I'm practically cheap crazy. I don't mind spending tons of money on shoes which sometimes I don't wear, but paying for additional Internet service in a crazy expensive hotel does not make sense to me.



Lol haha I'm the same


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol haha I'm the same



It's 10:50 Am LA still stuck inside the hotel waiting for my son to finish his potty business. While waiting, I called CL Chicago and they have 1 for me. All I have to do is fax the form on our way out. I panicked that I do not want to miss out on this beautiful blue just in case your SA can't hold it for me any longer

Thanks CC for your help and your wonderful picture sharing! Please extend my gratitude for your SA. next time, I need to get your number and put you on a speed dial! 

We will be soon shoe twins!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> It's 10:50 Am LA still stuck inside the hotel waiting for my son to finish his potty business. While waiting, I called CL Chicago and they have 1 for me. All I have to do is fax the form on our way out. I panicked that I do not want to miss out on this beautiful blue just in case your SA can't hold it for me any longer
> 
> Thanks CC for your help and your wonderful picture sharing! Please extend my gratitude for your SA. next time, I need to get your number and put you on a speed dial!
> 
> We will be soon shoe twins!



Ok. Yey shoe twins


----------



## Christchrist

Silver specchio python flo and cobra filo navy


----------



## sacky

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Esoteri 120 nappa patent/calf
> 
> Another awesome eBay find



This one is sooooo elegant&#65281;


----------



## Christchrist

sacky said:


> This one is sooooo elegant&#65281;


It is pretty fun. Little narrow but cute


----------



## mrl1005

CC, you have to show us a picture of the family!! I'm dying over here!! lol


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> CC, you have to show us a picture of the family!! I'm dying over here!! lol


Oh my gosh. That's gonna be tedious.  Ok when my last purchases arrive ill take a family photo.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Silver specchio python flo and cobra filo navy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988205




Both amazing!!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Both amazing!!!!
> Love them!!!


I'm loving the 110 pitch


----------



## Christchrist

English green filo cobra degrade.  I love it. Like having the filthy snake in your foot. Ha


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> English green filo cobra degrade.  I love it. Like having the filthy snake in your foot. Ha
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990344




CC, these are gorge! These are different from the ones on the previous page, right?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> CC, these are gorge! These are different from the ones on the previous page, right?



Yes. The previous page is the navy ones. These are seriously snake like.  I love them


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Yes. The previous page is the navy ones. These are seriously snake like.  I love them



Oh, so you have two cobras, but in different colors? Lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Oh, so you have two cobras, but in different colors? Lovely!



Yes. I have wanted the navy for months but settled for the green for the sale. Then the Costa Mesa  store told me they have the navy in my size so I jumped. Glad I "settled" for the green because I love it.


----------



## Christchrist

Patent Pigalle 120 graffiti


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Yes. I have wanted the navy for months but settled for the green for the sale. Then the Costa Mesa  store told me they have the navy in my size so I jumped. Glad I "settled" for the green because I love it.



Lucky you! They are both extremely stunning! I love a good snake skin! I'm a sucker for exotics! 

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! This is it!! The Graffiti Pigalle is EVERYTHING to me! I have to have this! You look killer in these! I'm dying, CC!! The only thing that can revive me is these on my doorstep in my size!!!  Gotta find them!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lucky you! They are both extremely stunning! I love a good snake skin! I'm a sucker for exotics!



Me 2. A sale is the only way I could get them.  I got too much ugh


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Patent Pigalle 120 graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990392





Christchrist said:


> Me 2. A sale is the only way I could get them.  I got too much ugh



Never too much!  The quest is on!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Patent Pigalle 120 graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990392



Ohhhh I'm in love CC!! I wish I was your size, I'd take the ferry over and hijack shoes out of your closet stealthily 
As it is, I hope you know I'm not joking about wanting to field trip to your closet and pick up pointers on how to start a ridiculously awesome shoe collection.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I'm in love CC!! I wish I was your size, I'd take the ferry over and hijack shoes out of your closet stealthily
> As it is, I hope you know I'm not joking about wanting to field trip to your closet and pick up pointers on how to start a ridiculously awesome shoe collection.



Ha. My closet is a mess


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> English green filo cobra degrade.  I love it. Like having the filthy snake in your foot. Ha



This made me lol! I want to thank you for posting all of these pics - your modeling shots of the navy cobra filos pushed me over the edge and I have a pair set to arrive on Monday! I can't wait!


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:
			
		

> This made me lol! I want to thank you for posting all of these pics - your modeling shots of the navy cobra filos pushed me over the edge and I have a pair set to arrive on Monday! I can't wait!



Oh my gosh! I can't wait to see. You're gonna love them.  So pretty. I love the grey in them


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Patent Pigalle 120 graffiti



What fun shoes! Looks like you got a perfect pair!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Those graffiti piggies are by far my most favorite shoe on you!  I can't even describe how much I love them! Congrats!!!! I'm coming with MegVc too...prepare accordingly


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Patent Pigalle 120 graffiti



Omg!! They are crazy HOT on...now I want a pair!! Love!! Where'd you get yours???


----------



## JessieG

JessieG said:
			
		

> Omg!! They are crazy HOT on...now I want a pair!! Love!! Where'd you get yours???



Yeeeeeesssss!! Just scored myself a pair of graffiti piggies 120...thank u CC for the inspiration!! Two pairs in 2 days after checking you out!! I hope they look as good on me as they do on you...fingers x!!

Piggies r amaze on you!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Wow! You've been on a roll lately! I'm in awe of your collection...and like others, I'd love to play in your closet!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> What fun shoes! Looks like you got a perfect pair!


I agree super fun 



			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Those graffiti piggies are by far my most favorite shoe on you!  I can't even describe how much I love them! Congrats!!!! I'm coming with MegVc too...prepare accordingly



Lol. Wine and cheese? Ha


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeesssss!! Just scored myself a pair of graffiti piggies 120...thank u CC for the inspiration!! Two pairs in 2 days after checking you out!! I hope they look as good on me as they do on you...fingers x!!
> 
> Piggies r amaze on you!!


Awww thank you.  Shoe twins!!!!!



			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Wow! You've been on a roll lately! I'm in awe of your collection...and like others, I'd love to play in your closet!



Closet party. Wooohoooooo. I cleaned out some old to make way for a few new


----------



## Prada_Princess

Christchrist said:


> I forgot to post these last month. Bianca 140 crystal python
> 
> Some in different lighting



Beautiful! Exotically beautiful..... love love love


----------



## Prada_Princess

Christchrist said:


> English green filo cobra degrade.  I love it. Like having the filthy snake in your foot. Ha



Awesome!!


----------



## Christchrist

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Exotically beautiful..... love love love



Most comfy closed toe I have


----------



## mizcolon73

Your collection is to die for... Seriously!! Did I mention we wear the same size???? Lock your windows and doors!! lol

Can't wait to see a outfit mod with the graffiti piggies!!! Devine!!


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Your collection is to die for... Seriously!! Did I mention we wear the same size???? Lock your windows and doors!! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see a outfit mod with the graffiti piggies!!! Devine!!



We are!!! Yey!!! Sharing is caring lol


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> I agree super fun
> 
> 
> Lol. Wine and cheese? Ha





Yes! I love it, heavier on the wine....with some cheese mixed in


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Yes! I love it, heavier on the wine....with some cheese mixed in



Okie dokie.


----------



## me&momo

Love love love the graffiti pigalle!!


----------



## Christchrist

Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.


----------



## DebbiNC

What a lovely collection! I know my closet looks pretty drab in comparison!  You go girl!


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> What a lovely collection! I know my closet looks pretty drab in comparison!  You go girl!



It's all boxed. I really need to redo my closet


----------



## martinaa

I love your collection! Great pairs! Never found a Pigalle cameo rose for myself...


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> I love your collection! Great pairs! Never found a Pigalle cameo rose for myself...



That stinks. I hope you get one


----------



## bitchychinky

There are no words for your collection!


How do you pick which pair you want to wear?!  I be stuck in my closet forever ahaha


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:
			
		

> There are no words for your collection!
> 
> 
> How do you pick which pair you want to wear?!  I be stuck in my closet forever ahaha



I color coordinate lol


----------



## Kalos

OMG loving ALL your shoes!  I want your shoe wardrobe!!!  Have you worn everything?


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:
			
		

> OMG loving ALL your shoes!  I want your shoe wardrobe!!!  Have you worn everything?



No. I haven't. Maybe half?  I'm working on it though


----------



## xCHANELx

Gorgeous collection!!!!


----------



## fumi

Your collection is huge!!  I love every pair!


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> Gorgeous collection!!!!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Your collection is huge!!  I love every pair!



Thanks . I love them too lol


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991031



Yes we are!! Woooooo Hoooooo they look Gawwwwwwww Jussssss Darlin!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Yes we are!! Woooooo Hoooooo they look Gawwwwwwww Jussssss Darlin!!!



Lol thanks Miz. Haha


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks to a forum member I haw my UHG ! Lady clou white


----------



## Maddy luv

What an amazing collection, love them both,


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Ha. My closet is a mess





jess10141 said:


> Those graffiti piggies are by far my most favorite shoe on you!  I can't even describe how much I love them! Congrats!!!! I'm coming with MegVc too...prepare accordingly



Then you won't even notice me ninjaborrow a few pairs. Perfect! 

Alright Jess, I'll bring the wine, you bring some more wine, and let's go set up camp in her closet! 
I'll bring along my one lone pair, and pet it while reassuring it that one day it too will have a big loving shoe family like CC's. 

Also, foot implants? Is this a thing yet? Because I'd like to upgrade my size 36 feet for some 39 feet so I can share your closet!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Such a gorgeous collection!!!! Really love the black heels with the bow on back


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.



I have no words.....


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Wow cc one again amazing!! Those white clou look amazing on you x


----------



## Christchrist

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> What an amazing collection, love them both,


Thank you Maddy 



			
				MegsVC said:
			
		

> Then you won't even notice me ninjaborrow a few pairs. Perfect!
> 
> Alright Jess, I'll bring the wine, you bring some more wine, and let's go set up camp in her closet!
> I'll bring along my one lone pair, and pet it while reassuring it that one day it too will have a big loving shoe family like CC's.
> 
> Also, foot implants? Is this a thing yet? Because I'd like to upgrade my size 36 feet for some 39 feet so I can share your closet!



Bahahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Such a gorgeous collection!!!! Really love the black heels with the bow on back


Those are called Vampanodo. They come with different color bows



			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I have no words.....


Ha. Me either. I definitely on a ban now. I was like "really CC! Really!"



			
				blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Wow cc one again amazing!! Those white clou look amazing on you x


Thanks doll


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991031




Holy crap! I just died


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991031



Wow girl!!!! Loubi Heaven!!!
I LOVE every single pair of yours!!

Amazing collection..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Holy crap! I just died


Me too. I did t realize how bad I was lol



			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Wow girl!!!! Loubi Heaven!!!
> I LOVE every single pair of yours!!
> 
> Amazing collection..thanks for sharing!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Christchrist

Colorblock watersnake flo and canary flo


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Colorblock watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992260




OMG, LOVE!!! I wish I could wear this style. These look great on you!  You are definitely on a roll this holiday season!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Colorblock watersnake flo and canary flo



What a awesome collection you have.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, LOVE!!! I wish I could wear this style. These look great on you!  You are definitely on a roll this holiday season!!


Those were my last additions for awhile 



			
				Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> What a awesome collection you have.



Thank you so much


----------



## AEGIS

38 pairs in 3 months maybe? you're def an addict lol


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> 38 pairs in 3 months maybe? you're def an addict lol



3 months! Lol. Haha no I wish. Yes I'm an addict


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Colorblock watersnake flo and canary flo



The canary is such a pretty color!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.



Holy Molly! I love your collection.


----------



## dc419

Love your collection!! So much variety and special pairs!!


----------



## sacky

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those are called Vampanodo. They come with different color bows
> 
> Ha. Me either. I definitely on a ban now. I was like "really CC! Really!"
> 
> Thanks doll



I love the blue piaglle next to the pink peep yoe best

Do u have extra pics of it&#65311;


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Holy Molly! I love your collection.


Thanks girl 



			
				dc419 said:
			
		

> Love your collection!! So much variety and special pairs!!


Thank you dc. I try to have variety without being too trendy with my choices 



			
				sacky said:
			
		

> I love the blue piaglle next to the pink peep yoe best
> 
> Do u have extra pics of it&#65311;



The pink peep toe is called flo and the blue is this season. Called sapphir blue. Madison boutique has them.


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl
> 
> Thank you dc. I try to have variety without being too trendy with my choices
> 
> 
> The pink peep toe is called flo and the blue is this season. Called sapphir blue. Madison boutique has them.
> 
> View attachment 1992966



You´ve sooooo made me want the pigalle 100. Girl you are on a roll ! And you soooo have the same taste in shoes as me, I love every single pair of your collection !


----------



## CCW

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.



I love your collection!! They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> You´ve sooooo made me want the pigalle 100. Girl you are on a roll ! And you soooo have the same taste in shoes as me, I love every single pair of your collection !


You need them lol get them haha. 



			
				CCW said:
			
		

> I love your collection!! They're all so gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> Colorblock watersnake flo and canary flo



Ohhhh I just don't know what to say, the colorblock Flos have me speechless! They are ridiculously amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I just don't know what to say, the colorblock Flos have me speechless! They are ridiculously amazing!



See I feel the same way. I really love them


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a forum member I haw my UHG ! Lady clou white
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991241



these look AMAZING on you!!!! congrats on getting your HG! beautiful collection!


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:
			
		

> these look AMAZING on you!!!! congrats on getting your HG! beautiful collection!



Thanks girl


----------



## blairxoxo

Christchrist said:


> Nude patent simple pump 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890183



Did this run big on you?
I have ron Ron in 37.5 and simple leather in 37.5
But my simple patent are are 36.5


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> Did this run big on you?
> I have ron Ron in 37.5 and simple leather in 37.5
> But my simple patent are are 36.5



Yes. They do. I think it's the toebox


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.



What an absolutely stunning collection CC!! 
You just made me wish for bigger feet......my 35 - 35.5 aren't fun right now. I swear I can never find anything in my size..........
Oh well........ I'll just have to live thru you!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl
> 
> Thank you dc. I try to have variety without being too trendy with my choices
> 
> 
> The pink peep toe is called flo and the blue is this season. Called sapphir blue. Madison boutique has them.
> 
> View attachment 1992966



I really love the color on these blue piggies *CC*!!!
They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mimifl561 said:
			
		

> What an absolutely stunning collection CC!!
> You just made me wish for bigger feet......my 35 - 35.5 aren't fun right now. I swear I can never find anything in my size..........
> Oh well........ I'll just have to live thru you!



Yeah that stinks. You really have a hard time?


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I really love the color on these blue piggies CC!!!
> They look fabulous on you!!!



Thank you stilly. I love them too. One of my favorite colors


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yeah that stinks. You really have a hard time?



Yeppers. I'll just keep looking........


----------



## Christchrist

mimifl561 said:
			
		

> Yeppers. I'll just keep looking........



Hmmm. Have you emailed louboutin to get an idea who has your size?


----------



## me&momo

Your collection is insane!! A true Loubie devotee! Love your taste!!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:
			
		

> Your collection is insane!! A true Loubie devotee! Love your taste!!



I am. No shoe companies lol I may have to sell my other shoes


----------



## johannamara

CC I went through this whole thread and I must say that you have an amazing collection of shoes!! you definitely have color and variety! absolutely love everything!!


----------



## Christchrist

johannamara said:
			
		

> CC I went through this whole thread and I must say that you have an amazing collection of shoes!! you definitely have color and variety! absolutely love everything!!



Awww thanks.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

Such a beautiful collection! It's impeccable, you would make Mr Louboutin very proud!


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:


> Hmmm. Have you emailed louboutin to get an idea who has your size?



Yeah, I've been checking as I see something I like....


----------



## martinaa

Waiting for an update of this beautiful collection


----------



## Christchrist

Piggy 120 flame and rose matador


----------



## Christchrist

DiamondLadyLove said:
			
		

> Such a beautiful collection! It's impeccable, you would make Mr Louboutin very proud!


Thanks 



			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Waiting for an update of this beautiful collection



Ok updated lol


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador



The rose color is really pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> The rose color is really pretty!



I know huh. It's Really pretty IRL


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador



Are these two new ones??


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Are these two new ones??



No shoe nazi! Lol. These were part of the bunch I have coming.  I have been good TODAY lol
New colors yes. Not sale shoes

I do need you to keep me on line


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador
> 
> 
> Love the colours. congrats
> 
> Hope your not trying to catch Stilly up!


----------



## Christchrist

There is pretty much impossible


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador



Love rose matador!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Love rose matador!



Me 2.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011851



I love them both!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011851





You made the right choice to grab them again! And I love the rose matador too! Congrats girl!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> You made the right choice to grab them again! And I love the rose matador too! Congrats girl!



Thank you Martinaa. I'm a sucker for piggy 120.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I love them both!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Thanks stilly. They are calling your name ha


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011851


*
Gorgy!!

Love both colors!!!*


----------



## heida

hey girl, how do the flo´s run ? tts ? Love the canary yellow ones !


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> hey girl, how do the flo´s run ? tts ? Love the canary yellow ones !



I have them in a 39.5. I could do a 39. My tts is 39.5. My feet are up and down 1/2 size. Ugh


----------



## heida

pretty steep pitch so could do a half size down right ?


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> pretty steep pitch so could do a half size down right ?



I think so. You can always exchange .


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Thanks stilly. They are calling your name ha



I'm soooo tempted to get them *CC* but I already have the Flou Pink and Coral Patent...I think I'll try to show some restraint...at least for now...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I'm soooo tempted to get them CC but I already have the Flou Pink and Coral Patent...I think I'll try to show some restraint...at least for now..



Hahaha in proud of ya


----------



## Christchrist

Yey. Got my lady peep python  





















I need a pedi. Don't judge


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge



Weren't you on a ban??


----------



## martinaa

I have now words! They look great on you! Beautiful shoes!!!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## texas87

mrl1005 said:


> Weren't you on a ban??



yeah what happened to that ban lol?


----------



## GoGlam

Gorgeous!  They're a little bridal but I love them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017576
> 
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge


Gorgeous!  Congrats hun!
Picking up mine probably tomorrow


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous!  They're a little bridal but I love them


Do you think a Python pair can be bridal???  Just wondering
Not that I am getting married anytime soon hehe!


----------



## GoGlam

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Do you think a Python pair can be bridal???  Just wondering
> Not that I am getting married anytime soon hehe!



Definitely! Reminds me of the tiered and scalloped gowns.. Just did a lot of gown shopping with my best friend so it's still fresh


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017576
> 
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge



Waaoouwww girl. Congratulations on them ! They are beauties !


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Weren't you on a ban??


Shhhhhhh



			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> yeah what happened to that ban lol?


Listen I am!  Lol. I'm returning some non fitting pairs. I haven't posted them on this thread cause I am not keeping 



			
				GoGlam said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  They're a little bridal but I love them


Yes but I love them. Maybe I should get married again lol or I can be bold and wear them with a navy dress 



			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  Congrats hun!
> Picking up mine probably tomorrow


Woohooooo can't wait 



			
				heida said:
			
		

> Waaoouwww girl. Congratulations on them ! They are beauties !



Thank you girly


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhh
> 
> Listen I am!  Lol. I'm returning some non fitting pairs. I haven't posted them on this thread cause I am not keeping
> 
> Yes but I love them. Maybe I should get married again lol or I can be bold and wear them with a navy dress
> 
> Woohooooo can't wait
> 
> Thank you girly



You can wear them with a lot!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python



They are beyond amazing


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GoGlam said:


> Definitely! Reminds me of the tiered and scalloped gowns.. Just did a lot of gown shopping with my best friend so it's still fresh


I saw it IRL and the color is off-white.  Very elegant and beautiful pair.  Tiered and scalloped gowns.  That makes sense.  It would be a beautiful combo.  Are you getting married?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoGlam

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I saw it IRL and the color is off-white.  Very elegant and beautiful pair.  Tiered and scalloped gowns.  That makes sense.  It would be a beautiful combo.  Are you getting married?  Congratulations!!!



Nooo not me! She is though, and looking for shoes I may add!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python



Oh. My. God! These are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GoGlam said:


> Nooo not me! She is though, and looking for shoes I may add!


Congrats for your friend!  It must be an exciting time.  Maybe she should get these LPs so gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> CC not to be an a, but you prob shouldn't say your on a ban and then spend 1400 on a pair. I know I'm super envious of your ability to buy spend money on CLs like water.



Wow. I returned that 1400 in other things. That is why. Also these were in my radar already. No bags for me this month


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God! These are absolutely breathtaking!



Thanks fumi


----------



## Kenyanqn

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> CC not to be an a, but you prob shouldn't say your on a ban and then spend 1400 on a pair. I know I'm super envious of your ability to buy spend money on CLs like water.



Really trying not to be judgmental but you do sound like an a (in my opinion). This is her thread to post her purchases and nobody should be criticized for their spending ability or lack thereof based on their vents or what they post. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wow. I returned that 1400 in other things. That is why. Also these were in my radar already. No bags for me this month



Dont mean to be messy, but I really don't think you owe anyone an explanation for your budget especially if they don't pay your bills.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Dont mean to be messy, but I really don't think you owe anyone an explanation for your budget especially if they don't pay your bills.



No it's ok. Thank you for your input


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Wow. I returned that 1400 in other things. That is why. Also these were in my radar already. No bags for me this month





Kenyanqn said:


> Dont mean to be messy, but I really don't think you owe anyone an explanation for your budget especially if they don't pay your bills.











i mean this is a SHOPPING  forum. /eye roll/

cute shoes CC


----------



## BagBragger

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Really trying not to be judgmental but you do sound like an a (in my opinion). This is her thread to post her purchases and nobody should be criticized for their spending ability or lack thereof based on their vents or what they post. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all.



SECOND THAT!  Well said Kenyanqn.  But CC knows how I feel about this topic already.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i mean this is a SHOPPING  forum. /eye roll/
> 
> cute shoes CC






			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> SECOND THAT!  Well said Kenyanqn.  But CC knows how I feel about this topic already.



Back to shoes.  I am building my billy bookcase as ripping out my closet to make it more organized.here is the before and during. 
Still have to patch holes and paint. Then I build a wardrobe and my shoe home


----------



## BagBragger

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Dont mean to be messy, but I really don't think you owe anyone an explanation for your budget especially if they don't pay your bills.



Gotta SECOND THIS ONE TOO!  I'm astonished.  I would think that people wouldn't visit threads where they felt they had an "issue" (i.e. strong opinion).  Not that anyone should have an issue or resulting comment.


----------



## AEGIS

i can't wait to organize my closet


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i can't wait to organize my closet



That trip to ikea changed my life. I can't believe I waited so long to go there


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Back to shoes.  I am building my billy bookcase as ripping out my closet to make it more organized.here is the before and during.
> Still have to patch holes and paint. Then I build a wardrobe and my shoe home
> 
> 
> View attachment 2018191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2018192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2018193



Ooooooooo I'm so excited to see this! It's gonna be good!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> That trip to ikea changed my life. I can't believe I waited so long to go there




You can spend all day at Ikea. I guess that's why they also sell food lol


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Ooooooooo I'm so excited to see this! It's gonna be good!


It's about time huh   



			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> You can spend all day at Ikea. I guess that's why they also sell food lol



Seriously I got there at 10:30 as left at 3:00. WITH a 2 y/o and 2 carts , stroller and a flat lol. Im totally in a shoe hiatus to get my house in perfect order


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Wow. I returned that 1400 in other things. That is why. Also these were in my radar already. No bags for me this month


Sweetheart, you work hard for them shoes.  No need for justification.  Love your collection!  WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Sweetheart, you work hard for them shoes.  No need for justification.  Love your collection!  WOOT WOOT!!!



Thanks HOT. I love your collection.


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge



Wow CC. These are phenomenal. I am in love.
It is my ultimate goal to own a pair of exotics, and I am dyyying over these. 

I am super duper jealous of your shoe collection, and of the rate that you've built it!! But you go girl, you provide such awesome foot candy for me to drool over! And maybe one day me and my itty bitty collection can be as fabulous as yours. 

And besides, you work hard for your money.
Who are any of us to tell you what to spend it on, right?!


----------



## Lenna2

I love these LPs!!! They look gorgeous on you.




Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017576
> 
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge


----------



## Lenna2

Kenyanqn said:


> Really trying not to be judgmental but you do sound like an a (in my opinion). This is her thread to post her purchases and nobody should be criticized for their spending ability or lack thereof based on their vents or what they post. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all.



Totatally agree. She has no right to question your spending ability. Jealous much?


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Wow CC. These are phenomenal. I am in love.
> It is my ultimate goal to own a pair of exotics, and I am dyyying over these.
> 
> I am super duper jealous of your shoe collection, and of the rate that you've built it!! But you go girl, you provide such awesome foot candy for me to drool over! And maybe one day me and my itty bitty collection can be as fabulous as yours.
> 
> And besides, you work hard for your money.
> Who are any of us to tell you what to spend it on, right?!






			
				Lenna2 said:
			
		

> I love these LPs!!! They look gorgeous on you.



Thanks girls . They are easily my favorite LP shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

One day, when I have the time, I will go through your entire thread.  I've been seeing your updates in the outfits, action and post your CLs thread.  I have loved a lot of your additions (special shout out to all your piggies and the craie python LP) and look forward to seeing your completed closet.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> One day, when I have the time, I will go through your entire thread.  I've been seeing your updates in the outfits, action and post your CLs thread.  I have loved a lot of your additions (special shout out to all your piggies and the craie python LP) and look forward to seeing your completed closet.



You should see my room. It's like a bomb went off. I need to hurry and finish my closet because this mess is killing me


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> You should see my room. It's like a bomb went off. I need to hurry and finish my closet because this mess is killing me



Me too!  But, I'm not anywhere near being done.  Still waiting on a few more pairs.  I haven't even hit Ikea yet.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Me too!  But, I'm not anywhere near being done.  Still waiting on a few more pairs.  I haven't even hit Ikea yet.



That was my first trip. It's an amazing place.  I'm impressed


----------



## mrl1005

Lenna2 said:
			
		

> Totatally agree. She has no right to question your spending ability. Jealous much?



The only reason why I said anything was because of things that were said previously to me by her. 

Am I envious of someone's ability to splurge? Of course. But, I didnt state that for that reason. Ask CC if you want to know the real reason since its not my place to say that which is why I said it exactly as I did.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> The only reason why I said anything was because of things that were said previously to me by her.
> 
> Am I envious of someone's ability to splurge? Of course. But, I didnt state that for that reason. Ask CC if you want to know the real reason since its not my place to say that which is why I said it exactly as I did.



My hubby doesn't like my shoe addiction. Can I afford it? Yes. he isn't a shoe guy. Cheap shoes are fine with him. We see differently on the subject.  This has nothing to do with finances
Now lets talk shoes again


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> The only reason why I said anything was because of things that were said previously to me by her.
> 
> Am I envious of someone's ability to splurge? Of course. But, I didnt state that for that reason. Ask CC if you want to know the real reason since its not my place to say that which is why I said it exactly as I did.


Why say anything if you have nothing nice to say.  Better yet, stay away from this thread.  There are no good excuses to be unpleasant to another member.  It simply is not pleasant.  I certainly do not enjoy reading what you have to say.  We are all here to enjoy ourselves and support one another.


----------



## Christchrist

Who does their own closet! I'm crazy. This is a big task


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Who does their own closet! I'm crazy. This is a big task


Bwahahaha!  Billy Bookcase???


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!  Billy Bookcase???



I'm building a pax wardrobe also . And painting and ripping out the old wire shelves


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I'm building a pax wardrobe also . And painting and ripping out the old wire shelves


I didnt know you can do carpenter work hahaha!!!  You go girl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I didnt know you can do carpenter work hahaha!!!  You go girl!!!



I did build my wine cellar honey. You know that


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I did build my wine cellar honey. You know that


You are so multi-talented girl!  Admire you so much!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You are so multi-talented girl!  Admire you so much!



Lol. In too cheap to pay someone. Hahaha.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Lol. In too cheap to pay someone. Hahaha.


I hear ya!  Gotta cut cost somewhere don't we hehe!


----------



## GoGlam

Sometimes "professionals" mess up time and time again.  My dbf is kind enough to do some of the building so I can supervise--turns out perfect every time! Meanwhile we have received 3 different tempurpedic mattresses.. All except for the one we ordered! Oy

Can't wait to see your display CC!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> Sometimes "professionals" mess up time and time again.  My dbf is kind enough to do some of the building so I can supervise--turns out perfect every time! Meanwhile we have received 3 different tempurpedic mattresses.. All except for the one we ordered! Oy
> 
> Can't wait to see your display CC!


Yes!! I'm very picky about details. Better to do it myself. My cellar came out perfect. That's my pride and joy.  3! Why 3?


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Who does their own closet! I'm crazy. This is a big task



You! But I'm sure it will be fab and it will be all that you want it to be (and an inspiration for me...others too)!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> I did build my wine cellar honey. You know that



WHAT! That is beyond so cool that you did that. It's really a great skill to have, one that many people (including myself) don't and I really wish I did. So kudo's to you, hot shoes and mad carpentry skills!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> WHAT! That is beyond so cool that you did that. It's really a great skill to have, one that many people (including myself) don't and I really wish I did. So kudo's to you, hot shoes and mad carpentry skills!



Well. I just don't like hiring someone to do something that I can learn. I won't do electric though. Lighting yes but not electrical jobs. I still need to tin tile the ceiling but I did the floor, built the racks, painted and refinished an old barrel into the table.


----------



## Lynx13

Christchrist said:


> Who does their own closet! I'm crazy. This is a big task



Looking forward to your new showcase filled with your amazing collection!
Expecting lots of pics....


----------



## Lynx13

Christchrist said:


> Well. I just don't like hiring someone to do something that I can learn. I won't do electric though. Lighting yes but not electrical jobs. I still need to tin tile the ceiling but I did the floor, built the racks, painted and refinished an old barrel into the table.
> 
> View attachment 2019449



Wow!  So beautifully done!  You've got a great eye for design and then all the work you've put in to produce such a dazzling space!  Love your homemade table!


----------



## Christchrist

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> Wow!  So beautifully done!  You've got a great eye for design and then all the work you've put in to produce such a dazzling space!  Love your homemade table!



Yeah I made that table for 120! Woot woot


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well. I just don't like hiring someone to do something that I can learn. I won't do electric though. Lighting yes but not electrical jobs. I still need to tin tile the ceiling but I did the floor, built the racks, painted and refinished an old barrel into the table.



Great work!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Great work!



Thanks. Let hope my shoes look great lol


----------



## Kalos

Wow! I can't believe u built all of that! That's amazing! U even tiled?! You should be so proud of yourself, I don't think I could even think about attempting something like that. Can't wait to see how the shoe wardrobe turns out.


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:
			
		

> Wow! I can't believe u built all of that! That's amazing! U even tiled?! You should be so proud of yourself, I don't think I could even think about attempting something like that. Can't wait to see how the shoe wardrobe turns out.



I'm not saying I want to tile again. It was horrible hahaha


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I want to tile again. It was horrible hahaha



Shame, I'm looking for someone to redo my bathroom! lol


----------



## Kenyanqn

Kalos said:
			
		

> Shame, I'm looking for someone to redo my bathroom! lol



Haha... I could use some help too!!! That looks amazing CC. I wish I was that handy around the house.


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:
			
		

> Shame, I'm looking for someone to redo my bathroom! lol






			
				Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Haha... I could use some help too!!! That looks amazing CC. I wish I was that handy around the house.



LISTEN my manicure can't handle that kind of work lol


----------



## CloudyDayz198

^^ I legitimately just laughed out loud.  I love it.


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> ^^ I legitimately just laughed out loud.  I love it.



Haha glad to have assisted


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well. I just don't like hiring someone to do something that I can learn. I won't do electric though. Lighting yes but not electrical jobs. I still need to tin tile the ceiling but I did the floor, built the racks, painted and refinished an old barrel into the table.



That's phenomenal CC...I'm very impressed! You're a clever girl!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> That's phenomenal CC...I'm very impressed! You're a clever girl!



Thanks Jess. How are you?


----------



## Christchrist

A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good 
Black kid flo
Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/


----------



## Christchrist

Oh and my Santa Fe Maggie  great sale shoe.  She found them in a very prive shoe box! Lucky me


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your Santa Fe Maggie!  That's a great sale find.  And, you are the undisputed Flo queen.    You make the Flo look pretty fab! As much as I love the rose paris Flo, I don't find the toebox flattering on me and in my case, no pedi will save them.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Congrats on your Santa Fe Maggie!  That's a great sale find.  And, you are the undisputed Flo queen.    You make the Flo look pretty fab! As much as I love the rose paris Flo, I don't find the toebox flattering on me and in my case, no pedi will save them.



Hahaha. I desperately need a pedi. I love the flo. It's so comfy on my foot. It's a must have shoe


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are gorgeous! Congrats, ChristChrist!


----------



## Christchrist

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous! Congrats, ChristChrist!



Thanks jet


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020286



you really have the most amazing CL collection! i love those fluorescent pink ones  this is kind of a weird question, but do you put acrylic on your nails? they all look so perfect and substantial, if not you are very lucky! when i get a pedicure they always complain my nails are too small to paint lol.


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you really have the most amazing CL collection! i love those fluorescent pink ones  this is kind of a weird question, but do you put acrylic on your nails? they all look so perfect and substantial, if not you are very lucky! when i get a pedicure they always complain my nails are too small to paint lol.



Haha. Good question. I get gel pink and white on my toes. Get them done every 6 weeks.  I'm past due. I don't do polish. I get a chip and it enrages me lol


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. It's almost done. 

Before , almost after and shoe display 















I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home







WOWZA! GREAT JOB CC! BEAUTIFULLY DONE! I'm impressed!


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Nice! I'm a sucker for color coordination!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

redvelvetloubie said:


> WOWZA! GREAT JOB CC! BEAUTIFULLY DONE! I'm impressed!



BTW, how many were you able to fit in the cabinet? There are more wasted space...that needs to be filled up with more Loubies! And the shop[ping spree never ends....


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> WOWZA! GREAT JOB CC! BEAUTIFULLY DONE! I'm impressed!






			
				GoGlam said:
			
		

> Nice! I'm a sucker for color coordination!



Thanks . It was hell but looks so much better. 
I'm a sucker for color coordination also


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home




I've been waiting to see how your closet was coming along.  Good job!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display



It looks simply amazing CC!!

Well done


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Looks fantastic! Love the bookcase you chose!


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> I've been waiting to see how your closet was coming along.  Good job!






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> It looks simply amazing CC!!
> 
> Well done






			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic! Love the bookcase you chose!



Thanks girls. It was hard work for sure. 
I used the billy bookcase from ikea and added doors


----------



## caitle

I am in shoe heaven! It looks beautiful, well done! 

I love all the pinks and spikes


----------



## BagBragger

There are NO WORDS!!!!!!


----------



## dlina03

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Loving the final look. So fresh!


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



I just had an eye orgasm!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mimifl561 said:
			
		

> I just had an eye orgasm!!!!



Lmao. Bahahahaha


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home


Wow!  Beautiful job!  Congrats!
Your collection is colorful.  Love it!!!


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:


> Lmao. Bahahahaha



Seriously CC.
That's totally awesome!!!
I get happy just looking at that collection.


----------



## AEGIS

very nice!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Omg!!! Looks totally AMAZING!!! Love love love!!!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> There are NO WORDS!!!!!!






			
				dlina03 said:
			
		

> Loving the final look. So fresh!






			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Wow!  Beautiful job!  Congrats!
> Your collection is colorful.  Love it!!!






			
				mimifl561 said:
			
		

> Seriously CC.
> That's totally awesome!!!
> I get happy just looking at that collection.






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> very nice!



Thank you so much. I have been working so hard. Glad it's over lol. If you ever want to calm your collecting frenzy get a cabinet that you can see all of your shoes in. It's nice to have a visual   
I am very content . Now to do my bathroom. Haha


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Omg!!! Looks totally AMAZING!!! Love love love!!!



Thanks Jess. I knew your love it. Haha. The goal is to have a piggy cabinet someday . That will take years and I will have to move haha


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks Jess. I knew your love it. Haha. The goal is to have a piggy cabinet someday . That will take years and I will have to move haha



Gee I love your collection...love all the colourful stuff!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



I love the shoe closet! Great display!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Gee I love your collection...love all the colourful stuff!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the shoe closet! Great display!



Thanks


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Haha. Good question. I get gel pink and white on my toes. Get them done every 6 weeks.  I'm past due. I don't do polish. I get a chip and it enrages me lol



wow that is why they are so perfect all the time! is it a hassle to have the gel taken off though? i've never done that before.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



 DANG CC YOU A BALLER


----------



## dc419

Wow!! Love the display!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Soooo beautiful, I love all your shoes! Is this the flame Pigalle next to the yellow shoes?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Love it CC xx


----------



## JessieG

martinaa said:
			
		

> Soooo beautiful, I love all your shoes! Is this the flame Pigalle next to the yellow shoes?



Ha...I was going to ask the same question...I love it!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thank you so much. I have been working so hard. Glad it's over lol. If you ever want to calm your collecting frenzy get a cabinet that you can see all of your shoes in. It's nice to have a visual
> I am very content . Now to do my bathroom. Haha



CC, before you start on your bathroom, can I ask you to come over here and do something about my CL WALL please!!!

Bwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## jetsetheart

Omg, you are killing me here! That display case and your collection look AMAZING!!!


----------



## loveshoesbags

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Very nice ! Where did you bought your shoe display ? :/ I been looking for one


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> wow that is why they are so perfect all the time! is it a hassle to have the gel taken off though? i've never done that before.



No they just file it down and reapply. It's a quick process. She uses a hand sander the most so my nail bed doesn't get damaged


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> DANG CC YOU A BALLER


Lol. If I were a baller i'd  have a huge closet. This one stinks. Gotta make due I guess 



			
				dc419 said:
			
		

> Wow!! Love the display!


Thank you dc



			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Soooo beautiful, I love all your shoes! Is this the flame Pigalle next to the yellow shoes?


Yes it's the flame 



			
				blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Love it CC xx


 thanks blue



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Ha...I was going to ask the same question...I love it!


Yes it's flame 



			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CC, before you start on your bathroom, can I ask you to come over here and do something about my CL WALL please!!!
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!


Hahaha you gonna fly me out?   Lol. Anything for you 



			
				jetsetheart said:
			
		

> Omg, you are killing me here! That display case and your collection look AMAZING!!!


Thank you 



			
				loveshoesbags said:
			
		

> Very nice ! Where did you bought your shoe display ? :/ I been looking for one



I got it from ikea. It's the billy book case with doors


----------



## 9distelle

Amazing collection and they look all great on your TDF legs & feet!!


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Amazing collection and they look all great on your TDF legs & feet!!



Aww thanks


----------



## crystalhowlett

Love your collection. The cobras r awesome!!  

Good job with your babies new home!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Love your collection. The cobras r awesome!!
> 
> Good job with your babies new home!



Thanks crystal


----------



## bitchychinky

You did such a beautiful job on your display!  It looks wonderful.
My tiny collection looks so plain against yours haha


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:
			
		

> You did such a beautiful job on your display!  It looks wonderful.
> My tiny collection looks so plain against yours haha



Get some color . It's fun


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh my goodness   I've just gone through this entire thread and I must tell you that your collection (and new closet/display) is stunning!

I love the variety of styles, colors and the exotics! 

PS  I can just see hints of your little dog in some of your pics.  Adorable!


----------



## Christchrist

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness   I've just gone through this entire thread and I must tell you that your collection (and new closet/display) is stunning!
> 
> I love the variety of styles, colors and the exotics!
> 
> PS  I can just see hints of your little dog in some of your pics.  Adorable!



Thank you. Toby likes to get into pics. Ha


----------



## southernshoe

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girls. It was hard work for sure.
> I used the billy bookcase from ikea and added doors



Your collection is gorgeous! I've heard of so many ladies using the bookcase. Yours looks great!! Simply beautiful. I loved looking at your shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

southernshoe said:
			
		

> Your collection is gorgeous! I've heard of so many ladies using the bookcase. Yours looks great!! Simply beautiful. I loved looking at your shoes!



I love looking at everyone else's shoes


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



Wow!!!! CC you've done a fantastic job on the display cabinet!!! Love your collection.. I defo need to sort out my CLs and put them all in one place


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! CC you've done a fantastic job on the display cabinet!!! Love your collection.. I defo need to sort out my CLs and put them all in one place



I'm yelling you it helps you wear them more. I'm wearing more now. It's nice


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm yelling you it helps you wear them more. I'm wearing more now. It's nice



I've put 3 (carnival piou piou, blk patent 85 pigalle and blk kid 100 pigalle under my bed so I'll wear them more but honestly most r in boxes n takes forever to look for one to wear in the morning! My current wardrobes are beech (light) should I get the same in the billy bookcase or go for the black/brown to play off against the red soles?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> I've put 3 (carnival piou piou, blk patent 85 pigalle and blk kid 100 pigalle under my bed so I'll wear them more but honestly most r in boxes n takes forever to look for one to wear in the morning! My current wardrobes are beech (light) should I get the same in the billy bookcase or go for the black/brown to play off against the red soles?



Yes!!!!! It's a great price! With the doors it's was only 240. I'm getting the height extension next week so it will be the same height as my wardrobe
I'm definitely wearing my shoes more because of the bookcase


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes!!!!! It's a great price! With the doors it's was only 240. I'm getting the height extension next week so it will be the same height as my wardrobe
> I'm definitely wearing my shoes more because of the bookcase



CC - which glitter styles do you have?
I've got low ceilings so height should be fine I think it's £145 over here in the uk..!


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> CC - which glitter styles do you have?
> I've got low ceilings so height should be fine I think it's £145 over here in the uk..!



I don't have any glitter. I have a jimmy choo crown glitter peep toe but no CL glitter


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Lol. If I were a baller i'd  have a huge closet. This one stinks. Gotta make due I guess
> 
> Thank you dc
> 
> Yes it's the flame
> 
> thanks blue
> 
> Yes it's flame
> 
> Hahaha you gonna fly me out?   Lol. Anything for you
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> I got it from ikea. It's the billy book case with doors


I am gonna fly you out, not for you to make me a shoe cabinet, but so we can finally get together!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I am gonna fly you out, not for you to make me a shoe cabinet, but so we can finally get together!!!



Baby let's do it! We are meant to be girl


----------



## Christchrist

Forgot to add my indigo  Maggies


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Forgot to add my indigo  Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030886


How could you forget CC
Such a beauty!!!  Congrats!!!  They look absolutely fab!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> How could you forget CC
> Such a beauty!!!  Congrats!!!  They look absolutely fab!!!



Lol I know. In sorry ;(. Thanks girl


----------



## Christchrist

Corde kid flo and riviera lame clutch additions


----------



## beagly911

Lovely additions CC!!  And your display cabinet is fabulous!  Good job!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Lovely additions CC!!  And your display cabinet is fabulous!  Good job!



Thank you. I added the height extension to it today. Can't wait to rearrange it. Haha. It's 93 inches tall now


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Corde kid flo and riviera lame clutch additions
> 
> View attachment 2034203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034204



I love the Flo on You! I wait for my first pair Flo in Paris Rose...


----------



## samanthatyy

Love your CL collection so much~!!!  Please share more mod pics with us! Perhaps you can do mix & match with your Chanel bags as well since you have so many Chanels in different colours too!


----------



## heychar

Loving the lame newbies


----------



## DebbiNC

The new Flo is gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> I love the Flo on You! I wait for my first pair Flo in Paris Rose...



That color was amazing! You're gonna die. It's so pretty in the flo


----------



## Christchrist

samanthatyy said:


> Love your CL collection so much~!!!  Please share more mod pics with us! Perhaps you can do mix & match with your Chanel bags as well since you have so many Chanels in different colours too!


I will try. 


heychar said:


> Loving the lame newbies


Thank you. They are fun fun 


DebbiNC said:


> The new Flo is gorgeous!



Thank you very much


----------



## loveshoesbags

My beauties arrived after 2 month


----------



## Christchrist

loveshoesbags said:


> My beauties arrived after 2 month



2 months!! Are you showing me or trying to post in the new CL thread? Dang 2 months!


----------



## loveshoesbags

Lol I'm soso sorry I'm new  sorry Doll


----------



## Christchrist

loveshoesbags said:


> Lol I'm soso sorry I'm new  sorry Doll



It's ok lol. They are pretty


----------



## stilly

Wow those Flos look amazing on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Wow those Flos look amazing on you CC!!!



Thanks stilly.


----------



## abs678

I think when I take my study breaks I'll just look at your collection from now on, it makes me happy LOL  
Your LP lame spikes ring strass are unbelievable, and your divinoche divine. 
ok, back to studying


----------



## Christchrist

abs678 said:


> I think when I take my study breaks I'll just look at your collection from now on, it makes me happy LOL
> Your LP lame spikes ring strass are unbelievable, and your divinoche divine.
> ok, back to studying



Lol. Haha. Thanks. I like looking at the too


----------



## picabo

Wow love love love your collection! And you have some killer legs too  All are beautiful CLs!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Christchrist said:


> Navy patent simple pump 100
> 
> View attachment 1890179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890178



I neeeeeed them size 39 Where did you get them? Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

picabo said:


> Wow love love love your collection! And you have some killer legs too  All are beautiful CLs!!!


Thank you 


Spaceflocke said:


> I neeeeeed them size 39 Where did you get them? Thank you



I got them on Saks.com. Maybe a store still has them ?


----------



## loubfan

wow! you are the Queen of all of us 

can you post more with the Vampanodo???? I want to buy


----------



## Christchrist

loubfan said:


> wow! you are the Queen of all of us
> 
> can you post more with the Vampanodo???? I want to buy



Barney's has them


----------



## heida

ok just scrolled through this gorgy collection and it´s so cool to see how you moved from darker mono colours to more brighter ones ! I will never get enough of your shoes girl


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:


> ok just scrolled through this gorgy collection and it´s so cool to see how you moved from darker mono colours to more brighter ones ! I will never get enough of your shoes girl



Ha. Thanks. Sometimes I just stare at them too. It's really my only collecting obsession.


----------



## pquiles

loveshoesbags said:
			
		

> My beauties arrived after 2 month



LOVE!  I would love to get me a pair of these... Simply GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pquiles

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CC, before you start on your bathroom, can I ask you to come over here and do something about my CL WALL please!!!
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!



Holy Batman!!


----------



## Christchrist

pquiles said:


> Holy Batman!!



Yes her wall is impressive


----------



## shoegrl756

I read this start to finish...well I shouldn't say read... I drooled! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

shoegrl756 said:


> I read this start to finish...well I shouldn't say read... I drooled! Your collection is amazing!



Well thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Couple pair missing from my collection. Not sure how I forgot to add them 




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Magenta pigalle 120 from a great member


----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep geek


----------



## Christchrist

You you slingback strassed by my bling bestie


----------



## Christchrist

Pumice lucifer bow


----------



## Christchrist

Put the height extension on my shoe cabinet. Looks so much better now that its the same height as the wardrobe


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the new additions!!! I'm super jealous of your shoe closet!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new additions!!! I'm super jealous of your shoe closet!



Shoe closet is ikea 240! Woot woot


----------



## LavenderIce

Great to see your updates!  Not just the shoes, but the watermarks.    You can never be too safe.  It's also nice to see the shoe closet again.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> Great to see your updates!  Not just the shoes, but the watermarks.    You can never be too safe.  It's also nice to see the shoe closet again.



Thank you.  I'm learning


----------



## beagly911

Great additions CC!!  Your shoe closet looks great!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Great additions CC!!  Your shoe closet looks great!!



Thanks beagly


----------



## crazypipi999

i love your lady peep spikes ))


----------



## Christchrist

crazypipi999 said:


> i love your lady peep spikes ))



They are very fun


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Pumice lucifer bow



JELLY!!!! Not fair ... You now have 2 lucifer a...these are one of my UHG shoe...lucky girl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> JELLY!!!! Not fair ... You now have 2 lucifer a...these are one of my UHG shoe...lucky girl!!!



I only have 1 lucifer.  I'm on the hunt for black. You'll find one babe


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I only have 1 lucifer.  I'm on the hunt for black. You'll find one babe



Hmmmm...I don't know why I thought u had a black one...love this colour..that's the colour I want...but I'll take any! HOT!! 

You really do have an awesome collection now. Such grt styles!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Hmmmm...I don't know why I thought u had a black one...love this colour..that's the colour I want...but I'll take any! HOT!!
> 
> You really do have an awesome collection now. Such grt styles!!



Thanks girl. You have some pretty sweet ones too. Did you do a thread?


----------



## Habhouba

You CC are my shoe idol.


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> You CC are my shoe idol.



Lol. Haha. That's funny another purse forum member is mine lol


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl. You have some pretty sweet ones too. Did you do a thread?



No...maybe me day...hard to find the time...plus my photos always look crappy. I don't know how everyone else seems to take good pics!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> No...maybe me day...hard to find the time...plus my photos always look crappy. I don't know how everyone else seems to take good pics!



Good lighting


----------



## CocoB

These are insane. If I wouldn't totally ruin them I'd be right behind you .



Christchrist said:


> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017576
> 
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:


> These are insane. If I wouldn't totally ruin them I'd be right behind you .



Yeah they have to be worn with care


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Love the new additions CC!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love the new additions CC!



Thanks girl


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey. Got my lady peep python
> 
> I need a pedi. Don't judge



Uuuhhh CC, I'm dying. I just looked through your whole beautiful collection again and couldn't get past these. I am SO in love. 
Please, please post some outfit pics with them so I can drool! Or just send them to me for a week so I can sleep with them on my pillow and pet them 
I just can't get over the beautiful skin, and the contrast between the delicate white and the shocking red sole. Ahh! Amazing!


----------



## riffraff

Utterly beautiful collection: personal faves are Very Prive Chantilly Lace 120 and Vampanodo


----------



## eropony

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass
> 
> View attachment 1890222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890221
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890268


Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass  are currently my absolute Fav!


----------



## eropony

Christchrist said:


> He is me trying them on
> 
> View attachment 1890415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890416
> 
> 
> Ill have to wear em soon


Agee, please post some more!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Uuuhhh CC, I'm dying. I just looked through your whole beautiful collection again and couldn't get past these. I am SO in love.
> Please, please post some outfit pics with them so I can drool! Or just send them to me for a week so I can sleep with them on my pillow and pet them
> I just can't get over the beautiful skin, and the contrast between the delicate white and the shocking red sole. Ahh! Amazing!


Lol. Ok. I'll try and wear them soon. I'll post them on the outfit thread 


riffraff said:


> Utterly beautiful collection: personal faves are Very Prive Chantilly Lace 120 and Vampanodo


The vp lace is getting strassed by my friend


----------



## Christchrist

eropony said:


> Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass  are currently my absolute Fav!





eropony said:


> Agee, please post some more!



They definitely ad a bit of pop and spice to an outfit


----------



## Christchrist

Forgot to add my pivoine kid leather FILO


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Forgot to add my pivoine kid leather FILO



I can't take it!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> I can't take it!



Lol. Girl we can share


----------



## Christchrist

Black kid piggy 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Black kid piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054209


Very Jelly!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Very Jelly!!!!  Congrats!!!



Girl I drool at your goodies


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Black kid piggy 120



Such a classic shoe!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Such a classic shoe!



I'm in love


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love



Love them CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!



Thank you poppy


----------



## Miss89

Christchrist said:


> Black kid piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054209



Omg .. they're amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

Miss89 said:


> Omg .. they're amazing.



It's crazy how his most basic shoe is the best huh?


----------



## jetsetheart

Aaaand, your collection thread continues it's awesomeness  I can only check in here every so often otherwise I'm prone to unplanned shoe shopping sprees. More than usual anyway, lol. I'm super happy to see your kid piggies - I have that shoe on pre-order in 100! Hope I picked the right size.


----------



## ank310

Your collection is beautiful! My CL collection is growing but not as quickly as yours!


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:


> Aaaand, your collection thread continues it's awesomeness  I can only check in here every so often otherwise I'm prone to unplanned shoe shopping sprees. More than usual anyway, lol. I'm super happy to see your kid piggies - I have that shoe on pre-order in 100! Hope I picked the right size.


What size did you pick?


ank310 said:


> Your collection is beautiful! My CL collection is growing but not as quickly as yours!



Have you made a thread?


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What size did you pick?
> 
> I picked my usual 38.5  My filos, VPs, Miss Boxe, Scissor Girls are all 38.5. But I was at NM the other day and tried on Rolando in 39 which fit and Bruges in 39.5 which were too big but seemed like a 39 might work...


----------



## Christchrist

You should be fine.  I hear rolando is 1/2 up from pigalle 100.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Black kid piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054209



Your piggy collection is growing in leaps and bounds *CC*!!!
These look amazing on you..such a classic shoe!!!

Did you get the Rose Matador Piggies?
I picked them up last week and have yet to wear mine.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Forgot to add my pivoine kid leather FILO
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051350



These are so gorgy on you!!!
You're making me want a pair...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Your piggy collection is growing in leaps and bounds CC!!!
> These look amazing on you..such a classic shoe!!!
> 
> Did you get the Rose Matador Piggies?
> I picked them up last week and have yet to wear mine.



I have. I love them. Wore them to dinner. So hot. You gonna wear them soon?


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are so gorgy on you!!!
> You're making me want a pair...



I am a pusher. Haha


----------



## Christchrist

I think I forgot to add these to my thread 






Lady peep geek


----------



## BittyMonkey

Christchrist said:


> I think I forgot to add these to my thread
> 
> Lady peep geek



Oh, I was kind of having buyer's remorse but those look so cool and unusual...I'm excited now!


----------



## Christchrist

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh, I was kind of having buyer's remorse but those look so cool and unusual...I'm excited now!



Glad to help. They are pretty fun irl


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I think I forgot to add these to my thread
> 
> Lady peep geek



They look good. Never thought that much of these but on they really do look great!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> They look good. Never thought that much of these but on they really do look great!



Yeah I don't think I post them because I was worried that I wasn't 100% in love with them but for some reason I just can't let them go


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I have. I love them. Wore them to dinner. So hot. You gonna wear them soon?



I just wore them for the first time today *CC*. I love the bright pink.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I just wore them for the first time today CC. I love the bright pink.



Yey I knew you would!


----------



## deltalady

CC, I'm about to order the black patent Flo from the online boutique. When I tried on the yellow patent, I had to go up half a size to a 39.5. Do you find yours TTS?


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> CC, I'm about to order the black patent Flo from the online boutique. When I tried on the yellow patent, I had to go up half a size to a 39.5. Do you find yours TTS?



Wow. I'm a 39.5 pigalle 100. I had to go 39 in flo. I can do 39.5 but it slips a little


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> Wow. I'm a 39.5 pigalle 100. I had to go 39 in flo. I can do 39.5 but it slips a little



Interesting...I was shocked because my new simple size is 39 and the SA said the Flo ran TTS.  I wonder how much the patent will stretch...


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> Interesting...I was shocked because my new simple size is 39 and the SA said the Flo ran TTS.  I wonder how much the patent will stretch...



It will stretch a little. I found that they were good fit a little but skipped after one wear


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Black kid piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054209



Love! Probably my favorite pair I own. They scratch and indent so, so much more easier than any other kid leather I own. Not sure why but I don't wear them on a regular basis anymore.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Corde kid flo and riviera lame clutch additions
> 
> View attachment 2034203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034204




How would you say Corde compares to nude kid or pumice kid? Debating on the Pigalle spikes.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Love! Probably my favorite pair I own. They scratch and indent so, so much more easier than any other kid leather I own. Not sure why but I don't wear them on a regular basis anymore.



They are my most comfy piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> How would you say Corde compares to nude kid or pumice kid? Debating on the Pigalle spikes.



It's more close to pumice. Here is a pic with all of them lined up. Hope this helps. 




Corde in the middle


----------



## Sicily85

hello: I need some help/advice, I finally found the CL Cabaret/Cravoutza on line in a size 5.5, I am a 6 and have a slender foot, will i fit into these, does anyone know if these will stretch?  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Christchrist

Sicily85 said:


> hello: I need some help/advice, I finally found the CL Cabaret/Cravoutza on line in a size 5.5, I am a 6 and have a slender foot, will i fit into these, does anyone know if these will stretch?  Thank you so much in advance!!



Try the sizing thread. I'm not familiar with that shoe


----------



## Sicily85

Thank you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> They are my most comfy piggy 120



They really are!  It doesn't seem that kid is produced much so maybe I should get another pair. 



Christchrist said:


> It's more close to pumice. Here is a pic with all of them lined up. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 2060281
> 
> 
> Corde in the middle



Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> They really are!  It doesn't seem that kid is produced much so maybe I should get another pair.
> 
> Thank you, thank you!!



Maybe. If mine were looking tough I would


----------



## Christchrist

Pigaresille 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495


Hubba-Bubba Sexy Momma!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hubba-Bubba Sexy Momma!!!



Lol. Thanks babe


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495


Oh I love them CC!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh I love them CC!!  Congrats!



Thanks beags.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495



Wow hot shoes! Can't wait to see what they look like strassed!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495



Wow these are so sexy!


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495



Very nice.


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> It's more close to pumice. Here is a pic with all of them lined up. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 2060281
> 
> 
> Corde in the middle



CC, just catching up on your new shoe closet, good looking, impressive collection.


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Wow hot shoes! Can't wait to see what they look like strassed!


I know! I'm so scared though 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> Wow these are so sexy!


Yes they are. Thank you 


Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you 


Kayapo97 said:


> CC, just catching up on your new shoe closet, good looking, impressive collection.



Thank you. It's my only vice. Ha well I love classic Chanel but I can't get a bunch of those


----------



## samina

CC - love the new addition will u get them jet strassed on the heels? The vp with lace n strassed looked amazzing


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> CC - love the new addition will u get them jet strassed on the heels? The vp with lace n strassed looked amazzing



Yes. I was thinking jet. I have too many projects. I need to finish my craft room before I start more


----------



## me&momo

Danm the Pigaresille are sexy smexy!!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:


> Danm the Pigaresille are sexy smexy!!



Lol


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Yes. I was thinking jet. I have too many projects. I need to finish my craft room before I start more



Your intentions are to strass them? Did you want to do that all along? That would be something fierce!!! ;-P


----------



## crystalhowlett

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Your intentions are to strass them? Did you want to do that all along? That would be something fierce!!! ;-P



 u like them Now watch me walk away..... Step n strass.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Your intentions are to strass them? Did you want to do that all along? That would be something fierce!!! ;-P



As soon as I found out it was suede I was all for it. I'm gonna do it


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> u like them Now watch me walk away..... Step n strass.



Lol


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495



I love these on you *CC*!!!
I was debating a pair myself...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love these on you CC!!!
> I was debating a pair myself...



Don't debate! Go get them. They are amazing irl!


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495



Mama mia!  Now I want them! Just don't want my toes to start poking holes in the dentelle... :lolots:


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Don't debate! Go get them. They are amazing irl!



CC!!! Check out my thread!!!! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Mama mia!  Now I want them! Just don't want my toes to start poking holes in the dentelle... :lolots:



Lol. Haha. Get em


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> CC!!! Check out my thread!!!! ;-P



In on it


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> In on it



Thanks for the visit, Luv!! I figured you would love it! ;-D So sexy!!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes Lame Ring Strass
> 
> View attachment 1890222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890221
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890268



I love these.  Not sure I have an addiction yet because I don't have a UHG, but I think these are kind of rock star unbelievable. Thanks for sharing....amazing simply amazing :worthy::worthy::worthy:.  I appreciate the other tidbits of information you share across the thread.  Thank CC!


----------



## Christchrist

DezinrDiva said:


> I love these.  Not sure I have an addiction yet because I don't have a UHG, but I think these are kind of rock star unbelievable. Thanks for sharing....amazing simply amazing :worthy::worthy::worthy:.  I appreciate the other tidbits of information you share across the thread.  Thank CC!



Thank you. I try to help as much as I can. I'm no pro though. 
These are totally rocker.  Love them


----------



## Christchrist

Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074104



Wow these look amazing on you!!!
Love, love, love!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Wow these look amazing on you!!!
> Love, love, love!!!



Stilly the heel is so sexy. You really should try them


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm



Those black ones are just tdf! I love the matte skin. How does the manageability of the 120 compare to a Pigalle 120? The heel looks shorter to me.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those black ones are just tdf! I love the matte skin. How does the manageability of the 120 compare to a Pigalle 120? The heel looks shorter to me.



They feel easier for some reason than the pigalle 120. They also feel tighter. I tried on my new 38.5 piggy just to be sure. These 120 38.5 batignolles are tighter. 
Here are size comparison pics of the 100 and 120 batignolles 
Also the 100mm is slipping a little and my pigalle 100 doesn't. Same size.  Hmmm 




Hope this helps


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> They feel easier for some reason than the pigalle 120. They also feel tighter. I tried on my new 38.5 piggy just to be sure. These 120 38.5 batignolles are tighter.
> Here are size comparison pics of the 100 and 120 batignolles
> Also the 100mm is slipping a little and my pigalle 100 doesn't. Same size.  Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 2074224
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much!! The sizing for his shoes is just absurdly crazy. I know nothing of making shoes and lasts, but it just seems it would not be that hard to keep the insole the same measurement.  

The Batignolles 120 looks a lot shorter than the Pigalle 120. I would love to get a pair, but I just don't know what color. Maybe Canari? I know for sure I am getting the Pivichic and the heels are the same. I was debating on 100mm v. 120mm and I'm positive now I want the 120mm.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you so much!! The sizing for his shoes is just absurdly crazy. .



Pvc cracks abs doesn't last as long as leather. You also sweat more in PVC. 





Here are comparison pics


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Pvc cracks abs doesn't last as long as leather. You also sweat more in PVC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074281
> 
> 
> Here are comparison pics



You're always so helpful! Thank you!! I'm surprised how close they are. Such an optical illusion! At first I thought "No way, these look too 80s," but they're definitely growing on me. I like them! 

I am a little worried about the PVC but the look of that shoe is just awesome. I am getting it in the Rose Paris so I don't think I will wear it as much as I would the black. I'd like to hear from Un Bout owners from last year on how theirs held up.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> You're always so helpful! Thank you!! I'm surprised how close they are. Such an optical illusion!



Well let me know.


----------



## fumi

Love your new shoes! I'm in love with the white python


----------



## DebbiNC

As usual, awesome additions to your shoe closet! I'm coming to think I'm living my "CL Life" vicariously through you! Congrats! they're beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Love your new shoes! I'm in love with the white python


The white is crazy beautiful irl


DebbiNC said:


> As usual, awesome additions to your shoe closet! I'm coming to think I'm living my "CL Life" vicariously through you! Congrats! they're beautiful!



Thank you.   I live mine through a couple girls on here too lol


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074104



Gorgeous! Both are very wearable, those white are absolutely gorgeous...perfect for spring/summer. That black has to be one of the prettiest black pythons I've seen him do.   Congrats girl, they're all spectacular!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:


> Gorgeous! Both are very wearable, those white are absolutely gorgeous...perfect for spring/summer. That black has to be one of the prettiest black pythons I've seen him do.   Congrats girl, they're all spectacular!



Thanks Jess


----------



## Christchrist

MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans


----------



## anniethecat

MBP leopard, probab one of my favorite!  Congrats CC!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> MBP leopard, probab one of my favorite!  Congrats CC!



Thanks girl.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075308



Man you have great legs! Those shoes are amazing, love the red sole against the leopard


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans



These are going to look GREAT with jeans! Another fab addition


----------



## GoGlam

Gorgeous additions CC!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:


> Man you have great legs! Those shoes are amazing, love the red sole against the leopard





jetsetheart said:


> These are going to look GREAT with jeans! Another fab addition





GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous additions CC!



Thank you so much   They are So soft


----------



## LavenderIce

LOVE your Pigaresille and leopard pony MBP!  They are my absolute faves of this round of additions.  

Thanks also for posting your Batignolles 100 and 120 and comparison pics of the 120 with the Pigalle 120.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> LOVE your Pigaresille and leopard pony MBP!  They are my absolute faves of this round of additions.
> 
> Thanks also for posting your Batignolles 100 and 120 and comparison pics of the 120 with the Pigalle 120.



Thank you. Im loving the furry mbp. 
No problem glad to help


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074104



You know what? I really, really need to stop checking out updates to your thread. This is ridiculous. The black batignolles are tdf. Are they available in the 100mm heel height?


----------



## teachgirl789

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans



Absolutely gorgeous, I love them...work it CC!


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:


> You know what? I really, really need to stop checking out updates to your thread. This is ridiculous. The black batignolles are tdf. Are they available in the 100mm heel height?



Yes they are. I think Madison got them in 100. Contact Jeffery 
Hey I know! This is  my only passion and its addictive. I try to be good but they are just so beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

teachgirl789 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I love them...work it CC!



Thank you teach. I love your Biancas


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075308



I love the MBP so much! What hot shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> I love the MBP so much! What hot shoes!



I just realized my left ankle still looks crazy after my injury 4 years ago. Ugh


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> Yes they are. I think Madison got them in 100. Contact Jeffery
> Hey I know! This is  my only passion and its addictive. I try to be good but they are just so beautiful



No don't be good! I am going to have to be good very, very soon and it'll be great if I can at least keep enjoying the goodies on your thread 

Thanks for the intel!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



OMG!!! Stunning collection!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

WOW!! I thought I loved shoes but I'm over here drooling, seriously just had a shogasm.

My faves from your collection are the 

Bianca Crystal Python
Moroccan Red Python Very Prive
Both Filo Cobras (navy and English green)
Bianca Caraibas

I have officially added them to my wish list of 9 total. I think I'm going to do some business with Yoogie's Closet so that I can fund my new addiction.
You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:


> Thanks for the intel!


Hey no problem. I try to help the  best I can 


jeninvan said:


> OMG!!! Stunning collection!!!


Thank you very much 

Those are al great choices. Is yoogis good?


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> I just realized my left ankle still looks crazy after my injury 4 years ago. Ugh



I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> I didn't even notice that!



Oh it's a mess


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> Oh it's a mess



It's not even noticeable. Mine are always swollen. Thanks to my mom. That's why no mod pics. Haha.


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> It's not even noticeable. Mine are always swollen. Thanks to my mom. That's why no mod pics. Haha.



I get swollen now a days. It stinks! I feel your pain


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075308



those are soo fierce! Congrats!


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> They feel easier for some reason than the pigalle 120. They also feel tighter. I tried on my new 38.5 piggy just to be sure. These 120 38.5 batignolles are tighter.
> Here are size comparison pics of the 100 and 120 batignolles
> Also the 100mm is slipping a little and my pigalle 100 doesn't. Same size.  Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 2074224
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



Is the pitch the same on the batignolles 120 as the pigalle 120?  I know they are both 120''s, but the pitch on the batignolles doesn't look as severe as the pigalle 120.


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> those are soo fierce! Congrats!


Thanks. I'm loving them 


deltalady said:


> Is the pitch the same on the batignolles 120 as the pigalle 120?  I know they are both 120''s, but the pitch on the batignolles doesn't look as severe as the pigalle 120.



It does feel a little easier to walk in. Maybe it's the heel placement.  Same pitch though


----------



## Habhouba

Can I just ask? Who takes your pics?


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> I get swollen now a days. It stinks! I feel your pain



Yea I think I'm gonna start drinking more water and cut down on the salt intake. My cankles are taking the attention away from the shoes.  Haha.


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> Can I just ask? Who takes your pics?



I do with my phone. They are terrible huh


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> Yea I think I'm gonna start drinking more water and cut down on the salt intake. My cankles are taking the attention away from the shoes.  Haha.



Lmao. I'm sure you don't have cankles


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> I do with my phone. They are terrible huh



Actually they're really good. So you take a pic of the reflection in the mirror?


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> Lmao. I'm sure you don't have cankles



Ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but still lol.


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> Actually they're really good. So you take a pic of the reflection in the mirror?



You can see my mirror when I do that. I usually just contort lol


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> You can see my mirror when I do that. I usually just contort lol



Lol. Well you are one helluva contorter. Lmao.


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> Lol. Well you are one helluva contorter. Lmao.



That may explain my back pain. Haha. Stupid shoe pics


----------



## giggles00

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you so much!! The sizing for his shoes is just absurdly crazy. I know nothing of making shoes and lasts, but it just seems it would not be that hard to keep the insole the same measurement.
> 
> The Batignolles 120 looks a lot shorter than the Pigalle 120. I would love to get a pair, but I just don't know what color. Maybe Canari? I know for sure I am getting the Pivichic and the heels are the same. I was debating on 100mm v. 120mm and I'm positive now I want the 120mm.



It's a visual illusion

I have the Pigalle 120 in brown/leopard and blue/leopard, both with sculptured heel.  It looks virtually identical to the Batignolles 120 heel.  It doesn't look as tall, because of the thickness at the top (as opposed to the skinny Pigalle 120 straight heel).


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> It's a visual illusion
> 
> I have the Pigalle 120 in brown/leopard and blue/leopard, both with sculptured heel.  It looks virtually identical to the Batignolles 120 heel.  It doesn't look as tall, because of the thickness at the top (as opposed to the skinny Pigalle 120 straight heel).



Thanks for the info.  That's a good observation


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> MB to add to the collection. More of a collection piece but I can't wait to wear them with jeans
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075308



I love this style.
They're both cute and sexy at the same time!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love this style.
> They're both cute and sexy at the same time!!!



You're right stilly. It really is. Super pinup


----------



## ayobeckah

I just read through all 50 pages of this thread and it was worth every second, I don't have the correct words to describe how I feel about your collection and amazing would be an understatement. I'm just starting out my collection but one day I hope mine would be as extravagant as yours. It really is spectacular !!


----------



## J_Bear

Love your colletion! Everything is gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:


> I just read through all 50 pages of this thread and it was worth every second, I don't have the correct words to describe how I feel about your collection and amazing would be an understatement. I'm just starting out my collection but one day I hope mine would be as extravagant as yours. It really is spectacular !!



Awww well thank you very much


----------



## Christchrist

J_Bear said:


> Love your colletion! Everything is gorgeous



Thank you so much


----------



## bougainvillier

Great additions CC. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Great additions CC. Congrats!



Thank you bougainvillier


----------



## Christchrist

Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085610



Absolutely gorgeous CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous CC!!



Thank you beags


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel



I can see better from my pad!  That looks very hot!  The black leather and gold studs should have thrown me off but I like it.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085610



Gold spikes make my heart beat faster 
Are you good at walking in the LPs? I'm still trying to master them!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Gold spikes make my heart beat faster
> Are you good at walking in the LPs? I'm still trying to master them!



I'm walking slowly and my steps are calculated. Hahaha


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel



I know it's weird to say in this sub forum but I hate spiked shoes. I'm too big on feminine princessy stuff like strassed shoes. Puffy dresses. Pinks. I own zero spiked loubies given how many I own it's a statement. BUT this is the only pair I wanted. Exactly this leather and gold spikes!!! I just cannot find my size. Ah. CC do you hear me roar in my agony. I'm so jealous. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> I know it's weird to say in this sub forum but I hate spiked shoes. I'm too big on feminine princessy stuff like strassed shoes. Puffy dresses. Pinks. I own zero spiked loubies given how many I own it's a statement. BUT this is the only pair I wanted. Exactly this leather and gold spikes!!! I just cannot find my size. Ah. CC do you hear me roar in my agony. I'm so jealous. Congrats!!!!



Well I wouldn't have them if it weren't for another forum member. They weren't even on my radar. Glad I have them though


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel



Talk about a fierce pair of shoes! CC, those are pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:


> Talk about a fierce pair of shoes! CC, those are pretty darn awesome!



Thank you Debbie


----------



## Christchrist

Lucifer Bow


----------



## Kentucky

Those LB are on point (No pun intended, well just a little...)  Those look nice on you....


----------



## Christchrist

Kentucky said:


> Those LB are on point (No pun intended, well just a little...)  Those look nice on you....



Lol.  Thanks.


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer Bow



So hot!


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> So hot!



I can't stop staring at it. I can't believe they are real and I have them!


----------



## Habhouba

Christchrist said:


> I can't stop staring at it. I can't believe they are real and I have them!



I'd be wearing them to sleep. Lol


----------



## Christchrist

Habhouba said:


> I'd be wearing them to sleep. Lol



They need their own bed


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They need their own bed



Hahahaha


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087210



These look amazing on you *CC*!!!
I just love Lucifers!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you CC!!!
> I just love Lucifers!!!



Stilly you are the queen of piggys. I've been eyeballing yours for months! Twinsies!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087210



Wow.....


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow.....



These are must haves. If you find some get them! Ha


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087210



Congrats on finally finding them!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Congrats on finally finding them!



Thanks Fumi


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Matte python batignolles.  Black is 120 and white is 100mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074104



*CC* - How was the sizing on the Batignolles 120s? Did you size down like Pigalle 120s or go true to size? I'm eyeing a pair...I knew I couldn't resist...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> CC - How was the sizing on the Batignolles 120s? Did you size down like Pigalle 120s or go true to size? I'm eyeing a pair...I knew I couldn't resist...



Mine are the same size as my piggy 120 but they feel a little tighter. Also the batignolles 100 is 1/2 size down from piggy 100. Weird huh?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Mine are the same size as my piggy 120 but they feel a little tighter. Also the batignolles 100 is 1/2 size down from piggy 100. Weird huh?



That's odd...I think I'm going to go TTS on the 120s...Thanks!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky girl! I'm so happy you finally found them. They look amazing on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you Zoe.  So glad I have you guys to share with.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Gold LP spike addition. Love the way these feel



Omg those look great. How did I miss these. You're gonna have to do an update soon...


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Omg those look great. How did I miss these. You're gonna have to do an update soon...



An update?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> An update?



On your collection lol a group picture


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> On your collection lol a group picture



I will when I reorganize my shoe cabinet.


----------



## heida

I look forward to seeing a new group pic ! You have such a fantastic collection girl


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:


> I look forward to seeing a new group pic ! You have such a fantastic collection girl



I'm going through it. My foot went down 1 whole size since I started collecting. So frustrating


----------



## Christchrist

Watersnake batignolles 120.


----------



## Christchrist

Nappa silver spike pigalle 120


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Watersnake batignolles 120.


 


Christchrist said:


> Nappa silver spike pigalle 120


 
These both look amazing on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These both look amazing on you *CC*!!!


Thank you Stilly


----------



## happymummy

Omg, your collection is FAB!


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Watersnake batignolles 120.





Christchrist said:


> Nappa silver spike pigalle 120



SO GORGEOUS!!! CC, you have absolutely the best taste in CLs, love it!!!!

(Quick question, is your pigalle 120mm nappa leather size the same as pigalle 120mm patent??)


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Watersnake batignolles 120.





Christchrist said:


> Nappa silver spike pigalle 120




CC, really nice additions to your already awesome collection! I'm loving the sculpted heel on the Bagtignolles!


----------



## Christchrist

happymummy said:


> Omg, your collection is FAB!


Thank you so much 


Angie415 said:


> SO GORGEOUS!!! CC, you have absolutely the best taste in CLs, love it!!!!
> 
> (Quick question, is your pigalle 120mm nappa leather size the same as pigalle 120mm patent??)
> Yes. Both are the same size. The spikes are a little tight but they will loosen a tad





DebbiNC said:


> CC, really nice additions to your already awesome collection! I'm loving the sculpted heel on the Bagtignolles!


It's pretty sexy to me


----------



## fumi

Your new additions are so pretty! I think this is the longest you've gone without buying new shoes  It was odd not seeing you on this forum for awhile lol


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Your new additions are so pretty! I think this is the longest you've gone without buying new shoes  It was odd not seeing you on this forum for awhile lol


There isn't much new ya know? I did a custom order. I should get them next week but other than that I'm bored


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> There isn't much new ya know? I did a custom order. I should get them next week but other than that I'm bored



I totally know what you mean. The new styles aren't really interesting me. I prefer older styles. Although I do like the exotic styles that are coming out... so I may get some of those.


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> I totally know what you mean. The new styles aren't really interesting me. I prefer older styles. Although I do like the exotic styles that are coming out... so I may get some of those.


I'm excited for the next release. Hopefully it's fab


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home



dying absolutely beautiful.. hoping I get to this one day!


----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> dying absolutely beautiful.. hoping I get to this one day!


Thanks. Ikea is the best


----------



## Christchrist

Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks beagly. They are so pretty irl


----------



## heida

awesome ! I luuuuve red


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:


> awesome ! I luuuuve red


Red is my fav color heida. It's just delish.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.



They turned out SO good!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.


 

Wow...so amazing *CC*!!! 
Gorgeous!!!
Can I ask how long it took to get them on custom order?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> They turned out SO good!!


Thanks babe.  The white ones arrive my Friday 


stilly said:


> Wow...so amazing *CC*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!
> Can I ask how long it took to get them on custom order?



Man oh man it took so long!!!!! I ordered in November. Brutal! We will see how long the next order takes. It's not supposed to take as long


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thanks babe.  The white ones arrive my Friday



Yay super exciting!!  Have you gotten the Thanx yet??


----------



## RoseCL

Really lovely CL collection (is it possible to make a bad one?) really love the cabinet too, well done you!


----------



## Christchrist

RoseCL said:


> Really lovely CL collection (is it possible to make a bad one?) really love the cabinet too, well done you!


Thank you so much  


hermosa_vogue said:


> Yay super exciting!!  Have you gotten the Thanx yet??



No not yet. I really should get them. I'm lagging


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Red is my fav color heida. It's just delish.


 
Do they never make the Pigalles in red unless special ordered ??


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:


> Do they never make the Pigalles in red unless special ordered ??


I'm sure they do.  I've seen a bunch of patent.  I wanted a kid red


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.



These are hot! Can't wait to see your other SOs!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> These are hot! Can't wait to see your other SOs!


Yeah me too. It's addicting


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.


 
Wow, what a treat to have custom made shoes let alone CL's!  Those are beautiful CC.  I was just telling my friend that I was looking for a solid red pump like that. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, what a treat to have custom made shoes let alone CL's!  Those are beautiful CC.  I was just telling my friend that I was looking for a solid red pump like that. Congrats!



Hey thanks. Well worth it I assure you


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.




OMG!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

My white custom piggy 120 have arrived.


----------



## fumi

The pigalle looks amazing in white! I envy your ability to wear the Pigalle 120.


----------



## GoGlam

Meeeeeow!!!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> The pigalle looks amazing in white! I envy your ability to wear the Pigalle 120.



Hey I try lol. It ain't always pretty lol


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> Meeeeeow!!!



Bahahahahahaha you crazy. Haha. Love me some GG


----------



## MBB Fan

Looks absolutely great.


----------



## Christchrist

MBB Fan said:


> Looks absolutely great.



Thank you MBB


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> My white custom piggy 120 have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119113
> View attachment 2119115


 
These look fabulous on you *CC*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look fabulous on you *CC*!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Stilly they truly are. I've been waiting since August and ordered in November. So glad I finally have them.


----------



## GoGlam

christchrist said:


> bahahahahahaha you crazy. Haha. Love me some gg


----------



## Christchrist

Lace piggy 120


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120
> View attachment 2143207



Gorgeous! Such a sexy shoe!

Did you size down half or full size for yours?


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120
> View attachment 2143207



They are sooo pretty!!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> They are sooo pretty!!



Thanks Fumi


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> My white custom piggy 120 have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119113
> View attachment 2119115



They look great, but I never thought I would see white stilettos back in fashion!

In the UK they were associated with a particular type of girl from Essex (County) who used to go to clubs in groups dance around their handbags and get drunk!- although by the style name it seems that association was perhaps wider,


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120
> View attachment 2143207




Very pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120
> View attachment 2143207





ahh you won those!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> ahh you won those!



We're you trying? I just did the buy it now. I didn't want to risk losing them
Now I feel horrible! I like my Aegis :/


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> We're you trying? I just did the buy it now. I didn't want to risk losing them
> Now I feel horrible! I like my Aegis :/





well they were on my watch list...now im gonna bag beat you! :boxing: 

just kidding!


----------



## samina

Soo pretty! Love all three new additions!
Kid leather is soo comfy


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> well they were on my watch list...now im gonna bag beat you! :boxing:
> 
> just kidding!



Well poo. I have the hp version too. It's addicting ! I'm sowwy


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Soo pretty! Love all three new additions!
> Kid leather is soo comfy



Thank you so much. You're so right. It is like butta


----------



## samina

Do you know if there will be more kid leather pigalles released?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Do you know if there will be more kid leather pigalles released?



I just got a black pair a month or 2 ago. There will be. It just depends on msr and his mood I guess. Lol


----------



## me&momo

The lace piggies are so so pretty!!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:


> The lace piggies are so so pretty!!



They really are huh? Classic and stunning


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> We're you trying? I just did the buy it now. I didn't want to risk losing them
> Now I feel horrible! I like my Aegis :/



It was on my watch list too! 

Haha glad you got it though it looks amazing on you!  I got a different pair of pigalles


----------



## Chanieish

Also, are they 120s?


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Also, are they 120s?



They are


----------



## dlina03

Holy snaps! Your collections sure has grown.... I'm so jealous you can rock pigalle in 120. Lookin good girlie!!


----------



## Nolia

Storage solutions shot!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.



Ohhh didn't see these!! Love them! Are they the same Rouge as the Dos Noeud, or a more true red?


----------



## briska1989

love, love, love... conGratulations for your collection::


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ohhh didn't see these!! Love them! Are they the same Rouge as the Dos Noeud, or a more true red?



They are deeper I think


----------



## Christchrist

briska1989 said:


> love, love, love... conGratulations for your collection::



Thank you


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120
> View attachment 2143207



So gorgeous!


----------



## pinkladypinky

Christchrist said:


> Custom made piggy 120. Red kid.


Beautiful!!


----------



## pinkladypinky

loveshoesbags said:


> My beauties arrived after 2 month
> 
> View attachment 2035508


Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkladypinky

Christchrist said:


> Ok. It's almost done.
> 
> Before , almost after and shoe display
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023564
> 
> 
> I can't fit them all.  Gonna have to get another cabinet I think. Hmmmmm. My other brands have no home


I have died and gone to Louboutin heaven!  Im jelly!


----------



## Christchrist

Bronze python piggy 120.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Bronze python piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170674
> View attachment 2170675
> View attachment 2170676
> View attachment 2170677
> View attachment 2170678



LOVE CC!! You are building the best piggy collection. Such great finds on eBay! Bring 'em coming...I can't get enough!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> LOVE CC!! You are building the best piggy collection. Such great finds on eBay! Bring 'em coming...I can't get enough!



Thanks girl. I'm trying. Nothing compared to stilly


----------



## Chanieish

Those piggies are AMAZING CC!!!

Congratulations! They will add a perfect sparkly touch to any outfit. You wear them well.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Bronze python piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170674
> View attachment 2170675
> View attachment 2170676
> View attachment 2170677
> View attachment 2170678


 
These look amazing on you *CC*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *CC*!!!
> Love them!!!



Thank you stilly


----------



## fumi

These are so gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> These are so gorgeous



Thank you Fumi


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go girls
> Thanks for all if your kind words
> 
> View attachment 1890434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890436


i love love ur vampanodo. you have beautiful feet btw


----------



## atrain

Your collection is amazing! You have great taste! And the wine cellar is amazing, also!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Bronze python piggy 120.



Dang, girl! Those piggies are really gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Those piggies are AMAZING CC!!!
> 
> Congratulations! They will add a perfect sparkly touch to any outfit. You wear them well.



Thank you Chanieish


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you for your kind comments.  Debbi they are one of my favs now


----------



## 8seventeen19

Did you see the Spotlight Pigalle @ MIA? Debating them myself....


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Did you see the Spotlight Pigalle @ MIA? Debating them myself....



No I haven't.  How's it look irl?


----------



## me&momo

Omg, your collection is jaw-dropping amazeballs!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> No I haven't.  How's it look irl?



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157130200&cmCat=product


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157130200&cmCat=product



Hmmmm i don't Love the material. ;/


----------



## Christchrist

Grenadine piggy 120


----------



## MaryJoe84

OMG, your collection is simply stunning....
especially those custom made pigalles in red and white... 

Is it possible for everyone to order costum made CL's? It's maybe a dumb question, but I would love to have Pigalles 120 in red and white, too


----------



## pocketsandbows

Christchrist said:


> Vampanodo 100 Veau Velours/satin
> 
> View attachment 1890166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890167


 
i LOVE THESE!!


----------



## pocketsandbows

Christchrist said:


> Piggy 120 flame and rose matador
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011851


 
These are the bright Piggys I want :cry::cry:


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992



Love them!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

MaryJoe84 said:


> OMG, your collection is simply stunning....
> especially those custom made pigalles in red and white...
> 
> Is it possible for everyone to order costum made CL's? It's maybe a dumb question, but I would love to have Pigalles 120 in red and white, too



You have to go into the store. I'm not sure they do it much. I got lucky I think


----------



## Christchrist

pocketsandbows said:


> i LOVE THESE!!



Thanks. I wish they fit me ;(


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Love them!



Thank you dear. How are you?


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!!



Thank you beagly. I sure wish my phone would multi quote. Ugh


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Love all your new additions, especially the grenadine piggy. You seriously have one amazzzzzing collection


----------



## Christchrist

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Love all your new additions, especially the grenadine piggy. You seriously have one amazzzzzing collection



Well thank you SP. I do cycle out the ones that don't hold my heart anymore. No point in keeping things you don't love.  Piggys always hold my heart


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992


 
These look absolutely gorgy on you *CC*!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992


 i love the colour of these pigalles! You have fantastic taste in shoes!


----------



## icharmae

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992



They look gorgeous on you! You make me want to get them even more now haha!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies. 
Stilly you may need them ha


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> You have to go into the store. I'm not sure they do it much. I got lucky I think


Ok, thank you!!!
Unfortunately there's no CL boutique in Germany, only department stores like The Corner in Berlin, Theresa in Munich or Apropos in Cologne or Düsseldorf...

Maybe then I will try and calling/mailing the CL boutiques in Paris, I think shipment from France to Germany should be possible, LOL


----------



## Christchrist

MaryJoe84 said:


> Ok, thank you!!!
> Unfortunately there's no CL boutique in Germany, only department stores like The Corner in Berlin, Theresa in Munich or Apropos in Cologne or Düsseldorf...
> 
> Maybe then I will try and calling/mailing the CL boutiques in Paris, I think shipment from France to Germany should be possible, LOL



Let me know how that goes. I'd like to know


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'd like to know


Yes, of course I will!!!

By the way: It's really a shame there's no CL boutique in Germany, that would be a great choice for the next place to open a boutique


----------



## Christchrist

MaryJoe84 said:


> Yes, of course I will!!!
> 
> By the way: It's really a shame there's no CL boutique in Germany, that would be a great choice for the next place to open a boutique



Write a letter


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Thank you dear. How are you?



I'm good....ive been trying to be good lately (apart from the pivichic but I decided months ago they were the one pair I must have)....haven't been on forum as much because its just too tempting to buy everything I see on you!!!!! Plus, this new app or format is weird and I can't see updates for days. I end up giving up!!! How are you?? I see your collection is growing...you pick up some great shoes !!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> I'm good....ive been trying to be good lately (apart from the pivichic but I decided months ago they were the one pair I must have)....haven't been on forum as much because its just too tempting to buy everything I see on you!!!!! Plus, this new app or format is weird and I can't see updates for days. I end up giving up!!! How are you?? I see your collection is growing...you pick up some great shoes !!



Hey thanks.  I have to replace the things that don't fit. I went down a whole size! Brutal.  I don't like the app


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> Write a letter


I probably will


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Hey thanks.  I have to replace the things that don't fit. I went down a whole size! Brutal.  I don't like the app



Brutal alright! That's craziness that your feet shrunk!! My biggest fear about being pregnant was my foot growing and never going back. I've heard stories of this happening....thankfully I came through all good!!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992



Whoa how did I miss these? The color is so yummy!


----------



## september1985

Christchrist said:


> My white custom piggy 120 have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119113
> View attachment 2119115



I love these! They look beautiful on you Christ


----------



## Christchrist

label.hoe said:


> I love these! They look beautiful on you Christ



Thanks LH


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Whoa how did I miss these? The color is so yummy!



How did I miss this message. Ha


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:


> Bronze python piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170674
> View attachment 2170675
> View attachment 2170676
> View attachment 2170677
> View attachment 2170678



Oh my G! Stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:


> Oh my G! Stunning!



Thanks red


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175991
> View attachment 2175992



I am loving that color on you...HOT!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> I am loving that color on you...HOT!



Thank you Jeni


----------



## Butterfly509

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## Christchrist

Butterfly509 said:


> You have an amazing collection!



Thank you


----------



## mrsjcfk

Nice collection!!


----------



## Itsjustabag

Ok I've finally gone thru all 62 pages and your collection is TDF! I can only hope to have as many as you someday but I also have decided that all my other shoes have to be sold to make room for more Loubs. I got my first pair of black patent Bianca 120s for my b-day in May and have bought 4 more pairs since. I am seriously hooked!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

What did u score in the sale CC?


----------



## Christchrist

Itsjustabag said:


> Ok I've finally gone thru all 62 pages and your collection is TDF! I can only hope to have as many as you someday but I also have decided that all my other shoes have to be sold to make room for more Loubs. I got my first pair of black patent Bianca 120s for my b-day in May and have bought 4 more pairs since. I am seriously hooked!



Yeah you've been bitten by the bug


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> What did u score in the sale CC?



Dos neud red kid , Angelique black , Chanel flats and flame piggy 120  you?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud red kid , Angelique black , Chanel flats and flame piggy 120  you?



Nice! Nothing I'm living vicariously


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Nice! Nothing I'm living vicariously



I need to stop ha


----------



## Myrkur

CC can you post a pic of your current collection all together?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> CC can you post a pic of your current collection all together?



They all don't fit.  I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.


----------



## Christchrist

Dos neud
Angelique 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper


----------



## Canneiv

I finally add addition pair of CL. It's Angelique !


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud
> Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225797
> View attachment 2225798
> 
> Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper





Love the red dos neud! It's perfect for your red Chanel!


----------



## jeninvan

I absolutely love your new additions...btw do you mind me asking how u were able to know which pairs were on sale?  I tried to check on the Internet they don't have a website


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud
> Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225797
> View attachment 2225798
> 
> Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper



Love eyes...that Red is TDF...it looks like they fit well congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Canneiv said:


> I finally add addition pair of CL. It's Angelique !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225819
> View attachment 2225820



Wrong thread but lovely purchases


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:


> Love the red dos neud! It's perfect for your red Chanel!



You know me well. Ha.


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> I absolutely love your new additions...btw do you mind me asking how u were able to know which pairs were on sale?  I tried to check on the Internet they don't have a website



Emails from SA


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Love eyes...that Red is TDF...it looks like they fit well congrats!



Thanks love


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They all don't fit. I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.
> View attachment 2225788


 
I love the way you display your CL's *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud
> Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225797
> View attachment 2225798
> 
> Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper


 
They both look amazing on you *CC*!!!
Love the red!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love the way you display your CL's *CC*!!!



Thank you.  You need to do that same


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> They all don't fit.  I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.
> View attachment 2225788


----------



## _Danielle_

Fantastic New addition's CC" and the Display is TDF :0)


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Emails from SA



Thanks cc your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> They all don't fit.  I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.
> View attachment 2225788



Your closet is incredible!! I am trying to come up with a storage solution myself. I had them all on glass shelves in my office, but the dust is hard to keep up with and it's just not feasible to keep adding heavy shelves. I'm half way expecting to come into my office one day with all my shoes on the floor!


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Your closet is incredible!! I am trying to come up with a storage solution myself. I had them all on glass shelves in my office, but the dust is hard to keep up with and it's just not feasible to keep adding heavy shelves. I'm half way expecting to come into my office one day with all my shoes on the floor!



Ikea billy bookcase with doors 250 about. 


Thank you everyone


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ikea billy bookcase with doors 250 about.
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone



I was definitely thinking about going the IKEA route, but the PAX set up. Myoverlays.com has some pretty neat add-ons to make it look much better.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud red kid , Angelique black , Chanel flats and flame piggy 120  you?



How did you size in Chanel flats C?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud
> Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225797
> View attachment 2225798
> 
> Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper



The red is gorgeous on you! I love how you display all your CLs


----------



## Louise26

Christchrist said:


> They all don't fit.  I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.
> View attachment 2225788


 

Your collection is so perfect! You have every pair I want haha. Every pair is gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> How did you size in Chanel flats C?



Same as my piggy 100


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> I was definitely thinking about going the IKEA route, but the PAX set up. Myoverlays.com has some pretty neat add-ons to make it look much better.



I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies


----------



## Myrkur

Love the closet filled with your beautiful pairs!!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Love the closet filled with your beautiful pairs!!



I need more.  Just saying. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

New editions. Custom 
rosa eel
Turtle patent
Powder blue kid 
View attachment 2258080
View attachment 2258082
View attachment 2258083
View attachment 2258084
View attachment 2258085


----------



## mimifl561

Christchrist said:


> Bronze python piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170674
> View attachment 2170675
> View attachment 2170676
> View attachment 2170677
> View attachment 2170678



CC do you know if this Bronze will be in any other style?
Not a pointed toe.


----------



## Christchrist

mimifl561 said:


> CC do you know if this Bronze will be in any other style?
> Not a pointed toe.



Yikes. I don't.  Get ahold of Carson at Chicago and ask him. He will know.


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> They all don't fit.  I had to box a bunch ;(. I need another closet.
> View attachment 2225788



Just catching up on your new additions CC, that is some shoe wardrobe ! very impressive.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> Just catching up on your new additions CC, that is some shoe wardrobe ! very impressive.



Thank you Kay


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

love the new purchases! Gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> love the new purchases! Gorgeous!



Thank you Lavender


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

CC your collection is so spot on! Makes me wanna  !


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> New editions. Custom
> rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid
> View attachment 2258080
> View attachment 2258082
> View attachment 2258083
> View attachment 2258084
> View attachment 2258085
> View attachment 2258087



Oh! Is this an SO? Mod pics please!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I love your new additions! Esp the rose eel ones, so pretty


----------



## martinaa

Great new additions!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:


> New editions. Custom
> rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid
> View attachment 2258080
> View attachment 2258082
> View attachment 2258083
> View attachment 2258084
> View attachment 2258085
> View attachment 2258087





I kept fainting every time you have new babies! All beautiful!!! 

You better redecorate that closet again, and make it just your shoe closet!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> New editions. Custom
> rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid
> View attachment 2258080
> View attachment 2258082
> View attachment 2258083
> View attachment 2258084
> View attachment 2258085
> View attachment 2258087


 
Love the Powder Blue *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:


> I kept fainting every time you have new babies! All beautiful!!!
> 
> You better redecorate that closet again, and make it just your shoe closet!



I know right. Ugh. Never enough room


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the Powder Blue *CC*!!!



Thank you stilly


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Great new additions!



Thank you martinaa


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> CC your collection is so spot on! Makes me wanna  !


Ha. I need to wear them more 


Nolia said:


> Oh! Is this an SO? Mod pics please!!


I thought I posted some. Hmmm. 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> I love your new additions! Esp the rose eel ones, so pretty



I'm in love with the eel


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> New editions. Custom
> rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid
> View attachment 2258080
> View attachment 2258082
> View attachment 2258083
> View attachment 2258084
> View attachment 2258085
> View attachment 2258087



Those eelskins &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been MIA for a while but just finished going through your collection thread. You have a beautiful, varied collection, CC. Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> I have been MIA for a while but just finished going through your collection thread. You have a beautiful, varied collection, CC. Love it!



Hey thank Batty. Good go have ya back


----------



## Christchrist

Flip88 said:


> Those eelskins &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



I'm obsessed! I need every color


----------



## Christchrist

Rouge nior piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

One more


----------



## BattyBugs

Stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> Stunning!



Thank you Batty


----------



## fumi

Such a pretty color!


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278855



CC

Beautiful shoes love that colour


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Rouge nior piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278850
> View attachment 2278851



Love this color! Do you know if they come in 100?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Rouge nior piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278850
> View attachment 2278851


 
Absolutely Gorgeous *CC*!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Love this color! Do you know if they come in 100?



Hmm. Have you checked NAP? Or Saks?


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you all. I'm pretty giddy


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Rouge nior piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278850
> View attachment 2278851



So very gorgeous!!! You're right on the color! I'm very glad this color won't be too close to Moroccan Red from last fall. Love this in the Pigalle, but I own just way too many (is that possible? ) so the So Kate it was.


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278855


 
Perfecction - I´m in love! I must have them! Congrats on that beautiful pair!

I hope I can find them...


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Perfecction - I´m in love! I must have them! Congrats on that beautiful pair!
> 
> I hope I can find them...



Madison has them. Call Jeffery


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> So very gorgeous!!! You're right on the color! I'm very glad this color won't be too close to Moroccan Red from last fall. Love this in the Pigalle, but I own just way too many (is that possible? ) so the So Kate it was.



You can NEVER have too many piggys


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Hmm. Have you checked NAP? Or Saks?



Yes I keep stalking for them and so far no luck.


----------



## DeMiau

Christchrist said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278855


Really really love that colour and Pigalle anyway


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Yes I keep stalking for them and so far no luck.



It's gotta be somewhere no?


----------



## martinaa

May I ask what size you wear in your Flo and your Biancas 140? I see you wear 39 in your Pigalles 120 and they look like they fit like a glove on you. I want to figure out my Pigalle 120 size.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> May I ask what size you wear in your Flo and your Biancas 140? I see you wear 39 in your Pigalles 120 and they look like they fit like a glove on you. I want to figure out my Pigalle 120 size.



I'm a 38-38.5 in piggy 120 now (lost 30lbs). Bianca 39. Flo 39. I have 39.5 but there is a little slippage


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> I'm a 38-38.5 in piggy 120 now (lost 30lbs). Bianca 39. Flo 39. I have 39.5 but there is a little slippage



Okay, thank You. I have Bianca size 37,5 and the fit very good (also have nude Bianca 140, but heel slippage - I hate it) I have Pigalle flame size 37 with litttle heel slippage, they are okay, but I want to buy 3 more Pigalle 120 and don´t know if I should go for 36,5. When You can go for size 38 in 120 is it 1 size down from your Bianca 140 size. I think I can do it.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Okay, thank You. I have Bianca size 37,5 and the fit very good (also have nude Bianca 140, but heel slippage - I hate it) I have Pigalle flame size 37 with litttle heel slippage, they are okay, but I want to buy 3 more Pigalle 120 and don´t know if I should go for 36,5. When You can go for size 38 in 120 is it 1 size down from your Bianca 140 size. I think I can do it.



You don't want any heel slippage. I don't have heel slippage in my 38.5 because if the little heel strap. The 38 if probably my size but its a ***** to break in. Also doesn't help that my left foot is a 38 and right 38.5. Ha


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> You don't want any heel slippage. I don't have heel slippage in my 38.5 because if the little heel strap. The 38 if probably my size but its a ***** to break in. Also doesn't help that my left foot is a 38 and right 38.5. Ha



I have worn my flame Pigalles only 3 times and I think they could stretch more with more often wearing?? I have worn them today again and its the same feeling as worn them the first time. When do the begin with strech out? I´m afraid when I wear them the next 3 times they get more heel slippage.

But I absolutely want the rouge noir Pigalles now ( seen on you an I´m in love). I hate that there is no CL store in Germany where I can try on all styles...


----------



## martinaa

My feet are also little different in size. And yes, I would love to have no heel slippage, but don´t want to kill my toes.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> I have worn my flame Pigalles only 3 times and I think they could stretch more with more often wearing?? I have worn them today again and its the same feeling as worn them the first time. When do the begin with strech out? I´m afraid when I wear them the next 3 times they get more heel slippage.
> 
> But I absolutely want the rouge noir Pigalles now ( seen on you an I´m in love). I hate that there is no CL store in Germany where I can try on all styles...



I would think a few times for a few hours with the patent. I feel like the kid breaks in faster


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> I would think a few times for a few hours with the patent. I feel like the kid breaks in faster



I think I go with the 36,5... Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> I think I go with the 36,5... Thank you for all the help.



No problem


----------



## Christchrist

Ruby lady clou


----------



## goddesskerra

Christchrist said:


> Ruby lady clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292493
> View attachment 2292494



You have an amazing shoe collection!


----------



## Christchrist

goddesskerra said:


> You have an amazing shoe collection!



It's getting there. stilly has an amazing collection


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ruby lady clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292493
> View attachment 2292494


YUMMY!!!!!  Congrats CC!!!  They look stunning on you!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YUMMY!!!!!  Congrats CC!!!  They look stunning on you!!!!



Thank you hottie


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ruby lady clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292493
> View attachment 2292494



Nice find!! Love this color.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ruby lady clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292493
> View attachment 2292494


 
Wow!!! I love these!!!
They look amazing on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Wow!!! I love these!!!
> They look amazing on you *CC*!!!



This shoe is so comfy. It's insane


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Nice find!! Love this color.



Thank you. It's so rich


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

:weird:  !!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

:urock:  !!!


----------



## Christchrist

Some custom piggy 120s 




I love the eel!


----------



## Christchrist

And my Neptune piggy 100 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Stunning skin


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> And my Neptune piggy 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293910
> 
> Stunning skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293911



Gorgeous! Is this current season? It looks very similar to the blue acid python few seasons back


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous! Is this current season? It looks very similar to the blue acid python few seasons back



Yes it is. Called blue kohl water snake


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Some custom piggy 120s
> View attachment 2293907
> View attachment 2293908
> View attachment 2293909
> 
> I love the eel!


 
So beautiful *CC*!!!
It must be hard to decide which pair to wear first!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> And my Neptune piggy 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293910
> 
> Stunning skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293911


 
I love the color of these!!!
They really stand out!


----------



## fumi

Oh my god so many pretty colors!!  
The turquoise eel is out of this world!


----------



## anniethecat

Love love love!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

uau ...  :urock: !!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> Some custom piggy 120s
> View attachment 2293907
> View attachment 2293908
> View attachment 2293909
> 
> I love the eel!



Your piggy collection is SO stunning!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Some custom piggy 120s
> View attachment 2293907
> View attachment 2293908
> View attachment 2293909
> 
> I love the eel!



That turquoise suede!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you. Honestly it isn't much compared to Stilly's. that is amazing


----------



## DebbiNC

Wow, those "piggies" are downright awesome! I know you're gonna love 'em!!


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous! Is this current season? It looks very similar to the blue acid python few seasons back





i think blue acid had more 'sparkles'....if that makes sense


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Just amazing additions as always. You're definitely the pigalle princess.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love your new additions!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies


----------



## Christchrist

Thanx in stone


----------



## atrain

Love those! I've never even seen that style! Where'd you get them?


----------



## Christchrist

atrain said:


> Love those! I've never even seen that style! Where'd you get them?



CL Japan boutique


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Thanx in stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296873




What a beautiful shoe! Super find, CC!


----------



## Zucnarf

Amazing collection, love it!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Thanx in stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296873


 
These are so gorgeous *CC*!!!
They look fab on you.
I hope they come to the US at some point!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are so gorgeous *CC*!!!
> They look fab on you.
> I hope they come to the US at some point!!!



It's probably the most comfy CL I own


----------



## AEGIS

ooo i like those


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> ooo i like those



HelenOfTroy turned me onto them


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> HelenOfTroy turned me onto them





are they 100mm? it seems like foreign boutiques don't really stock 120.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are beautiful.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you Batty


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> And my Neptune piggy 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293910
> 
> Stunning skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293911


I bet these are so much fun to wear


----------



## Christchrist

abs678 said:


> I bet these are so much fun to wear



I'll let you know when I wear them. Ha


----------



## _Danielle_

The Eel Piggys are TDF CC


----------



## platesndates

Love your collection! How do you keep them in your closet? On display or in their boxes?


----------



## Christchrist

_Danielle_ said:


> The Eel Piggys are TDF CC



Thank you. They are my fav. They feel so nice


----------



## Christchrist

platesndates said:


> Love your collection! How do you keep them in your closet? On display or in their boxes?



I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020


Love your billy...now I have to figure out where I can put one...hmmmm


----------



## beagly911

I'm also thinking that you could fill 3 or 4 billy bookcases!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020



Have I ever told you how much I envy you?? LOL I love your collection!!! I love how you color coordinate everything! Fabulous!


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020



I am drooling!!! Beautiful collection and wonderfully arranged. Do I spy an indian pink strass piggy? I am planning on having mine custom stressed by urban bling. Could I get more pics of your beautiful shoe?


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I'm also thinking that you could fill 3 or 4 billy bookcases!!


Oh no way. I can do 2.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Have I ever told you how much I envy you?? LOL I love your collection!!! I love how you color coordinate everything! Fabulous!



Well that's a very nice thing to say lavender. Thank you.  I like your style too


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> I am drooling!!! Beautiful collection and wonderfully arranged. Do I spy an indian pink strass piggy? I am planning on having mine custom stressed by urban bling. Could I get more pics of your beautiful shoe?



It's AB and urban bling strassed it. It's on her website. Ha


----------



## Kayapo97

just one bookcase!?
i don't believe you can get all your gorgeous shoes in there


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> just one bookcase!?
> i don't believe you can get all your gorgeous shoes in there



I can't. Some are in boxes.


----------



## platesndates

Love the bookcase display!


----------



## Christchrist

platesndates said:


> Love the bookcase display!



It's great and the doors keep the dust out


----------



## platesndates

Christchrist said:


> It's great and the doors keep the dust out



I wish I had the room in my place to keep a cabinet to display my shoes  I should kick my boyfriend out so I have room in his closet.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well that's a very nice thing to say lavender. Thank you.  I like your style too



Lol thanks girl!


----------



## Christchrist

platesndates said:


> I wish I had the room in my place to keep a cabinet to display my shoes  I should kick my boyfriend out so I have room in his closet.



Amen. I'm putting another down in my craft room. Hahahah


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020



So so so beautiful!


----------



## daintyfeet

Hello CC, i am new to posting here but have been "lurking" around for a few weeks. I must say that your collection is simply out of this world to say the least! This thread is the first (of the many here) I've browsed through completely. And it was YOU that piqued my interest in pointy-toed heels. I wanted to see how I'd look in a pair of Pigalles and boy, once I wore them, I immediately fell in LOVE!  I finally understood why you bought so many of them! So I caved in and bought a Pigalle 85mm in nude patent and subsequently a No. Prive in silver glitter. Really really admire your ability to wear 120mm!! I'm still in the process of breaking in mine.   I'd probably never own as many pairs as you do so I'm content to just drool over yours (and others) lovely collections! Thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## mimi1100

Love your collection!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Your collection is just insanely beautiful.  I would love to custom order a bloody red color Corneille since its my fave shoe so far.  I just dont even know if or how that would be possible


----------



## Itsjustabag

Wow @ the shoes in the bookcase CC - I can only fill one of those shelves you have so far with Louboutin. But who know this time next year?


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Your collection is just insanely beautiful.  I would love to custom order a bloody red color Corneille since its my fave shoe so far.  I just dont even know if or how that would be possible



You just go into the boutique and ask


----------



## Christchrist

daintyfeet said:


> Hello CC, i am new to posting here but have been "lurking" around for a few weeks. I must say that your collection is simply out of this world to say the least! This thread is the first (of the many here) I've browsed through completely. And it was YOU that piqued my interest in pointy-toed heels. I wanted to see how I'd look in a pair of Pigalles and boy, once I wore them, I immediately fell in LOVE!  I finally understood why you bought so many of them! So I caved in and bought a Pigalle 85mm in nude patent and subsequently a No. Prive in silver glitter. Really really admire your ability to wear 120mm!! I'm still in the process of breaking in mine.   I'd probably never own as many pairs as you do so I'm content to just drool over yours (and others) lovely collections! Thank you so much for sharing them!


Just keep wearing them. It will all work out.  Your body will adjust 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> So so so beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020



I love the display!  I just purchased my own _Billy_ bookcase but due to the size of our wall, I could only get one...we'll see how that goes lol!


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> I love the display!  I just purchased my own _Billy_ bookcase but due to the size of our wall, I could only get one...we'll see how that goes lol!



Well I ended up getting the _Kirby_ bookshelf instead, but could only accommodate one due to the wall size...


----------



## Christchrist

Silver laminato 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Blue suede 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oro eel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Beige eel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Purple patent


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Silver laminato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330752
> 
> Blue suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330753
> 
> Oro eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330754
> 
> Beige eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330755
> 
> Purple patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330756



I love the purple patent and blue suede! Go CC you are doing it doing it and doing it well! Congrats


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Edited..


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> I love the purple patent and blue suede! Go CC you are doing it doing it and doing it well! Congrats



Hahaha thanks girl


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Silver laminato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330752
> 
> Blue suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330753
> 
> Oro eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330754
> 
> Beige eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330755
> 
> Purple patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330756



So very pretty and of course so very you!  Enjoy!

P.S. we need to post your pictures in the celeb tread!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> So very pretty and of course so very you!  Enjoy!
> 
> P.S. we need to post your pictures in the celeb tread!



Why? I'm no celeb boo


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Silver laminato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330752
> 
> Blue suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330753
> 
> Oro eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330754
> 
> Beige eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330755
> 
> Purple patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330756


 
Are these all new custom orders *CC*?
I love the blue suede.
The silver piggies look amazing on you!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Marvelous additions to an already marvelous collection!!! Congrats!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Why? I'm no celeb boo



You're one of the PF celebrities!  And your collection is I'm sure better than many celebs.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Are these all new custom orders *CC*?
> I love the blue suede.
> The silver piggies look amazing on you!!!


Yes all are custom. I went overboard but at least I have all of my colors covered. Ha



DebbiNC said:


> Marvelous additions to an already marvelous collection!!! Congrats!


Thank you 



BagBragger said:


> You're one of the PF celebrities!  And your collection is I'm sure better than many celebs.



I'm no celeb. Just a fellow addict. It's just louboutin shoes for me. Not really collecting bags ATM. I think stilly is the queen of piggys and louboutin. Trust me my collection isn't much compared to a bunch on TPF.  HOT has an amazing collection also.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow CC...some incredible additions.


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> Wow CC...some incredible additions.



Thank you


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> I'm no celeb. Just a fellow addict. It's just louboutin shoes for me. Not really collecting bags ATM. I think stilly is the queen of piggys and louboutin. Trust me my collection isn't much compared to a bunch on TPF.  HOT has an amazing collection also.



Oh I know &#128519;!  I've visited both of their threads...amazing as well, and they too have celeb status (in my mind).  So does Wanna, Mrs., etc., etc.  You ladies don't have to be famous to the world.  That's why I visit the PF routinely.  There are so many girls (and a few gents) who have amazing shoes.  And everyone has such different styles that work for them.  Not to mention...there hasn't been any negativity either.  Logging on is my escape!  It brightens my day.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Oh I know &#128519;!  I've visited both of their threads...amazing as well, and they too have celeb status (in my mind).  So does Wanna, Mrs., etc., etc.  You ladies don't have to be famous to the world.  That's why I visit the PF routinely.  There are so many girls (and a few gents) who have amazing shoes.  And everyone has such different styles that work for them.  Not to mention...there hasn't been any negativity either.  Logging on is my escape!  It brightens my day.



Oh yea how could I forget wanna and mrs and meg haha. All amazing collections.  Who am I missing? This is what happens when you log on half asleep


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Oh yea how could I forget wanna and mrs and meg haha. All amazing collections.  Who am I missing? This is what happens when you log on half asleep



Red velvet loubie and Danielle...aka the gorgeous staircase and the wall collection. Love those


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Oh yea how could I forget wanna and mrs and meg haha. All amazing collections.  Who am I missing? This is what happens when you log on half asleep



Tell me about it!  Between here and Pintrest...my eyepad sleeps with me &#128527;!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red velvet loubie and Danielle...aka the gorgeous staircase and the wall collection. Love those



Yup! And I know there are more on here!  I should have kept my mouth closed, rather my fingers still so that we don't start a check-in or take attendance, lol!


----------



## Syams

The


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> I have a billy bookcase from ikea to display them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301020



Lovely display!!


----------



## tanders002

This is my first post on here, but here is my Christian Louboutin family!


----------



## anniethecat

tanders002 said:


> This is my first post on here, but here is my Christian Louboutin family!




Nice family shot! You might want to start you own thread as not to hijack CC's collection thread so we can see you gorgeous shoes. &#128096;


----------



## Sue89

OMG I've been missing for so long and now I'm glad! I'll make sweet dreams tonight thanks to all of your new beauties all togheter!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Amazing!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## tanders002

anniethecat said:


> Nice family shot! You might want to start you own thread as not to hijack CC's collection thread so we can see you gorgeous shoes. &#128096;



Oh I'm sorry I didn't know I was posting on CC's collection, my apologies! Sorry


----------



## Onye54

rock_girl said:


> Thank you!!  I may need these in my life...


OMG....these shoes are so hot! They look so good on you! *drool* Your entire collection is TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

tanders002 said:


> This is my first post on here, but here is my Christian Louboutin family!




Lovely collection 


Sue89 said:


> OMG I've been missing for so long and now I'm glad! I'll make sweet dreams tonight thanks to all of your new beauties all togheter!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Amazing!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;




I've been missing also


Onye54 said:


> OMG....these shoes are so hot! They look so good on you! *drool* Your entire collection is TDF!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Well I got more customs.  
White nappa with silver spikes 
Dark brown kid
Navy kid 
And chocolate eel. 
No mod shots. My toe is still healing. 
Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Well I got more customs.
> White nappa with silver spikes
> Dark brown kid
> Navy kid
> And chocolate eel.
> No mod shots. My toe is still healing.
> Sorry for the bad pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366714
> View attachment 2366715
> View attachment 2366716


 
Love the new additions *CC*!!!
The classic navy is perfect!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well I got more customs.
> White nappa with silver spikes
> Dark brown kid
> Navy kid
> And chocolate eel.
> No mod shots. My toe is still healing.
> Sorry for the bad pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366714
> View attachment 2366715
> View attachment 2366716



Beautiful!


----------



## Sue89

Wow!!  They're all lovely! Thank's to your, Stilly's collection and a lot of other members of course I feel more and more ashamed not having a pair of Pigalle yet!  I'm considering the So Kate right now (the golden ones OMG ) but the 120 scares me off some way... ush:


----------



## Christchrist

Sue89 said:


> Wow!!  They're all lovely! Thank's to your, Stilly's collection and a lot of other members of course I feel more and more ashamed not having a pair of Pigalle yet!  I'm considering the So Kate right now (the golden ones OMG ) but the 120 scares me off some way... ush:




I hear Kate is more comfy than piggy 120


----------



## Sue89

I should try them on next time I'll go to Paris I guess !! Mmh .. I have the Loubi Bike 140 which have just two cm of platform ... Still haven't wear them out ghghgh


----------



## tanders002

anniethecat said:


> Nice family shot! You might want to start you own thread as not to hijack CC's collection thread so we can see you gorgeous shoes. &#128096;



Is there a way that I can delete the post from this thread? Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

tanders002 said:


> Is there a way that I can delete the post from this thread? Thanks




Don't worry about it


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> Silver laminato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330752
> 
> Blue suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330753
> 
> Oro eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330754
> 
> Beige eel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330755
> 
> Purple patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330756



Oh honey!! These are fab u lous!! Love every one! WORK!


----------



## Yinkus

Christchrist said:


> Pigaresille 120
> 
> View attachment 2062495


Hi there, these shoes are beautiful! I'm normally a size 39, and. I was wondering what size I could get these in? Do they run smaller or bigger or TTS? Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

Yinkus said:


> Hi there, these shoes are beautiful! I'm normally a size 39, and. I was wondering what size I could get these in? Do they run smaller or bigger or TTS? Thank you!




They run your US tts. Im a 39 in Bianca ad 38.5 in this


----------



## theonlylady007

beautiful collection, i think we have the same style taste b/c we have a feew similar pairs and then you have others that I wish I had.


----------



## Christchrist

theonlylady007 said:


> beautiful collection, i think we have the same style taste b/c we have a feew similar pairs and then you have others that I wish I had.




Well thank you. You should do a thread


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> Newest addition
> 
> Moroccan Red python Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1912633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912637


Everything!!!!


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> Dos neud
> Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225797
> View attachment 2225798
> 
> Sorry for the hamper. I was doing laundry. Can't handle having dirty clothes in my hamper




The dos neud. I can't breathe.


----------



## Christchrist

Tivo said:


> The dos neud. I can't breathe.




I love the pink also. Wish it was in leather and not satin


----------



## zaraha

CC u have beautiful legs and amazing piggies  love each and everyone one of your pairs.  They all look so lovely on you!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

tanders002 said:


> This is my first post on here, but here is my Christian Louboutin family!


 
Very nice collection and great stairs for displaying them on - I bet that took some time to do!


----------



## Christchrist

I know I keep forgetting to add some. I don't know if I put these in here yet. More to come .


----------



## samina

CC love the new additions where are the kohl swede ones from?


----------



## samina

I meant suede


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> I meant suede




Miami.  I'm not sure if they have any left.  I was thinking about strassing them ha. I have a royal blue suede so don't really need both


----------



## samina

Thanks!


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> I know I keep forgetting to add some. I don't know if I put these in here yet. More to come .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495220
> View attachment 2495222
> View attachment 2495226


CC, you have impeccable taste. All your shoes look incredible on you!


----------



## Christchrist

galadrielle said:


> CC, you have impeccable taste. All your shoes look incredible on you!




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Thanks!




No problem


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

everything you own is amazing! Thanks for sharing your collection - so inspirational


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> everything you own is amazing! Thanks for sharing your collection - so inspirational




Well thank you. I try to stay classic. I have weeded out some and replaced.  I hope to do a new collection pic after I have a bigger cabinet. My current one only holds 45 pair


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> Well thank you. I try to stay classic. I have weeded out some and replaced.  I hope to do a new collection pic after I have a bigger cabinet. My current one *only* holds 45 pair



*only* 45 amazing pairs...


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *only* 45 amazing pairs...




Hahaha I think it's mostly pigalle 120. I am down to 1 LP. Had to keep my crea python.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> I know I keep forgetting to add some. I don't know if I put these in here yet. More to come .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495220
> View attachment 2495222
> View attachment 2495226



So refreshing to see all the old Piggies together.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> So refreshing to see all the old Piggies together.




I know! I stare in my closet and get sad that all of my girls won't have more sister after my white patent piggy 120 arrives . So sad.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> I know! I stare in my closet and get sad that all of my girls won't have more sister after my white patent piggy 120 arrives . So sad.



The older Piggies 120 came in white patent!?:doggie::doggie::doggie:


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> The older Piggies 120 came in white patent!?:doggie::doggie::doggie:




No it's my last custom order. They don't even make the old piggy in custom anymore


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> No it's my last custom order. They don't even make the old piggy in custom anymore



 I knew it was too good to be true!!

Can't wait to see them when they arrive, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see them when they arrive, CC!




This is them. The toe box is a little higher than I was hoping for SO but I'm not gonna complain. Ha. Can't wait till they arrive.  I scratched my white kid pigalle!!! Ugh


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I know I keep forgetting to add some. I don't know if I put these in here yet. More to come .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495220
> View attachment 2495222
> View attachment 2495226



Yum!! I've always loved your collection!


----------



## Elsie87

A-ma-zing collection! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum!! I've always loved your collection!




Thank you lav


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> A-ma-zing collection! Thank you so much for sharing




Thank you and you're very welcome


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> This is them. The toe box is a little higher than I was hoping for SO but I'm not gonna complain. Ha. Can't wait till they arrive.  I scratched my white kid pigalle!!! Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496116



Just gorgeous!! Gah, I hate hunting on ebay, but that looks to be my last resort.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Just gorgeous!! Gah, I hate hunting on ebay, but that looks to be my last resort.




Well you can make a custom new cut pigalle.  I know yuck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Well you can make a custom new cut pigalle.  I know yuck!


----------



## samina

Wish I can find more old style 100 pigalles 
Love your 120 Pigalle collection


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Wish I can find more old style 100 pigalles
> Love your 120 Pigalle collection




It's so sad. I swear msr made a big mistake


----------



## chilecorona

Love them all!


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> It's so sad. I swear msr made a big mistake



Do u think he might change his mind if we protest enough


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> Do u think he might change his mind if we protest enough


Maybe we should all send a letter in which might help.  Wonder where to though.


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Maybe we should all send a letter in which might help.  Wonder where to though.


Haha we could get a change.org petition going, alongside all the political and human rights ones  Otherwise, just bombard customer service.


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Do u think he might change his mind if we protest enough




I'm told that that may help but I don't know


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> This is them. The toe box is a little higher than I was hoping for SO but I'm not gonna complain. Ha. Can't wait till they arrive.  I scratched my white kid pigalle!!! Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496116




These are gorgy *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are gorgy *CC*!!!




Thank you


----------



## AEGIS

samina said:


> Wish I can find more old style 100 pigalles
> Love your 120 Pigalle collection



The 100mm was changed too?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> The 100mm was changed too?


I have seen all of them at boutiques 120/100 and Pigalle Platos.  My SA and I did a comparison with the old style since I had my Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato on hand to be vibramed.  Yes they all changed.
The worst ofcourse is the 120, but the cut for 100 and PPs are not as deep anymore either.  100 and PPs are not that noticeable, but still a couple millimeters thicker.

I was surprised to see even the Simple Pump 100 and Miss Gena 85 had changed too when I visited the boutique the other day.  The sides are probably 1cm thicker and since they are round toes, they look like eggplants.  Not shoes!!!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have seen all of them at boutiques 120/100 and Pigalle Platos.  My SA and I did a comparison with the old style since I had my Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato on hand to be vibramed.  Yes they all changed.
> The worst ofcourse is the 120, but the cut for 100 and PPs are not as deep anymore either.  100 and PPs are not that noticeable, but still a couple millimeters thicker.
> 
> I was surprised to see even the Simple Pump 100 and Miss Gena 85 had changed too when I visited the boutique the other day.  The sides are probably 1cm thicker and since they are round toes, they look like eggplants.  Not shoes!!!





wow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tinachkaa

Christchrist said:


> My new flo in baby pink. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978539





Show-stopping match! Love love love love love!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Incredible collection btw


----------



## samina

CC - I went to Motcombe st after work and they only had nude patent pigalles in the 100.. So I figured I'd ask if there was any chance of doing a special order on Pigalle 100 - which I did! Yay it's blue suede 100 

The nude ones instore were the low cut ones but the new 100 in Python Pecsh was a higher cut.. The SA was adamant that it wasn't n I did a comparison in front of her n she said oh the python is a bigger size n it's not a good comparison. I call BS on that they have changed all of them.. 

It's soo hard to get any pigalles over here in my size let alone any colours. I went for it n ordered suede one of a kind on this side of the pond wohoooooooo


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> CC - I went to Motcombe st after work and they only had nude patent pigalles in the 100.. So I figured I'd ask if there was any chance of doing a special order on Pigalle 100 - which I did! Yay it's blue suede 100
> 
> The nude ones instore were the low cut ones but the new 100 in Python Pecsh was a higher cut.. The SA was adamant that it wasn't n I did a comparison in front of her n she said oh the python is a bigger size n it's not a good comparison. I call BS on that they have changed all of them..
> 
> It's soo hard to get any pigalles over here in my size let alone any colours. I went for it n ordered suede one of a kind on this side of the pond wohoooooooo




 Have that blue suede in a 120. Twins .


----------



## Christchrist

Sorry I wasn't able to answer questions. I've been a little out of it. Thank you Helen for answering


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Have that blue suede in a 120. Twins .



Yay CC !!! Just went back to see your blue suede customs omg soo pretty can't wait till mine arrive - I think I may try an eel custom next purple or beige or grey Pigalle 100


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Yay CC !!! Just went back to see your blue suede customs omg soo pretty can't wait till mine arrive - I think I may try an eel custom next purple or beige or grey Pigalle 100




I was told they no longer offer eel. I hope you have better luck


----------



## Ralli

CC, I just read through all 77 pages of this thread. 

What an amazing collection you've got! I've been a Sergio Rossi girl, but now I'm definitely a Louboutin convert!


----------



## Christchrist

Ralli said:


> CC, I just read through all 77 pages of this thread.
> 
> What an amazing collection you've got! I've been a Sergio Rossi girl, but now I'm definitely a Louboutin convert!




No shoe is like louboutin I assure you


----------



## sarakayy

Wow... amazing collection , I'm in awe.


----------



## Christchrist

sarakayy said:


> Wow... amazing collection , I'm in awe.




Thank you


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> I was told they no longer offer eel. I hope you have better luck



Oh noo really? I'll ask nxt time I visit the boutique just whn I was thinkn about my nxt SO


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Oh noo really? I'll ask nxt time I visit the boutique just whn I was thinkn about my nxt SO




I ordered almost every eel color luckily. Kicking myself for not ordering them all


----------



## Christchrist

My 24k Swarovski piggy 120 and Chanel. Before and after


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.  Warming up to the So Kate. Still a classic pigalle girl though


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> My 24k Swarovski piggy 120 and Chanel. Before and after
> View attachment 2511538
> View attachment 2511539



Gorgeous gold!
CC I hope you have 2 pairs of the Flame Pigalles, that color is TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous gold!
> CC I hope you have 2 pairs of the Flame Pigalles, that color is TDF!




But of course my dear. My second pair is safe in my closet


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.  Warming up to the So Kate. Still a classic pigalle girl though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2512190
> View attachment 2512192



Wow CC adore your collection! Fab upgrades on your before n after shots


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Wow CC adore your collection! Fab upgrades on your before n after shots




Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532



All those Pigalles!! Can't get enough!!  Great new strass pieces!! Saw the Chanel on Urbanbling's IG. Looks fab!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532



Great rainbow and you need a second bookcase


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> All those Pigalles!! Can't get enough!!  Great new strass pieces!! Saw the Chanel on Urbanbling's IG. Looks fab!!




Oh yes!! I can't wait to see they bag with the matching pigalle


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Great rainbow and you need a second bookcase




If I had room I would do it. Gotta wait till I build


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love your collection! How many pairs of pigalles do you have?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532


OMG!!!  I want to live in your closet!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your collection! How many pairs of pigalles do you have?




I stopped counting ha. I'm sad there are some boxed up


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OMG!!!  I want to live in your closet!!!!!!




I want to live in yours!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I want to live in yours!


Bahahaha!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I stopped counting ha. I'm sad there are some boxed up



LOL big collection! Would love to see them.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOL big collection! Would love to see them.




Most are in the display. Well my favorites. Then the rest are in boxes. Sad sad boxes. Ha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> My 24k Swarovski piggy 120 and Chanel. Before and after
> View attachment 2511538
> View attachment 2511539



omg that looks amazing! I haven't seen strassed bags before but that must have taken a very very very long time to apply all the crystals!!! Gorgeous and again must sing praise to your fabulous collection!!!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg that looks amazing! I haven't seen strassed bags before but that must have taken a very very very long time to apply all the crystals!!! Gorgeous and again must sing praise to your fabulous collection!!!




And you CEC. she did amazing. Dirtyaddiction did it


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Gorgeous! Such a sexy shoe!
> 
> Did you size down half or full size for yours?




38. Little tight.  I'm usually a 38.5 in piggy 120. How did I miss this ? I'm so sorry


----------



## Christchrist

I think I forgot to add my purple eel and aquamarine customs


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> 38. Little tight.  I'm usually a 38.5 in piggy 120. How did I miss this ? I'm so sorry



Haha no worries CC! This was back when I did not have any CL's yet and was a total newbie!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Haha no worries CC! This was back when I did not have any CL's yet and was a total newbie!




That sure does change quick huh


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ferragamo flats in patent


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532


Wowwwwww. Absolutely beautiful. Love the color gradation scheme you have with the display!


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2515983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo flats in patent




Pretty


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Wowwwwww. Absolutely beautiful. Love the color gradation scheme you have with the display!




Thank you. I'm a go by color girl


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532



Beautiful!!!! What an amazing collection!! Time for another shelf??


----------



## Christchrist

[QUOT E=evanescent;26276959]Beautiful!!!! What an amazing collection!! Time for another shelf?? [/QUOTE]

 I don't have room for another one


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I think I forgot to add my purple eel and aquamarine customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515368
> View attachment 2515369




I love those aquamarines on you!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love those aquamarines on you!!!
> Gorgeous!!!




Thank you stilly


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pretty



Girl, I'm testing out the mobile app on my phone and I had no idea I posted my pic on yours. Sorry!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Girl, I'm testing out the mobile app on my phone and I had no idea I posted my pic on yours. Sorry!




  Lol I don't mind


----------



## Christchrist

Aqua watersnake so Kate and custom white patent pigalle 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Aqua watersnake so Kate and custom white patent pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520937
> View attachment 2520938


YUM YUM YUM !!!  CC, you are the True Queen of Pigalle 120s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Aqua watersnake so Kate and custom white patent pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520937
> View attachment 2520938


Aquamarine SKs are looking gorgy on you too!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YUM YUM YUM !!!  CC, you are the True Queen of Pigalle 120s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 I Wish. I need more more more


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I Wish. I need more more more


My sentiments EXACTLY !!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedyogurt

Christchrist said:


> My 24k Swarovski piggy 120 and Chanel. Before and after
> View attachment 2511538
> View attachment 2511539



Omg, these are amazing!

Are you able to elaborate more on the strassing? Did you paint your Chanel Gold?


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> Aqua watersnake so Kate and custom white patent pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520937
> View attachment 2520938


These are gorgeous, CC ! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Christchrist

nakedyogurt said:


> Omg, these are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to elaborate more on the strassing? Did you paint your Chanel Gold?




I had urbanbling.com do it. She's amazing


----------



## Christchrist

galadrielle said:


> These are gorgeous, CC ! Enjoy them in good health!




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate satin bouquet. My poor feet look terrible. This pregnancy is bush


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet. My poor feet look terrible. This pregnancy is bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522276




For someone who wasn't overly excited about So Kates...they sure do look beautiful on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

gigilovesshoes said:


> For someone who wasn't overly excited about So Kates...they sure do look beautiful on you!!




Hey thanks. It's amAzing how things can change when your favorite style (classic piggy 120) is changed. I'm warming up to them


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Christchrist said:


> Hey thanks. It's amAzing how things can change when your favorite style (classic piggy 120) is changed. I'm warming up to them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet. My poor feet look terrible. This pregnancy is bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522276


YAY!!!  Shoe Twins!!!  They look fabulous on you


----------



## samina

Wow just love the custom colours


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet. My poor feet look terrible. This pregnancy is bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522276



Say wha!? Get outta town, those look bomb on you


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Say wha!? Get outta town, those look bomb on you




Lol. Thank you


----------



## SashaNicole

After viewing this thread from beginning to end; I feel as though I've been transported to some kind fantasy world where only Louboutins live. Amazing collection!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532



oooooo very nice!!!

Do you only do pigalle 120?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> oooooo very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only do pigalle 120?




And So Kate. I have some pigalle 100 and come other styles sprinkled in my collection but I would say I'm 50% piggy 120 in my collection.


----------



## Christchrist

SashaNicole said:


> After viewing this thread from beginning to end; I feel as though I've been transported to some kind fantasy world where only Louboutins live. Amazing collection!




lol. I like to look in my closet and feel peace ha


----------



## SashaNicole

LOL me too, but lately I just feel chaos.


----------



## Christchrist

[QU OTE=SashaNicole;26309121]LOL me too, but lately I just feel chaos.[/QUOTE]

Organization always brings peace


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet. My poor feet look terrible. This pregnancy is bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522276




I think your feet look great in these *CC*!
The colors are so pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I think your feet look great in these *CC*!
> The colors are so pretty.




Thanks. They are a bit swollen for me. This satin bouquet is so pretty. My sister had to get a pair


----------



## samina

Love the satin bouquet colours! Looks amazing on u!! How are doing CC?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Love the satin bouquet colours! Looks amazing on u!! How are doing CC?




I'm hanging in there. Gotta make it 10 more weeks


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> I'm hanging in there. Gotta make it 10 more weeks




Yay not long to go - take it easy CC rest up n admire your heels. How's the lil one taking it is he excited?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Yay not long to go - take it easy CC rest up n admire your heels. How's the lil one taking it is he excited?




I don't think he understands. He does kiss my yummy and say "hi baby Asher". It's cute


----------



## samina

Aww that's soo sweet he's so precious !


----------



## solouloulou

I am speechless and have not seen CL shoes in such gorgeousness ....
Really want those exotic skin in blue and purple. 

And those nude and black staples.... So sexy

I will have to go back and read these 82 pages again to look at each shoe again. lol


----------



## Christchrist

solouloulou said:


> I am speechless and have not seen CL shoes in such gorgeousness ....
> Really want those exotic skin in blue and purple.
> 
> And those nude and black staples.... So sexy
> 
> I will have to go back and read these 82 pages again to look at each shoe again. lol




Ha. Some have come and gone but they all have my heart


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Those satin ones are TDF!!!


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> Those satin ones are TDF!!!




Ummmm all the ones you have strassed for my are TDF


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate Ayers. Love them!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> View attachment 2538572


CONGRATS!!!  Now you are hooked on So Kates YAY!!!  Shoe twins


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> CONGRATS!!!  Now you are hooked on So Kates YAY!!!  Shoe twins




I wouldn't say hooked lol
 I'm in though


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I wouldn't say hooked lol
> I'm in though


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> View attachment 2538572




Love these on you *CC*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love these on you *CC*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!




Thank you


----------



## firehawk895

Mother of God! Could you post pictures of you wearing these amazing and expensive collection!


----------



## rachellemel

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> View attachment 2538572




Breathtaking!  You have amazing taste! Such an inspiration!


----------



## Christchrist

rachellemel said:


> Breathtaking!  You have amazing taste! Such an inspiration!




Thank you


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hello ChristChrist! I finally made it over to check out some of your gorgeous CL's. LOVE your collection!
Beautiful, gorgeous, inspirational!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> View attachment 2538572



oh snap!


----------



## HotRedBag

LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Amazing collection!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Had to move some to boxes. Can't fit them all in here
> View attachment 2512532




Fabulous shot and collection. Oh the rainbow of colors, marvelous dawling!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Fabulous shot and collection. Oh the rainbow of colors, marvelous dawling!




Well
Thank you


----------



## Rajneesh




----------



## hopes420

OMG you have really awesome collection!! especially love the Vampanodo 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mznaterz

Your collection is amazing


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you very much


----------



## mrsjcfk

I'm late but &#128561;&#128540;&#128541;&#128525;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;
That is all



Christchrist said:


> My 24k Swarovski piggy 120 and Chanel. Before and after
> View attachment 2511538
> View attachment 2511539







ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> I'm late but &#128561;&#128540;&#128541;&#128525;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;
> That is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Hahahaha thank you


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> I wouldn't say hooked lol
> I'm in though


Christchrist - First of all your collection and pics are all so amazing - and inspiring me to wear my CL's more and more. I see that you like Pigalle 120s more than the So kates. Is it because of the toebox ? What is it about the Pigalle toebox do you like so much ?


----------



## gquinn

ChristChrist - Love your collection! Thank you so much for sharing. I'm inspired by yourself and Stilly and am hoping to collect all the old Pigalle cuts & their cousins


----------



## LoveofShoe

What a fantastic collection!  So jealous!


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> Christchrist - First of all your collection and pics are all so amazing - and inspiring me to wear my CL's more and more. I see that you like Pigalle 120s more than the So kates. Is it because of the toebox ? What is it about the Pigalle toebox do you like so much ?




I like the shorter toebox on the old pigalle. It hugs my foot perfectly.  I love and miss it madly. I swear the old cut was made for my feet


----------



## Christchrist

I have shoes I haven't added. Terrible I know. I'll work on it after baby is born


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> I have shoes I haven't added. Terrible I know. I'll work on it after baby is born



Yes please, more pix!!!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes please, more pix!!!




As soon as my feet are normal I'm on it lol


----------



## Christchrist

Mango watersnake piggy 120 and Vernis so Kate. Can't put the Kate on. She hates me while preggo.  The 38 piggy fits nice though 
	

		
			
		

		
	







CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

Custom red patent So Kate. I ordered before I knew there would be a great red coming out. Hahah oops 
	

		
			
		

		
	





CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lovely new additions, the vernis mouchete looks amazing


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Custom red patent So Kate. I ordered before I knew there would be a great red coming out. Hahah oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613769
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Ooooooh I almost fainted when I saw those custom red So Kates. I can't even describe how sexy those look. I am soooo looking forward to some modeling pics in those totally GORGEOUS heels ... whatever made you pick such a de-li-cious color ?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Mango watersnake piggy 120 and Vernis so Kate. Can't put the Kate on. She hates me while preggo.  The 38 piggy fits nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613745
> View attachment 2613747
> View attachment 2613748
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Love the new CL's *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

I don't have patent red lol 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

[Q UOTE=CEC.LV4eva;26746420]Lovely new additions, the vernis mouchete looks amazing [/QUOTE]

 It's a tasty print I must say



CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the new CL's *CC*!!!




Thank you 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> I have shoes I haven't added. Terrible I know. I'll work on it after baby is born




Good luck with baby.


Some lovely new additions 


Hope your shoes still fit afterwards - I went up half a size after having mine


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> Good luck with baby.
> 
> 
> Some lovely new additions
> 
> 
> Hope your shoes still fit afterwards - I went up half a size after having mine




Oh my gosh I hope not. I was ok with my last baby 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
	

		
			
		

		
	





CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## rachellemel

Christchrist said:


> Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618048
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Oh wow!  That is just too beautiful for words!  Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Christchrist

rachellemel said:


> Oh wow!  That is just too beautiful for words!  Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;




Bahaha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618048
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



Yum violet so kates.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum violet so kates.




My favorite Kate by far 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## PetitColibri

Christchrist said:


> Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618048
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



are these from FW2014 ? they look amazing ! congrats !


----------



## Christchrist

PetitColibri said:


> are these from FW2014 ? they look amazing ! congrats !




Yes they are 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## JessieG

Hey CC...I've missed you. I've been on a total ban so had to drop out cold turkey... Dropped back for a sneaky little peak...good to see your still keeping the loubi dream alive xx


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618048


 
These are AMAZING!! 

Is this skin coming in any other style?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Veau Velours
> 
> View attachment 1890169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890168


These heels really do look fabulous. I'm wondering though, do you ever have any problem with all those little spikes ? Do they catch on things ? Do they scratch your skin if you don't sit, stand, walk VERY carefully ?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Hey CC...I've missed you. I've been on a total ban so had to drop out cold turkey... Dropped back for a sneaky little peak...good to see your still keeping the loubi dream alive xx




I've been much better with my choices haha. How have you been?


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> These are AMAZING!!
> 
> Is this skin coming in any other style?




It really is amazing. It will also come in papaye.  The light orange 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> These heels really do look fabulous. I'm wondering though, do you ever have any problem with all those little spikes ? Do they catch on things ? Do they scratch your skin if you don't sit, stand, walk VERY carefully ?




I'm sure all of that can happen. I'm pretty careful when I wear them 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Violet watersnake So Kate. Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618048
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version






These are amazing *CC*!!!
Love the color!!!
Can't wait to see you wear them!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are amazing *CC*!!!
> Love the color!!!
> Can't wait to see you wear them!




Yeah me too. 4 more weeks 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## cts900

delicious


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> delicious




Thank you.  How are you?


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Thank you.  How are you?
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



too busy and very tired, but it is all worth it.  i hope you are well!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> It really is amazing. It will also come in papaye.  The light orange



Ohhhh have you seen the papaye yet? Sounds deeelish! 
Is this skin coming in other shoe styles? I can't do 120s at work. 

Also, you're a Seattle girl, is it just the Barney's and nordstroms that sells CL?


----------



## shoes4ever

CC those violet exotic So Kate's are gorgeous. You have an amazing collection and these IMHO are your sharpest. Can't wait to see you wear them post your new baby's arrival - all the best.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Veau Velours
> 
> View attachment 1890169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890168


Love all the Spikes on your CL fab collection.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Ohhhh have you seen the papaye yet? Sounds deeelish!
> 
> Is this skin coming in other shoe styles? I can't do 120s at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you're a Seattle girl, is it just the Barney's and nordstroms that sells CL?




I get everything from the Cl boutique New York with a a little from eBay and some stores 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Love the new CL's *CC*!!!


Gorgeous pair of CL pumps


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> CONGRATS!!!  Now you are hooked on So Kates YAY!!!  Shoe twins


These are Fabulous, love them, I know you will look great in those shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I get everything from the Cl boutique New York with a a little from eBay and some stores
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


CC you have an AMAZING collection of shoes, love them all.


----------



## Christchrist

Well thank you. Can't wait to find my UHGs to complete it


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## amandababy

beaitiful


----------



## icharmae

Congratulations they are beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! They're even more beautiful in person. I've been limiting myself to shoes and took a lot for me to pass these. Enjoy them and please post pics when you wear them!!


----------



## Christchrist

icharmae said:


> Congratulations they are beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! They're even more beautiful in person. I've been limiting myself to shoes and took a lot for me to pass these. Enjoy them and please post pics when you wear them!!




Thank you. I will try 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Kentucky

Christchrist said:


> Custom red patent So Kate. I ordered before I knew there would be a great red coming out. Hahah oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613769
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Love, Love, Love those heels....very nice


----------



## taram2014

Wow.  I just spent the last 20 mins or so reading through every page of your amazing collection.

You have impeccable taste; and i admire you ability to rock the Pigalle / So Kate 120.  Amazing doesn't even begin to describe your collection.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you. 

Pigalle follies in pinky. Got it in my new pigalle 120 size 39.5. 


It's on the left.  Middle is rosé matador piggy 120 and right is grenadine piggy 120. The pinky looks shorter because it's my friends and her feet are smaller than mine. I was going into labor when I took the pic so didn't have the energy to retake it with my shoe

Also I finally delivered!!! I have to share because he is to precious.


----------



## atrain

Oh my goodness, he is precious!! Congrats, mama!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Pigalle follies in pinky. Got it in my new pigalle 120 size 39.5.
> View attachment 2670089
> 
> It's on the left.  Middle is rosé matador piggy 120 and right is grenadine piggy 120. The pinky looks shorter because it's my friends and her feet are smaller than mine. I was going into labor when I took the pic so didn't have the energy to retake it with my shoe
> 
> Also I finally delivered!!! I have to share because he is to precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670092


Congrats my friend on a safe and healthy Baby Boy. I hope you are feeling a little better as the day pass and get lots of sleep. He is a handsome young man. Beautiful Pigalle Follies Shoes in the Pinky.


----------



## samina

Congrats CC!! He's sooo handsome!
Have you decided on names yet?
How are you feeling.. hope you are able to rest in between feeds


----------



## mrsjcfk

&#127881;&#128118;&#127881; congrats!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Kenyanqn

Congratulations!!! Hope you get some rest!


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Pigalle follies in pinky. Got it in my new pigalle 120 size 39.5.
> View attachment 2670089
> 
> It's on the left.  Middle is rosé matador piggy 120 and right is grenadine piggy 120. The pinky looks shorter because it's my friends and her feet are smaller than mine. I was going into labor when I took the pic so didn't have the energy to retake it with my shoe
> 
> Also I finally delivered!!! I have to share because he is to precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670092


Congratulations!  He's so handsome.  And nice shoes too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Such a beautiful baby!!!  Congratulations CC!!!  Big Hug and kisses


----------



## west of the sun

congratulations!!!


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Congrats CC!! He's sooo handsome!
> Have you decided on names yet?
> How are you feeling.. hope you are able to rest in between feeds




Thank you ladies. His name is Asher


----------



## DebbiNC

Well, Asher is just as cute as can be! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Itsjustabag

OMG congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## LolasCloset

Congratulations, CC! He's a cutie! I hope you are able to get rest!


----------



## p1nkyy

Christchrist said:


> Family photo. There are 3 not here yet and 2 were sent to my friend for a project   So I guess the total is 38.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991031


wooww...soo many lovely pairs and collection. How long have you been collecting if you don't mind me asking?

P1nkyy


----------



## wobertow

Christchrist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Pigalle follies in pinky. Got it in my new pigalle 120 size 39.5.
> View attachment 2670089
> 
> It's on the left.  Middle is rosé matador piggy 120 and right is grenadine piggy 120. The pinky looks shorter because it's my friends and her feet are smaller than mine. I was going into labor when I took the pic so didn't have the energy to retake it with my shoe
> 
> Also I finally delivered!!! I have to share because he is to precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670092




He's gorgeous!!! Congratulations CC!!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tinachkaa

Congrats CC! He's so beautiful, I wanna squeeze those cheeks!!! &#128525;


----------



## MegsVC

Congrats CC!

My sisters baby boy has the same onsie, so cute! and look at all that hair! Asher is gorgeous, congrats again and hope you're doing well. 

(Also I really love that even as you're going into labor, you're taking pictures of shoes... true dedication to us! Haha)


----------



## Nadin22

Congratulations CC!!!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Congrats CC!
> 
> My sisters baby boy has the same onsie, so cute! and look at all that hair! Asher is gorgeous, congrats again and hope you're doing well.
> 
> (Also I really love that even as you're going into labor, you're taking pictures of shoes... true dedication to us! Haha)




Bahahaha I know! I have issues


----------



## Christchrist

p1nkyy said:


> wooww...soo many lovely pairs and collection. How long have you been collecting if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> P1nkyy




A long time


----------



## Christchrist

My newest addition is the lichen So Kate. It's absolutely stunning. It's at 2 o'clock on my wheel of golds, and bronzes


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> My newest addition is the lichen So Kate. It's absolutely stunning. It's at 2 o'clock on my wheel of golds, and bronzes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677069


Lol, hope you are getting lots of rest and baby Asher is being a great baby. Beautiful photos of your collection and congrats to your new lichen SK's. It is indeed a stunning color and very versatile in your collection.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lol, hope you are getting lots of rest and baby Asher is being a great baby. Beautiful photos of your collection and congrats to your new lichen SK's. It is indeed a stunning color and very versatile in your collection.




I'm trying. I don't nap so it's nice to get 6-7 hours at night broken up


----------



## shoes4ever

Awwwww Asher is adorable... Congrats CC. Love the new So Kate's too.


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing new addition's CC & a cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 too !!


----------



## Christchrist

Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye. 
Mandolina bootie


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> My newest addition is the lichen So Kate. It's absolutely stunning. It's at 2 o'clock on my wheel of golds, and bronzes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677069



This picture is stunning!


----------



## M00

The bootie is gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> This picture is stunning!




Thank you. I forgot one but oh well.  How have you been?


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I forgot one but oh well.  How have you been?



I have been okay--lots of drama but all under control now.  I hope you are well!  Certainly looks like you are .


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691966
> View attachment 2691967
> View attachment 2691968


Great new additions CC. I had passed on the Papaye last month and now regret doing so after seeing your pics (tho the ones I had seen were a FiFi). As for the Mandolina - what's the fit like - pigalle /So Kate?


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> Great new additions CC. I had passed on the Papaye last month and now regret doing so after seeing your pics (tho the ones I had seen were a FiFi). As for the Mandolina - what's the fit like - pigalle /So Kate?




The mandolina is 1 full size up from my so Kate!! Crazy. I'm a 39 in so kate and 40 in this bootie.


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> I have been okay--lots of drama but all under control now.  I hope you are well!  Certainly looks like you are .




I'm ok. Still pretty swollen but it will go away some day ha. I hope your drama goes away hun


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691966
> View attachment 2691967
> View attachment 2691968


CC He is sooooo Handsome. Stunning Papaya SK TDF!!  Beautiful Mandolia Bootie. Hope you feel better attending to Asher.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691966
> View attachment 2691967
> View attachment 2691968





Love the Watersnake SK's *CC*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Urban Bling strikes again. I love this set!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



This was a yellow jersey like Chanel and a rosé Paris flo.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the Watersnake SK's *CC*!!!
> So pretty!!!




Thank you stilly. It's amazing


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> CC He is sooooo Handsome. Stunning Papaya SK TDF!!  Beautiful Mandolia Bootie. Hope you feel better attending to Asher.




I'm a fat zombie but at least my shoes are pretty. Ha


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I'm a fat zombie but at least my shoes are pretty. Ha


No CC, You are Beautiful and Gorgeous MY FRIEND &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Urban Bling strikes again. I love this set!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703791
> 
> This was a yellow jersey like Chanel and a rosé Paris flo.


Stunning Bling Combination TDF!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Urban Bling strikes again. I love this set!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703791
> 
> This was a yellow jersey like Chanel and a rosé Paris flo.



WO what an amazing job!!! It sparkles beautifully!


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> No CC, You are Beautiful and Gorgeous MY FRIEND &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WO what an amazing job!!! It sparkles beautifully!




I love it. Thank you.


----------



## tinachkaa

Christchrist said:


> Urban Bling strikes again. I love this set!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703791
> 
> This was a yellow jersey like Chanel and a rosé Paris flo.




&#128525; Wow this is absolutely stunning!!! My jaw literally dropped when I saw this pic lol


----------



## Christchrist

tinachkaa said:


> &#128525; Wow this is absolutely stunning!!! My jaw literally dropped when I saw this pic lol




Thank you tinachkaa


----------



## jalbs

Christchrist said:


> Urban Bling strikes again. I love this set!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703791
> 
> This was a yellow jersey like Chanel and a rosé Paris flo.




Omg that looks amazing! Wow! Very happy for u!! Do u mind giving us details?? Like how long that takes, do they fall off, how u pick the color that's underneath, cost... Etc. I want!!


----------



## Christchrist

jalbs said:


> Omg that looks amazing! Wow! Very happy for u!! Do u mind giving us details?? Like how long that takes, do they fall off, how u pick the color that's underneath, cost... Etc. I want!!




check urbanbling .com. She will give you all of the details. It all varies


----------



## Christchrist

I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.  
Martha 100


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699


They look gorgeous on you!  Perfect pair for the summer!


----------



## deej87

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699




I have these in black!! 
It was the only sale shoe I got


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699


Gorgeous shoes!  They look great on you.


----------



## Christchrist

deej87 said:


> I have these in black!!
> It was the only sale shoe I got




It's a good one as Sale. I wouldn't have payed retail


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They look gorgeous on you!  Perfect pair for the summer!




Thanks love


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous shoes!  They look great on you.




Thank you purse


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699


Perfection in white, so beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfection in white, so beautiful




Thanks.  It's nice to fit in some shoes again


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699


Loving them on u CC. U make shoes that I passed on earlier look so droolicious - grrrrrrr


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> Loving them on u CC. U make shoes that I passed on earlier look so droolicious - grrrrrrr




Shoes4ever I passed on shoes that I'm still looking for. Be careful what you pass on


----------



## Christchrist

FINALLY UHGx2
Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
Love me 120 black patent 38
Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> FINALLY UHGx2
> Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
> Love me 120 black patent 38
> Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715993
> View attachment 2715994
> View attachment 2715995
> View attachment 2715996




Both pairs look amazing on you *CC*.
I always wanted a pair of Nodos. The price always scared me away though...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Both pairs look amazing on you *CC*.
> I always wanted a pair of Nodos. The price always scared me away though...




What were they retail? I don't remember


----------



## Christchrist

love!


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> FINALLY UHGx2
> Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
> Love me 120 black patent 38
> Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715993
> View attachment 2715994
> View attachment 2715995
> View attachment 2715996


Both great finds. I really love those Metal Nodos. They look great on you.


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Both great finds. I really love those Metal Nodos. They look great on you.




Thank you


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> What were they retail? I don't remember




They will like to $1,495 I thought. Are they python or an exotic skin? Its hard to tell with the Gold color.


----------



## BirkinLover77

christchrist said:


> View attachment 2716020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love!


tdf!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> FINALLY UHGx2
> Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
> Love me 120 black patent 38
> Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715993
> View attachment 2715994
> View attachment 2715995
> View attachment 2715996


They look fabulous on you CC


----------



## Nolia

Gorgeous Nodos and Love Mes!!


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> I got a sale shoe finally. It's adorable.
> Martha 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707696
> View attachment 2707697
> View attachment 2707699




They are so cute &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; love them!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2716020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love!


CC they are so gorgeous. Great find. Shoe luck truly on your side


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot 
	

		
			
		

		
	





At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them


Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!  It'll be so great when that swelling goes away, as you'll have so many new and terrific shoes to wear.  I should have followed that strategy after my kiddies were born :lolots:


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them




Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; they didnt seem so good on the website but they look so gorgeous on feet! I'm tempted after seeing so many mod pics!! hope they have 120 in Jakarta so I can try them on(fingers crossed)


----------



## Christchrist

hopes420 said:


> Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; they didnt seem so good on the website but they look so gorgeous on feet! I'm tempted after seeing so many mod pics!! hope they have 120 in Jakarta so I can try them on(fingers crossed)




My gf lives in Jakarta. Small world. Definitely get them


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!  It'll be so great when that swelling goes away, as you'll have so many new and terrific shoes to wear.  I should have followed that strategy after my kiddies were born :lolots:




Well I can't stay fat forever lol


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. *I had to cram into them*



How are Pigalle Follies in terms of sizing, relative to Pigalle 120?  The Pigalle Follies thread is saying .5 size up.  

I just tried on a Pigalle Follies pink patent (in my TTS Pigalle 120)..REAL TIGHT! (I had to cram my feet in).  Will not work, didn't buy.  I'm sure I have to go 1 size up!

The upper is polypropylene (not leather), maybe that's why you have to "cram".


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> FINALLY UHGx2
> Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
> Love me 120 black patent 38
> Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715993
> View attachment 2715994
> View attachment 2715995
> View attachment 2715996



I swear by my Love Me 120 (2012 year), even over my beloved Pigalle 120.  I snagged 3 of them on sale (black patent, black sparkle..gold highlights, pivoine sparkle..light pink) from Louboutin boutique, 40% off in 2013.  I actually missed out on a Nude patent Love Me 120 by waiting too long..stupid me!!

The sizing on Love Me 120 is idential to Pigalle 120.  The sheer mesh in front, coupled with toe-cleavage is just BOMB!  Feel SO sexy in them, even over Pigalle 120.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them


They look absolutely gorgeous on you CC!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> My gf lives in Jakarta. Small world. Definitely get them


Yessss!!!!  Definitely get them.  If not, Tokyo has them in 100s and even 100s look like 120s.  The heel height is higher than a P100 and the heel's thinness makes them look higher.  A whole new batch in all sizes just arrived over here FYI.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

giggles00 said:


> How are Pigalle Follies in terms of sizing, relative to Pigalle 120?  The Pigalle Follies thread is saying .5 size up.
> 
> I just tried on a Pigalle Follies pink patent (in my TTS Pigalle 120)..REAL TIGHT! (I had to cram my feet in).  Will not work, didn't buy.  I'm sure I have to go 1 size up!
> 
> The upper is polypropylene (not leather), maybe that's why you have to "cram".


I went .5 up from my old cut P120 which is my SK size, but I am a US6.5.  I hear the bigger size your feet are, you should go a full size up, say from around US7.5-8 ish.  They are so comfy to walk in.
In the order of comfiness, it is PF, SK, old cut P120 and forget new cut P120 because they are ugly and hard to walk in.  I think it is because the vamp is steeper so the feet does not slide forward.  Which is why we have to size up as well as the ankle ends up in a more vertical position IMO.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

giggles00 said:


> I swear by my Love Me 120 (2012 year), even over my beloved Pigalle 120.  I snagged 3 of them on sale (black patent, black sparkle..gold highlights, pivoine sparkle..light pink) from Louboutin boutique, 40% off in 2013.  I actually missed out on a Nude patent Love Me 120 by waiting too long..stupid me!!
> 
> The sizing on Love Me 120 is idential to Pigalle 120.  The sheer mesh in front, coupled with toe-cleavage is just BOMB!  Feel SO sexy in them, even over Pigalle 120.


I have them in black and nude patent 120s and I agree it is definitely sexy!  I think it is because there is less leather where the mesh is covering giving the illusion of the shoes being very very low cut.  I love mine too and would not dream of parting with them although I am letting my 100s go.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them


You look beautiful in them my friend, I am tempted to get me a pair of these.


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> My gf lives in Jakarta. Small world. Definitely get them




!!! Really small and constantly shrinking lol thanks for the info &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; so excited nowwwww &#128151;


----------



## hopes420

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yessss!!!!  Definitely get them.  If not, Tokyo has them in 100s and even 100s look like 120s.  The heel height is higher than a P100 and the heel's thinness makes them look higher.  A whole new batch in all sizes just arrived over here FYI.




Will check the boutique here first since I'm going to be here for another month &#10084;&#65039; thanks for the info &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> I swear by my Love Me 120 (2012 year), even over my beloved Pigalle 120.  I snagged 3 of them on sale (black patent, black sparkle..gold highlights, pivoine sparkle..light pink) from Louboutin boutique, 40% off in 2013.  I actually missed out on a Nude patent Love Me 120 by waiting too long..stupid me!!
> 
> 
> 
> The sizing on Love Me 120 is idential to Pigalle 120.  The sheer mesh in front, coupled with toe-cleavage is just BOMB!  Feel SO sexy in them, even over Pigalle 120.




Yes it's a stunning shoe. Keeper for sure. Can't believe you scored the black patent.  Lucky. What size do you take? I'm a 38-38.5


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look beautiful in them my friend, I am tempted to get me a pair of these.




Thank you dear. Get it!!!


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> How are Pigalle Follies in terms of sizing, relative to Pigalle 120?  The Pigalle Follies thread is saying .5 size up.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried on a Pigalle Follies pink patent (in my TTS Pigalle 120)..REAL TIGHT! (I had to cram my feet in).  Will not work, didn't buy.  I'm sure I have to go 1 size up!
> 
> 
> 
> The upper is polypropylene (not leather), maybe that's why you have to "cram".




My follies is the same size as the new  piggy 120 39.5. I'm 1 full size up from the old cut in 120


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you CC!!!




Thanh you darling


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. Another addition to the family is my pigalle follies glitter sirene. Anyone that knows me knows that I am anti-glitter but these are definitely to die for. The glitter doesn't fall off woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718916
> View attachment 2718917
> View attachment 2718918
> 
> At seven weeks post baby I'm still dealing with some swelling in my feet so I hope they fit a little bit better soon. I had to cram into them



Glitter... yum!


----------



## samina

CC what page/post is the pic of your comparison pic of the Pink Piggies/So Kate? I'm getting into pink...!
I won two piggies on eBay chantile lace and fluo chic matador (100) waiting for them to arrive


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> FINALLY UHGx2
> Metal nodo piggy 120 (I found 2!! 38 &38.5 pounced on both)
> Love me 120 black patent 38
> Just need my nude love me and pick n co to complete my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715993
> View attachment 2715994
> View attachment 2715995
> View attachment 2715996




Omg I love these on you!!! Congrats 

What colour picks &co are you looking for the silver or the gold?


----------



## surfchick

I just spent the last hour looking at the pictures on your thread.  (purse forum strikes again) You have a beautiful collection!  Congratulations on the new baby. He is adorable!


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Omg I love these on you!!! Congrats
> 
> What colour picks &co are you looking for the silver or the gold?




I'm looking for both


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> CC what page/post is the pic of your comparison pic of the Pink Piggies/So Kate? I'm getting into pink...!
> I won two piggies on eBay chantile lace and fluo chic matador (100) waiting for them to arrive




Oh my gosh lol. I don't know. I only have the 120. Do you want another comparison pic? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
so Kate is in the middle 


So Kate on left


----------



## Christchrist

surfchick said:


> I just spent the last hour looking at the pictures on your thread.  (purse forum strikes again) You have a beautiful collection!  Congratulations on the new baby. He is adorable!




Thank you surf


----------



## Christchrist

Got my MBB in pink!! They are 1/2 too small but that's ok I'll suffer and got my so Kate crosaide 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Baby didn't have a happy morning. No time for so Kate mod shots.


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> I'm looking for both




I saw a 40 in the rose gold pick and co today


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh lol. I don't know. I only have the 120. Do you want another comparison pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Kate is in the middle
> View attachment 2723063
> 
> So Kate on left




Thanks CC they look amazing.. I was after a pic of the comparison compared with the other pic colour ways like grenade, hot pink etc doesn't matter about the height. 
How's the baby doing ?? Loving your new additions


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> I saw a 40 in the rose gold pick and co today




I'm a 38.5-39


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Thanks CC they look amazing.. I was after a pic of the comparison compared with the other pic colour ways like grenade, hot pink etc doesn't matter about the height.
> How's the baby doing ?? Loving your new additions




  Ok grenadine is on the right of the pic above with the 3 pair of pink


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Got my MBB in pink!! They are 1/2 too small but that's ok I'll suffer and got my so Kate crosaide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723067
> View attachment 2723068
> 
> Baby didn't have a happy morning. No time for so Kate mod shots.


Congrats and beautiful addition to the family of " So Kate".


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> Got my MBB in pink!! They are 1/2 too small but that's ok I'll suffer and got my so Kate crosaide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723067
> View attachment 2723068
> 
> Baby didn't have a happy morning. No time for so Kate mod shots.




Gorgeous &#128149; would love some mod pic of the croisade when you have time


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Ok grenadine is on the right of the pic above with the 3 pair of pink




Thanks!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hopes420 said:


> Gorgeous &#128149; would love some mod pic of the croisade when you have time




Here ya go


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh lol. I don't know. I only have the 120. Do you want another comparison pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Kate is in the middle
> View attachment 2723063
> 
> So Kate on left




Correction the picture with the two shoes the one on the left is follies and the one on the right is custom pigalle


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723842
> View attachment 2723843


Those shoes are breathtakingly gorgeous on you.  If only these were to come out in Follies 100 (or any 100), I'll grab them.


----------



## heiress-ox

CC How did you size in your Glitter Sirene Follies 120 in comparison to your Patent SK?

We're twins on the Follies, but I just ordered SK patent in 0.5 down from them because when I tried the Croisaide the 0.5 down was better.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723842
> View attachment 2723843


Very Beautiful and they look AWSOME on you.


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:


> CC How did you size in your Glitter Sirene Follies 120 in comparison to your Patent SK?
> 
> 
> 
> We're twins on the Follies, but I just ordered SK patent in 0.5 down from them because when I tried the Croisaide the 0.5 down was better.




I'm a 39.5 in follies 120 and a 39 in So Kate. I take 
So Kate in the same size patent or exotic. Haven't seen you in a long time. Hope all is well


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> I'm a 39.5 in follies 120 and a 39 in So Kate. I take
> So Kate in the same size patent or exotic. Haven't seen you in a long time. Hope all is well



Thanks Love! I was a 40.5 in the Follies & I'd pulled the trigger on a 40 in the SK black patent so that has reassured me, I think I was getting nervous!

I'm well, I've kind of been in lurk mode for the last year as I was losing weight & so didn't purchase any more shoes as I wasn't sure my shoe size would change (which it did).  Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks Love! I was a 40.5 in the Follies & I'd pulled the trigger on a 40 in the SK black patent so that has reassured me, I think I was getting nervous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well, I've kind of been in lurk mode for the last year as I was losing weight & so didn't purchase any more shoes as I wasn't sure my shoe size would change (which it did).  Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy!




Thank you. Yeah I went down a size when I lost weight. Congrats on the loss.  It's tough I know


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723842
> View attachment 2723843




These look stunning on you *CC*!
I just got mine last week but I'm still debating whether to keep them.
The pattern is different which I like but it keeps reminding me of the Crusades...:wondering


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look stunning on you *CC*!
> I just got mine last week but I'm still debating whether to keep them.
> The pattern is different which I like but it keeps reminding me of the Crusades...:wondering




The grey is stunning. I have to say it's a keeper even though I don't like so Kate ha


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> The grey is stunning. I have to say it's a keeper even though I don't like so Kate ha


Agree, it is Stunning and love the pattern, hope to purchase mine soon lol. Waiting for the arrival of So Kate Nude  from Neiman Marcus) and Bianca 140.. Bianca won on auction ebay today. CC I will let you know how the size work out on these but thank you for all the assistance on the Bianca 140


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me. 
So Kate Eclipse 



So Kate Violet Watersnake 


So Kate Pony Hair 




Pigalle Follies Pinky 



And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care 
Pigalli 


I think that catches me up.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me.
> So Kate Eclipse
> View attachment 2725361
> View attachment 2725362
> 
> So Kate Violet Watersnake
> View attachment 2725363
> 
> So Kate Pony Hair
> View attachment 2725364
> 
> View attachment 2725365
> 
> Pigalle Follies Pinky
> View attachment 2725366
> View attachment 2725367
> 
> And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care
> Pigalli
> View attachment 2725368
> 
> I think that catches me up.


Girl, you are Rocking these So Kate, a big congrats to you looking absolute beautiful in each pair.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Girl, you are Rocking these So Kate, a big congrats to you looking absolute beautiful in each pair.




Thank you dear


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me.
> So Kate Eclipse
> View attachment 2725361
> View attachment 2725362
> 
> So Kate Violet Watersnake
> View attachment 2725363
> 
> So Kate Pony Hair
> View attachment 2725364
> 
> View attachment 2725365
> 
> Pigalle Follies Pinky
> View attachment 2725366
> View attachment 2725367
> 
> And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care
> Pigalli
> View attachment 2725368
> 
> I think that catches me up.


All of those are gorgeous, but extra kudos on the Pigalli score.


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> All of those are gorgeous, but extra kudos on the Pigalli score.




Thank you. It's brand new!


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723842
> View attachment 2723843




OMG!!!! They look absolutely stunning on feet!! You are rocking these!! Was trying to behave but they are just awesome!! Have to get them now &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
Thank you for the mod pics &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Christchrist

hopes420 said:


> OMG!!!! They look absolutely stunning on feet!! You are rocking these!! Was trying to behave but they are just awesome!! Have to get them now &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
> Thank you for the mod pics &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




I love it.  You won't regret


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me.
> So Kate Eclipse
> View attachment 2725361
> View attachment 2725362
> 
> So Kate Violet Watersnake
> View attachment 2725363
> 
> So Kate Pony Hair
> View attachment 2725364
> 
> View attachment 2725365
> 
> Pigalle Follies Pinky
> View attachment 2725366
> View attachment 2725367
> 
> And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care
> Pigalli
> View attachment 2725368
> 
> I think that catches me up.






All so gorgeous *CC*!!!
You and I are building mirror collections of the east and west coast.
I'm waiting for a new color of Pigalle Follies to come out before I dive into those...that could be dangerous...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me.
> So Kate Eclipse
> View attachment 2725361
> View attachment 2725362
> 
> So Kate Violet Watersnake
> View attachment 2725363
> 
> So Kate Pony Hair
> View attachment 2725364
> 
> View attachment 2725365
> 
> Pigalle Follies Pinky
> View attachment 2725366
> View attachment 2725367
> 
> And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care
> Pigalli
> View attachment 2725368
> 
> I think that catches me up.



Love love love the pigalli!!! THose are extremely hard to find!!! Congrats!!! They are lovely on you!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> All so gorgeous *CC*!!!
> You and I are building mirror collections of the east and west coast.
> I'm waiting for a new color of Pigalle Follies to come out before I dive into those...that could be dangerous...




I like it more than So Kate . Feels better IMO


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love love love the pigalli!!! THose are extremely hard to find!!! Congrats!!! They are lovely on you!




Thank you darling


----------



## So_Louboutin

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went through my thread. There are a few I got while preggo that I don't see. I'm still swollen so they aren't looking or feeling wonderful on me.
> So Kate Eclipse
> View attachment 2725361
> View attachment 2725362
> 
> So Kate Violet Watersnake
> View attachment 2725363
> 
> So Kate Pony Hair
> View attachment 2725364
> 
> View attachment 2725365
> 
> Pigalle Follies Pinky
> View attachment 2725366
> View attachment 2725367
> 
> And an eBay score. 1/2 too big but I don't care
> Pigalli
> View attachment 2725368
> 
> I think that catches me up.



OMG, That pink colour!!! :love eyes: They are incredible!


----------



## Christchrist

Jan Pumps said:


> Your high arch is exquisite and exposing it along with toe cleavage is the very essence of the Pigalle's appeal.  You have a splendid collection of some of the world's most alluring shoes and your lovely feet do them justice.  I love your photographs.  Jan




Well thank you


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate lame Eveque is stunning!
	

		
			
		

		
	






I have taken comparison pictures for those of you that need them. So Kate is on the right the python skin eveque. Pigalle follies in color pinky in the middle and my SO old cut pigalle 120 color code 111 on left.


----------



## Christchrist

In this picture the so Kate is on left in python and follies in middle and old cut SO piggy 120 on right 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can see how the toebox on the piggy is a little wider. I love it. So much more forgiving to me


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame Eveque is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732431
> View attachment 2732432
> View attachment 2732433
> 
> 
> I have taken comparison pictures for those of you that need them. So Kate is on the right the python skin eveque. Pigalle follies in color pinky in the middle and my SO old cut pigalle 120 color code 111 on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732436
> View attachment 2732437


Beautiful, Stunning, Love the Color and Your feet look so Perfect in those beautiful shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful, Stunning, Love the Color and Your feet look so Perfect in those beautiful shoes.




And you hun


----------



## Christchrist

Urbanbling.com strikes again ! Comet argent flo and silver night piggy 120


----------



## BirkinLover77

CC, Your closet of shoes are like Diamond and it's a lady best friend. I had to visit the website to see the beauty in those shoes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> In this picture the so Kate is on left in python and follies in middle and old cut SO piggy 120 on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732438
> View attachment 2732439
> 
> You can see how the toebox on the piggy is a little wider. I love it. So much more forgiving to me



I love your new additions!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling.com strikes again ! Comet argent flo and silver night piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732564
> View attachment 2732566
> View attachment 2732567
> View attachment 2732568



WOW! They sparkle so beautifully!!!


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame Eveque is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732431
> View attachment 2732432
> View attachment 2732433
> 
> 
> I have taken comparison pictures for those of you that need them. So Kate is on the right the python skin eveque. Pigalle follies in color pinky in the middle and my SO old cut pigalle 120 color code 111 on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732436
> View attachment 2732437




OMG!!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; they are gorgeous!!!! You have amazing collection of CL  &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## hopes420

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling.com strikes again ! Comet argent flo and silver night piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732564
> View attachment 2732566
> View attachment 2732567
> View attachment 2732568




Amazing! Is this your first time using urbanbling?


----------



## Christchrist

hopes420 said:


> Amazing! Is this your first time using urbanbling?




No it's an addiction. I have like 7 pair and 2 Chanel bags strassed. She is amazing


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> In this picture the so Kate is on left in python and follies in middle and old cut SO piggy 120 on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732438
> View attachment 2732439
> 
> You can see how the toebox on the piggy is a little wider. I love it. So much more forgiving to me




I love those Python SK's on you *CC*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## taram2014

Wow.  Lovely additions.  This thread is the best kind of shoe porn.  Love the new So Kate's.


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling.com strikes again ! Comet argent flo and silver night piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732564
> View attachment 2732566
> View attachment 2732567
> View attachment 2732568



Soooooooo pretty...


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame Eveque is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732431
> View attachment 2732432
> View attachment 2732433
> 
> 
> I have taken comparison pictures for those of you that need them. So Kate is on the right the python skin eveque. Pigalle follies in color pinky in the middle and my SO old cut pigalle 120 color code 111 on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732436
> View attachment 2732437



Ahhhh that SK python eveque is so exceptionally beautiful!

And your new strassed shoes are amazing! I saw those piggies on Urban Bling's FB page yesterday whilst daydreaming about sparkly shoes.


----------



## Passau

Thanks for sharing your awesome collection! I love the range of styles and colors!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame Eveque is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732431
> View attachment 2732432
> View attachment 2732433
> 
> 
> I have taken comparison pictures for those of you that need them. So Kate is on the right the python skin eveque. Pigalle follies in color pinky in the middle and my SO old cut pigalle 120 color code 111 on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732436
> View attachment 2732437



The So Kate Python looks stunning on you. What a gorgeous color (and legs)!
My I ask what sizes they are, respectively?
Thank you.


----------



## Sue89

Love them all! And the Violet watersnake So Kate...  Think I'm going to die between your and Stilly's collections!


----------



## Christchrist

Sue89 said:


> Love them all! And the Violet watersnake So Kate...  Think I'm going to die between your and Stilly's collections!



Yes stilly has some amazing shoes 



Tuscansoul said:


> The So Kate Python looks stunning on you. What a gorgeous color (and legs)!
> 
> My I ask what sizes they are, respectively?
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you. They are a 39



Passau said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome collection! I love the range of styles and colors!




Thank you. I try to keep a well rounded collection 


LolasCloset said:


> Ahhhh that SK python eveque is so exceptionally beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> And your new strassed shoes are amazing! I saw those piggies on Urban Bling's FB page yesterday whilst daydreaming about sparkly shoes.




Isn't Urban Bling amazing ?


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Soooooooo pretty...



Thank you hun



taram2014 said:


> Wow.  Lovely additions.  This thread is the best kind of shoe porn.  Love the new So Kate's.



It's addicting 



stilly said:


> I love those Python SK's on you *CC*!!!
> Gorgy!!!




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Found a great pair of old piggy 120 roccia and my girlfriend strassed my rosé Paris flo in Swarovski light sapphire AB.


----------



## Christchrist

Better color pic


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Better color pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742508


Wow!  I'm swooning from the beauty, CC


----------



## Christchrist

[QU OTE=PurseACold;27358830]Wow!  I'm swooning from the beauty, CC [/QUOTE]

Cinderella huh


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Found a great pair of old piggy 120 roccia and my girlfriend strassed my rosé Paris flo in Swarovski light sapphire AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742446
> View attachment 2742447
> View attachment 2742448


Beautiful and Stunning


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Found a great pair of old piggy 120 roccia and my girlfriend strassed my rosé Paris flo in Swarovski light sapphire AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742446
> View attachment 2742447
> View attachment 2742448



FAB-u-LOUS!


----------



## stilly

Love the Python Piggies CC!
I've been looking for a pair of these forever...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Better color pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742508



Amazing. Just amazing. You need to instagram more shoes!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Ermagerd, those Roccia piggies are killin me.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the Python Piggies CC!
> I've been looking for a pair of these forever...




They just popped up


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Ermagerd, those Roccia piggies are killin me.







hermosa_vogue said:


> Amazing. Just amazing. You need to instagram more shoes!!!



I'll try 



cts900 said:


> FAB-u-LOUS!



Thank you dear 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and Stunning




&#128536;


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.  
Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39. 
Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet. 
The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin 
Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896



SO lovely!  The shoes AND the model (you).

Wow, you certainly went beyond your 8 - 8.5.  It looks like you had size up, from your Pigalle 120 TTS.  Same here.  I had to go .5 - 1 size up from my TTS Pigalle 120, on both Pigalle Follies and So Kate.  Latter run small compared to Pigalle 120.

I was just reviewing my recent So Kate purchases today -- black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede.  I realized there was a forest green suede.  I had to decline, I have to stick with my basic colors.  Purple suede is already getting off the mainstream.

I considered the PF 120 in floral, on pre-order at CL US website.  Again, given my recent purchases (red-patent, pink-patent, black-kid), I have to decline.  Plenty of shoes to wear.  Thanks for the details on the PF 120 floral, I might be crazy enough to pull the trigger.  I LOVE floral dresses, so the shoe would be a great accessory.  

See pics.  I recently got a colorful bikini bottom with built-in skirt, on sale at Macy's ($12).  Might work with PF 120 floria.  I just realized other short-shorts and mini-skirts would work as well!  Check out that mini-skirt, red-suede with sheer red. Got that 20 yrs ago on Melrose Ave.  I plan on going there tomorrow, as well as the CL boutique on Robertson (never been there before).  Re-visiting old haunts, this old-bird!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

So beautiful!!!  Love them both.  Congrats!!!
Also thank you for the comparison pics between the Fiori and Satin Bouquet.  You are right.  Totally different when I thought they would be similar.  In fact I love the Fiori more and think it is easier to coordinate than the Bouquet ... for me anyway.

You look stunning as always babe!!!  Rock on gurl!!!

XOXO!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So beautiful!!!  Love them both.  Congrats!!!
> Also thank you for the comparison pics between the Fiori and Satin Bouquet.  You are right.  Totally different when I thought they would be similar.  In fact I love the Fiori more and think it is easier to coordinate than the Bouquet ... for me anyway.
> 
> You look stunning as always babe!!!  Rock on gurl!!!
> 
> XOXO!!!!!




I sent a video to you. Did you get it?


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> SO lovely!  The shoes AND the model (you).
> 
> Wow, you certainly went beyond your 8 - 8.5.  It looks like you had size up, from your Pigalle 120 TTS.  Same here.  I had to go .5 - 1 size up from my TTS Pigalle 120, on both Pigalle Follies and So Kate.  Latter run small compared to Pigalle 120.
> 
> I was just reviewing my recent So Kate purchases today -- black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede.  I realized there was a forest green suede.  I had to decline, I have to stick with my basic colors.  Purple suede is already getting off the mainstream.
> 
> I considered the PF 120 in floral, on pre-order at CL US website.  Again, given my recent purchases (red-patent, pink-patent, black-kid), I have to decline.  Plenty of shoes to wear.  Thanks for the details on the PF 120 floral, I might be crazy enough to pull the trigger.  I LOVE floral dresses, so the shoe would be a great accessory.
> 
> See pics.  I recently got a colorful bikini bottom with built-in skirt, on sale at Macy's ($12).  Might work with PF 120 floria.  I just realized other short-shorts and mini-skirts would work as well!  Check out that mini-skirt, red-suede with sheer red. Got that 20 yrs ago on Melrose Ave.  I plan on going there tomorrow, as well as the CL boutique on Robertson (never been there before).  Re-visiting old haunts, this old-bird!




Color color color. Yum


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I sent a video to you. Did you get it?


&#65337;&#65349;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#12288;thank you so much, but I wanted to wait to WhatsApp you till it was a decent hour in your time zone.  I am getting it.  UGH!  My size finally arrived yay!  I am DEFINITELY on a BAN after this for sure.  Not buying anymore unless I find my UHG on eBay.

Maybe I should start my own collection thread since I am going on a break from purchasing lol!


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896



Agggghhhh the purple of the PF fiori is so intense and perfect and gorgeous and I can't deal with anything right now because I want them so badly!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> &#65337;&#65349;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#12288;thank you so much, but I wanted to wait to WhatsApp you till it was a decent hour in your time zone.  I am getting it.  UGH!  My size finally arrived yay!  I am DEFINITELY on a BAN after this for sure.  Not buying anymore unless I find my UHG on eBay.
> 
> Maybe I should start my own collection thread since I am going on a break from purchasing lol!



lol, I wish there was a 'like' button on here. You get those shoes, girl!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Agggghhhh the purple of the PF fiori is so intense and perfect and gorgeous and I can't deal with anything right now because I want them so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wish there was a 'like' button on here. You get those shoes, girl!


I am officially on a ban after this though. (I AM DETERMINED !!!  YES I AM !!!) 

You should go for it too lola!!!  I was resisting forever convincing myself that it is the same as the SK Bouquet, but they are totally different.  As you say, the purple is intense and gorgeous.
I think the Fiori is easier to coordinate as well because I never wore out my Bouquet for lack of imagination how to wear them with my outfits.  The Fiori is easy!  I also like the shorter toe-box on a PF.  They definitely are easier to walk in than SKs too.

I hear next season is edgy where its colorful for patent and the exotics are colored like the back of aluminum foil.  Kind of shiny in a weird way according to my SA.  Apparently this season was much more elegant.  SS2015 does not sound like what I would like, PHEW!!!

Since I am going on a ban, I guess it is time for me to start my own collection thread if I can get my lazy bum going lol !!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896



Ooohhh I love the print in the heels!


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am officially on a ban after this though. (I AM DETERMINED !!!  YES I AM !!!)
> 
> You should go for it too lola!!!  I was resisting forever convincing myself that it is the same as the SK Bouquet, but they are totally different.  As you say, the purple is intense and gorgeous.
> I think the Fiori is easier to coordinate as well because I never wore out my Bouquet for lack of imagination how to wear them with my outfits.  The Fiori is easy!  I also like the shorter toe-box on a PF.  They definitely are easier to walk in than SKs too.
> 
> I hear next season is edgy where its colorful for patent and the exotics are colored like the back of aluminum foil.  Kind of shiny in a weird way according to my SA.  Apparently this season was much more elegant.  SS2015 does not sound like what I would like, PHEW!!!
> 
> Since I am going on a ban, I guess it is time for me to start my own collection thread if I can get my lazy bum going lol !!!



Oh, I would so love to! i have so many expenses coming up though, like UK citizenship...but...these would be an awesome citizenship gift to myself? haha.

Hmmm, interesting what your SA says about the new collection though. I also noticed that this fall, it does seem to be much more elegant and understated with the colour palette, and there are so many that I adore! I like the sound of colorful patent though...

Speaking of which, Helen, did you ever wind up getting Iriza 120s? I would LOVE a collection thread from you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

:





Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896


Love your new addition, on the Floral Bouquet we are twins just receive mine yesterday since I had preorder them sometime ago on the CL website. I agree the floral print is beautiful and the satin is more of a stiffer material but I love it for the print, nice to mix it up in the closet. Oh, just got me the "So Kate Brocart " from CL website since DH mention to get some color in your closet, Oh baby if he only know that I have been on a shopping free lately. Per our email the last time I am waiting Shippment of all except So Kate Violet Watersnake unable to find in my size, so I had to settle for the Orange works out well for me, but still part of me is missing the Violet Watersnake. How is the Forest Green, is it a dark green in your opinion, I am still debating to get this one since my favorite color is Green.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So beautiful!!!  Love them both.  Congrats!!!
> Also thank you for the comparison pics between the Fiori and Satin Bouquet.  You are right.  Totally different when I thought they would be similar.  In fact I love the Fiori more and think it is easier to coordinate than the Bouquet ... for me anyway.
> 
> You look stunning as always babe!!!  Rock on gurl!!!
> 
> XOXO!!!!!



Thank you love


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> &#65337;&#65349;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#65363;&#12288;thank you so much, but I wanted to wait to WhatsApp you till it was a decent hour in your time zone.  I am getting it.  UGH!  My size finally arrived yay!  I am DEFINITELY on a BAN after this for sure.  Not buying anymore unless I find my UHG on eBay.
> 
> Maybe I should start my own collection thread since I am going on a break from purchasing lol!




Please please do one 


LolasCloset said:


> Agggghhhh the purple of the PF fiori is so intense and perfect and gorgeous and I can't deal with anything right now because I want them so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wish there was a 'like' button on here. You get those shoes, girl!




You need them girl 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Ooohhh I love the print in the heels!



Me too. It's so pretty with a plain dress 



BirkinLover77 said:


> :
> Love your new addition, on the Floral Bouquet we are twins just receive mine yesterday since I had preorder them sometime ago on the CL website. I agree the floral print is beautiful and the satin is more of a stiffer material but I love it for the print, nice to mix it up in the closet. Oh, just got me the "So Kate Brocart " from CL website since DH mention to get some color in your closet, Oh baby if he only know that I have been on a shopping free lately. Per our email the last time I am waiting Shippment of all except So Kate Violet Watersnake unable to find in my size, so I had to settle for the Orange works out well for me, but still part of me is missing the Violet Watersnake. How is the Forest Green, is it a dark green in your opinion, I am still debating to get this one since my favorite color is Green.




It's addicting !!


----------



## Itsjustabag

Love the suede So Kates...so beautiful on you dear.


----------



## Sue89

I really like the color of the SK!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896




Love the new additions *CC*!!!
I was tempted by the Emerald SK's but have resisted so far.
I got the Pigalle Follies Maxi Fioris as well. I thought they were satin but as I look again it looks like stronger fabric as you said...interesting...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Love the new additions *CC*!!!
> I was tempted by the Emerald SK's but have resisted so far.
> I got the Pigalle Follies Maxi Fioris as well. I thought they were satin but as I look again it looks like stronger fabric as you said...interesting...



Aargh.  I'm tempted by Pigalle Follies 120 Maxi Fioris.. in my correct size.  I recently bought black-kid (correct size..nothing like a good looking good fitting shoe!), red-patent (.5 size too tight..sigh!).  I'm about to spring for another patent, but it's .5 size too small (not good).  They will stretch out, at expense of foot damage/pain.  Yuck.

I think I need to "pull back".  I'm showing signs of addiction.  Enough is enough.  I should be satisfied with my current red-patent and black-kid.

Rock on Ladies!  Can't wait to see those Maxi Fioris on your thread, Stilly!  Both of you seem to have no budget limitations (but I do!)


----------



## LKBennettlover

giggles00 said:


> Aargh. I'm tempted by Pigalle Follies 120 Maxi Fioris.. in my correct size. I recently bought black-kid (correct size..nothing like a good looking good fitting shoe!), red-patent (.5 size too tight..sigh!). I'm about to spring for another patent, but it's .5 size too small (not good). They will stretch out, at expense of foot damage/pain. Yuck.
> 
> I think I need to "pull back". I'm showing signs of addiction. Enough is enough. I should be satisfied with my current red-patent and black-kid.
> 
> Rock on Ladies! Can't wait to see those Maxi Fioris on your thread, Stilly! Both of you seem to have no budget limitations (but I do!)


 
Another patent Pigalle Folllie you mean? what colour this time? x


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Better color pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742508




Jesus! That left me breathless.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the new additions *CC*!!!
> I was tempted by the Emerald SK's but have resisted so far.
> I got the Pigalle Follies Maxi Fioris as well. I thought they were satin but as I look again it looks like stronger fabric as you said...interesting...



I love the stronger fabric 



Sue89 said:


> I really like the color of the SK!!




It's pretty.  I don't love but it's pretty. I'm not a suede lover 


Itsjustabag said:


> Love the suede So Kates...so beautiful on you dear.




Thank you 


giggles00 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on Ladies!  Can't wait to see those Maxi Fioris on your thread, Stilly!  Both of you seem to have no budget limitations (but I do!)




Oh I have a budget. Gotta sell what I don't love to make room for the new.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> Jesus! That left me breathless.




They are absolutely amazing


----------



## deej87

CC do you own a pair of pigalle Plato? If so what size ?


----------



## Christchrist

deej87 said:


> CC do you own a pair of pigalle Plato? If so what size ?




I do not. I'm sorry. If I did I would be a 39.5 though.  It's the same size as Pigalle 100


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some new ones that i was unsure about. I love them now that I tried them on.
> Pigalle follies maxi fiori 39.5 & So Kate forest suede 39.
> Here are some comparison pics of the fiori and so Kate satin bouquet.
> The satin bouquet is more delicate and satin. The fiori is more durable in my opinion and solid. It isn't satin
> Totally different shoes in my opinion. Bouquet is more bright and delicate. The fiori is my subtle and a tougher material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761887
> View attachment 2761888
> View attachment 2761889
> View attachment 2761890
> View attachment 2761892
> View attachment 2761893
> View attachment 2761895
> View attachment 2761896




I really wanted the PF maxi fiori but didn't have my size. they are so beautiful. These look great on you.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> I really wanted the PF maxi fiori but didn't have my size. they are so beautiful. These look great on you.




Thank you. Have you contacted Nicole at Horatio?


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. Have you contacted Nicole at Horatio?




Oh you will have to school me on what Nicole at Horatio is? lol. I usually just buy at my local neimans. hahaha, I'm very new to the red sole hunt.  I'm a 34.5/35 though so it really  frustrating for me. I went into the Robertson boutique on my last trip to SoCal and they all but laughed at me. &#128553;


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> Oh you will have to school me on what Nicole at Horatio is? lol. I usually just buy at my local neimans. hahaha, I'm very new to the red sole hunt.  I'm a 34.5/35 though so it really  frustrating for me. I went into the Robertson boutique on my last trip to SoCal and they all but laughed at me. &#128553;




Email the Horatio boutique in New York. Put Attn Nicole in the subject field. Ask her to help you. She is amazing.  horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Email the Horatio boutique in New York. Put Attn Nicole in the subject field. Ask her to help you. She is amazing.  horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr




thank you. I will! after seeing them on you I want them even more now.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> thank you. I will! after seeing them on you I want them even more now.




They are stunning. Next season will be amazing


----------



## Sanooya

*Wow! What a Beautiful colelction you have *

*Vampanodo 100 
Rose Pigalle 120
Very Prive Chantilly Lace 120 
*
*are very beautiful.. Loved them*


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> They are stunning. Next season will be amazing




I can't wait. I've always followed CLs but haven't been an avid buyer because I usually get a bag instead but now I've got the bug and I kind of don't want to get rid of it. 

In other news tho I did find a maxi fiori in one of the Vegas boutiques earlier in the month, I'm  still waiting for it &#128547;. I guess one week their computer was down but no one bothered to update us that they couldn't do the address verification on the cc. then they found a scratch and sent it out for repair, still no word that they were doing that. Finally they said it shipped out yesterday. So fingers crossed they will be on my feet by tomorrow night.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Very nice additions CC!


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> I can't wait. I've always followed CLs but haven't been an avid buyer because I usually get a bag instead but now I've got the bug and I kind of don't want to get rid of it.
> 
> In other news tho I did find a maxi fiori in one of the Vegas boutiques earlier in the month, I'm  still waiting for it &#128547;. I guess one week their computer was down but no one bothered to update us that they couldn't do the address verification on the cc. then they found a scratch and sent it out for repair, still no word that they were doing that. Finally they said it shipped out yesterday. So fingers crossed they will be on my feet by tomorrow night.



Oh no. I hope you got them




Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice additions CC!




Thank you dear 


Sanooya said:


> *Wow! What a Beautiful colelction you have *
> 
> *Vampanodo 100
> Rose Pigalle 120
> Very Prive Chantilly Lace 120
> *
> *are very beautiful.. Loved them*




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version. 
Picks n co rose gold


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716


Very sexy stiletto heels, awsome CC


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very sexy stiletto heels, awsome CC




Thank you. Been looking for over 2 years


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716




ooooh congrats. those are amazeballs!


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716


Congrats! It's so satisfying to find a UHG,especially one this pretty and hot!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716


Hubba Hubba.  So sexy.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you. I'm so happy I finally have a pair


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716


 
Wow-those are lovely.


----------



## TinaX

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I'm so happy I finally have a pair


How was the sizing in these in your opinion? I have a friend who is selling hers (size 36.5) and I'm a 37/37.5 in most styles...

Thanks!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716



CC congrats on finding a pair - they are super pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

TinaX said:


> How was the sizing in these in your opinion? I have a friend who is selling hers (size 36.5) and I'm a 37/37.5 in most styles...
> 
> Thanks!




I'm a 38-38.5 in the old cut Pigalle. These are a 39.5.  The strap hold me in. I would have liked a 38.5-39 but this works. Can go smaller because the toebox won't give


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC congrats on finding a pair - they are super pretty.







hhl4vr said:


> Wow-those are lovely.




Thank you ladies


----------



## Huntmeeko

I am so envious of your collection!  Love the variety!


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> I got another UHG!!! Still need the black version.
> Picks n co rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808716




Wow CC - love these on you!! Where did you find them???


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Wow CC - love these on you!! Where did you find them???




eBay


----------



## Christchrist

Huntmeeko said:


> I am so envious of your collection!  Love the variety!




Thank you. It's always evolving


----------



## Christchrist

New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go . 
All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags. 
Check out the transformation of my duvet!!


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899


That is a TDF set of shoes, cc!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> That is a TDF set of shoes, cc!



Thank you


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899




wowza! all that bling. just gorgeous. &#128571;

the MBB is one of my faves. I have yet to find one that I'm comfortable paying for. hahaha.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> wowza! all that bling. just gorgeous. &#128571;
> 
> the MBB is one of my faves. I have yet to find one that I'm comfortable paying for. hahaha.




What size are you ? I'll keep my eyes out


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> What size are you ? I'll keep my eyes out




aw thanks that's so super sweet. I'm looking for a black napa in 35.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899


Love your quote " life is short buy the shoes"  Your collection is TDF and love all the sparkle and bling, love the transformation at urbanbling.com


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your quote " life is short buy the shoes"  Your collection is TDF and love all the sparkle and bling, love the transformation at urbanbling.com




She's pretty good. I recommend her more than buying strass from CL. Hers is better !


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899



CC you queen of CL :worthy: you have a droolicious collection!  the custom bling ones. Congrats on finding another MBB.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC you queen of CL :worthy: you have a droolicious collection!  the custom bling ones. Congrats on finding another MBB.




Thank you. It's a great shoe.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899


Love the bling!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

christchrist said:


> new additions. Woot. Beige mbb. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899


omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!  Yyyyyuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Our new addition say hello to Ali.


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Our new addition say hello to Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823335


Ali is beautiful! Welcome to the CC family


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Our new addition say hello to Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823335


Awwww Ali is a cutey. Congrats CC on ur new fur-baby.


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Our new addition say hello to Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823335




aw she's so beautiful. congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you.  I love her little sweet face


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Our new addition say hello to Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823335


Awww, she is so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Awww, she is so pretty




Very pretty and super work


----------



## LavenderIce

Great additions *CC*!  Ali is the most precious of them all.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LavenderIce said:


> Great additions *CC*!  Ali is the most precious of them all.


You just have good taste in everything CC


----------



## lovieluvslux

Christchrist said:


> New additions. Woot. Beige MBB. I love this shoe. I wish my pink pair fit better. Gonna have to find them a tad bigger and let mine go .
> All of my urbanbling.com collection and my icedivadesigns.com collection is the one without the bags.
> Check out the transformation of my duvet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821894
> View attachment 2821895
> View attachment 2821896
> View attachment 2821899


Love all the shoes, but the ones with bow has my


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You just have good taste in everything CC




 As do you dear 


LavenderIce said:


> Great additions *CC*!  Ali is the most precious of them all.



She sure is.  Thank you 



lovieluvslux said:


> Love all the shoes, but the ones with bow has my




They are my favorite also


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Our new addition say hello to Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823335




Your pup is so cute *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Your pup is so cute *CC*!!!




Thank you.  She is work but well worth it


----------



## Christchrist

TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871


Gorgeous! Congratulations on finding them!!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on finding them!!




And you. I'm so happy I could burst


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871


Congrats to you Omg, It's stunning and look beautiful on you


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you.  I'm over the moon


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871




seriously so stunning. and brand new too?


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> seriously so stunning. and brand new too?




Yes brand new!! Woot


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Yes brand new!! Woot


CC, Just out of curiosity where did you find those lovely beauty or did you special order?


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> CC, Just out of curiosity where did you find those lovely beauty or did you special order?




They won't special order these. I found them on Instagram through luxurysnob.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> They won't special order these. I found them on Instagram through luxurysnob.


Nice to know love and they are one of a kind the finest of CL brand. Your collection is very beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

It's always evolving but there are some special pieces that are keepers for sure


----------



## for3v3rz

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871


Very Sexy Christ


----------



## Millipede

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871


Very cool and edgy.

I like


----------



## Christchrist

for3v3rz said:


> Very Sexy Christ







Millipede said:


> Very cool and edgy.
> 
> 
> 
> I like




Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827871



OMG!!! How did you get a hold on these heels?! I'm so jealous!!! They are good on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> OMG!!! How did you get a hold on these heels?! I'm so jealous!!! They are good on you!




Instagram. Luxurysnob posted and I pounced lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> My newest addition is the lichen So Kate. It's absolutely stunning. It's at 2 o'clock on my wheel of golds, and bronzes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677069




 Just saw this and immediately thought of my Instagram post about a month ago. Great minds think alike. I love this!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just saw this and immediately thought of my Instagram post about a month ago. Great minds think alike. I love this!




Girl I had to let most of my so kate go. They hurt like a motha!! I only kept the super special ones.  I don't know why I fit in the old cut piggy like a glove but can't wear so kate


----------



## Christchrist

Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678


That is one gorgeous rainbow of CLs.  And I love, love, love your new additions. They're stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

purseacold said:


> that is one gorgeous rainbow of cls.  And i love, love, love your new additions. They're stunning!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128096;


----------



## for3v3rz

Looks great.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678




Lovely eye candy!


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678




these are so much fun. they look dangerously uncomfortable tho.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies.  They are actually pretty comfy


----------



## PetitColibri

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678



OMG the pensamoi are amazing ! CONGRATS !
are these the 120 ? how do they fit ? TTS ?
TIA !


----------



## Christchrist

They are 120.  Same size as my Pigalle 120 (new cut) and lady peep. Also same as size as my Pigalle 100 and dos neoud


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678


Stunning Collection


----------



## PetitColibri

Christchrist said:


> They are 120.  Same size as my Pigalle 120 (new cut) and lady peep. Also same as size as my Pigalle 100 and dos neoud



thanks !
they look amazing on you !


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678


CC - thanks for the collection update - drooling at the fabulous shoe porn as always! And the Pensamoi is a stunning new addition - love love loves


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning Collection




&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


PetitColibri said:


> thanks !
> they look amazing on you !



Thank you 



shoes4ever said:


> CC - thanks for the collection update - drooling at the fabulous shoe porn as always! And the Pensamoi is a stunning new addition - love love loves




It's always evolving. Thank you


----------



## divababe

Love them all! You have a gorgeous collection! 



Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678


----------



## Christchrist

divababe said:


> Love them all! You have a gorgeous collection!




Thank you darling


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi and a new collection update. These new girls had to be in the closet. Hate having my loubis in boxes but some just don't make the cut for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834678


I love every piece! Yum!


----------



## divababe

Christchrist said:


> Thank you darling




Thank you to you who gave me your SA contact I was able to get two pairs of shoes on sale! One pair is so Kate Python, you have to let me know how you wore it while preggo! I am almost 5 months preggo and am afraid I will fall! Hows your new baby?


----------



## Christchrist

divababe said:


> Thank you to you who gave me your SA contact I was able to get two pairs of shoes on sale! One pair is so Kate Python, you have to let me know how you wore it while preggo! I am almost 5 months preggo and am afraid I will fall! Hows your new baby?




I didn't. I was on bed rest   Quick on and off with the shoes.   
He still isn't sleeping through the night at 6 months!! I'm dying here. Congrats on yours. Girl or boy?


----------



## Christchrist

lavenderduckiez said:


> i love every piece! Yum!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128588;


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> I didn't. I was on bed rest   Quick on and off with the shoes.
> He still isn't sleeping through the night at 6 months!! I'm dying here. Congrats on yours. Girl or boy?




awe mama. I feel your pain. my son only started sleeping through the night last month. he's now 21 months. *knock on wood*


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432


Amazzzzzzzzing shoes!!!! You look beautiful in them Where did you acquire those beauty love, looks like the Old Pigalle, very sexy cut


----------



## Christchrist

It's the old cut. Found them on eBay


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> It's the old cut. Found them on eBay


The old cut is much Sexxxxxxxxxy than the new Pigalle. You got a fantastic collection. If only we worn the same size I would raid your closet every day lol


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> The old cut is much Sexxxxxxxxxy than the new Pigalle. You got a fantastic collection. If only we worn the same size I would raid your closet every day lol




Hahaha I know. I wish we could share


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432


Gorgeous and great find! These better get a prominent spot in your closet!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous and great find! These better get a prominent spot in your closet!




I fully agree!!  Someone will have to be booted to a box


----------



## Loubspassion

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432



OMG. Fell in love with these the 1st time I saw them. Sadly cannot get my hands on these in my ever small size... They look great on you. Congrats!!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432


 
These look so amazing on you *CC*!!!
Did you get to wear them for New Year's Eve?
They look like the perfect celebration shoe...


----------



## peachcordial

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432



Beautiful find! Love your entire collection.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look so amazing on you *CC*!!!
> Did you get to wear them for New Year's Eve?
> They look like the perfect celebration shoe...







peachcordial said:


> Beautiful find! Love your entire collection.




Thank you so much


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432


Happy New Year CC... these are super gorgeous. Congrats on finding another fab pair to add to your fabulous shoe collection.


----------



## Christchrist

Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> Happy New Year CC... these are super gorgeous. Congrats on finding another fab pair to add to your fabulous shoe collection.




Thank you.


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872666


why a hate relationship when they look so gorgeous on you ?


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> why a hate relationship when they look so gorgeous on you ?




Because they hurt like a motha $@%^  and the toebox!


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> Because they hurt like a motha $@%^  and the toebox!



Try black suede or purple suede in SK, they are way SOFTER.  I have them both.

I have SK in black-patent, wow is it ever stiff!  I have to .5 size up (from my suede size).  I just got pink-sparkle in the black-patent size..WAY more "room".  I get the feeling patent is just really stiff! (a recent phenomenon?)

My black-patent Pigalle 120 bought a few yrs ago, is not like this.  It stretched out nicely, no problem with tightness.

Have you tried the Pigalle Follies 120?  They have it in black-suede, I have one.

You are saying the medium toe-box is uncomfortable?  In what way?  It "narrows" your toes too much?


----------



## Christchrist

I have the follies. It's better in the toebox. My foot literally fits perfectly in the old cut piggy 120.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872666


They look stunning on you love


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> I have the follies. It's better in the toebox. My foot literally fits perfectly in the old cut piggy 120.



"accomadation"

I believe your toes has been "formed" to fit your Pigalle 120 (same toe-box as Pigalle Follies 120).

So, if you wear the So Kate "long enough", they will get "used" to the different (medium) toe-box, and thus "fit".

I myself am having to "cross the bridge", in terms of acceptance of the (longer) medium toe-box of So Kate.  I am a Pigalle 120 (old cut) LOYALIST, and grudgingly have adopted So Kate (just a few pair). Mainly, due to Stilly's BRILLIANT exposition (outfits & photography).  SK is Louboutin's new "signature shoe".  It has very low-cut sides near toe-box (like the old-cut Pigalle 120), aka "sleek look".

Your size in So Kate (around 8 and 8.5) has a toe-box that's NEARLY IDENTICAL to the short toe-box of Pigalle 120.  I was at the Barneys in Beverly Hills (Wilshire Bl), and watched a woman try on the So Kate pony-hair in a SZ 8.  They damn nearly looked like Pigalle 120, in terms of toe-box!

The larger sizes (which Stilly & I wear in SZ 40 to 40.5) have a distinctly narrower profile (yuck).  As they get worn, the toe-box will "widen".  So, that's "cool" I guess!


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> "accomadation"
> 
> 
> 
> I believe your toes has been "formed" to fit your Pigalle 120 (same toe-box as Pigalle Follies 120).
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you wear the So Kate "long enough", they will get "used" to the different (medium) toe-box, and thus "fit".
> 
> 
> 
> I myself am having to "cross the bridge", in terms of acceptance of the (longer) medium toe-box of So Kate.  I am a Pigalle 120 (old cut) LOYALIST, and grudgingly have adopted So Kate (just a few pair). Mainly, due to Stilly's BRILLIANT exposition (outfits & photography).  SK is Louboutin's new "signature shoe".  It has very low-cut sides near toe-box (like the old-cut Pigalle 120), aka "sleek look".
> 
> 
> 
> Your size in So Kate (around 8 and 8.5) has a toe-box that's NEARLY IDENTICAL to the short toe-box of Pigalle 120.  I was at the Barneys in Beverly Hills (Wilshire Bl), and watched a woman try on the So Kate pony-hair in a SZ 8.  They damn nearly looked like Pigalle 120, in terms of toe-box!
> 
> 
> 
> The larger sizes (which Stilly & I wear in SZ 40 to 40.5) have a distinctly narrower profile (yuck).  As they get worn, the toe-box will "widen".  So, that's "cool" I guess!




I wear a 38.5 old piggy. 39.5 new piggy and follies. I can't cram into less than a 39 so Kate. It's damn frustrating. Literally cuts my toes off at the knuckle sometimes. I Vaseline them up to slide in properly thanks to helenoftroy's advise. 
I just bask in my customs. I'm so glad I ordered a huge amount of old cut customs before the change. 
I have a very high arch so my foot doesn't sit flat in shoes. I can't even wear most booties because of that. 
Oh  well. Glad I have enough old piggys to get me though until I'm old and rocking them in a wheelchair


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872666


Very nice CC - such a delightful happy color. Still chuckling about you rocking your CLs when old n in your wheelchair :lolots:


----------



## Millipede

Christchrist said:


> Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872666




gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

Millipede said:


> gorgeous







shoes4ever said:


> Very nice CC - such a delightful happy color. Still chuckling about you rocking your CLs when old n in your wheelchair :lolots:




Thank you. Lol. Gotta think ahead


----------



## Meeka41

Your collection is amazing my &#128064;eyes are still amazed &#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> I wear a 38.5 old piggy. 39.5 new piggy and follies. I can't cram into less than a 39 so Kate. It's damn frustrating. Literally cuts my toes off at the knuckle sometimes. I Vaseline them up to slide in properly thanks to helenoftroy's advise.
> I just bask in my customs. I'm so glad I ordered a huge amount of old cut customs before the change.
> I have a very high arch so my foot doesn't sit flat in shoes. I can't even wear most booties because of that.
> Oh  well. Glad I have enough old piggys to get me though until I'm old and rocking them in a wheelchair




No ma'am CC, not here too!!!!  I mean, really, what in thee...never mind...I'll take this "off line"!


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849432


The Pigalili are to die for! as for the swelling I am not seeing it  congrats on this Very VERY nice addition to your already awesome collection!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Titi so Kate. Love it even though I have a hate relationship with so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872666




I love these on you *CC*!
I couldn't resist getting them either...


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out. 

I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from 
http://www.laurenlorraine.com
They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482


Congrats to you for working so hard on the upcoming marathon, sending all my love to you love the bling on your sandal for the spring summer season Your CL collection is fabulous my love


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482


Congrats on the hard work and commitment! Can't wait to see your next sets of shoes!


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482




CC, so good to see you here!!! I promise I thought about you earlier today!  I hope you and the family are well.  I'm proud of you...you have/will inspire many (no pressure though).  You have our well wishes and positive vibes are coming your way!


----------



## shoes4ever

christchrist said:


> thank you all i'm sorry i've been away i've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of cl on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> they are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know cynthia w sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482



All the best with your training CC - kudos to your get fit spirit. Hmmm feeling gulity as hell that this has been the only version of anything marathon that i've been upto :couch:


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats to you for working so hard on the upcoming marathon, sending all my love to you love the bling on your sandal for the spring summer season Your CL collection is fabulous my love







PurseACold said:


> Congrats on the hard work and commitment! Can't wait to see your next sets of shoes!







mama13drama99 said:


> CC, so good to see you here!!! I promise I thought about you earlier today!  I hope you and the family are well.  I'm proud of you...you have/will inspire many (no pressure though).  You have our well wishes and positive vibes are coming your way!







shoes4ever said:


> All the best with your training CC - kudos to your get fit spirit. Hmmm feeling gulity as hell that this has been the only version of anything marathon that i've been upto :couch:




Thank you ladies. I'm so out of shape after this last baby. I'm doing pretty good fast though. Body not really changing but running almost daily. Gotta do it now before I give up you know ?


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm so out of shape after this last baby. I'm doing pretty good fast though. Body not really changing but running almost daily. Gotta do it now before I give up you know ?


One of the things that helped me most post-baby was weight training (body sculpt). Much more effective than just doing cardio at reshaping the body and speeding up your metabolism. Best of luck with all of your hard work


----------



## deej87

Christchrist said:


> Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482




Out of curiosity what half marathon are you training for? I'm training for a couple in the city too!


----------



## Christchrist

deej87 said:


> Out of curiosity what half marathon are you training for? I'm training for a couple in the city too!




Rock n Roll half marathon


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> One of the things that helped me most post-baby was weight training (body sculpt). Much more effective than just doing cardio at reshaping the body and speeding up your metabolism. Best of luck with all of your hard work




I'll get on that tonight. Thank you


----------



## marissa_r

Christchrist said:


> Esoteri 120 nappa patent/calf
> 
> View attachment 1890162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890161
> 
> 
> Another awesome eBay find


these just went to the top of my wish list!! thank you so much for taking the time to share


----------



## Christchrist

marissa_r said:


> these just went to the top of my wish list!! thank you so much for taking the time to share




They are very cute


----------



## Christchrist

My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe. 
I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159


 
The Hot Chicks look amazing on you CC!!!
The Love Me's look gorgeous too...one of my favs!!


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> Thank you all I'm sorry I've been away I've been trying to train for a half marathon to get myself back in shape again. I have a couple of CL on the way. Photos to follow but until then check these cuties out.
> 
> I'm over the moon ladies! I just got these Ibiza sandals from
> http://www.laurenlorraine.com
> They are so stunning! I got the silver and the tan. Silver is on my left foot tan on the right.  They are so shiny and pretty. Check them out. They also have some amazing boots and pumps. Place your order and let them know Cynthia W sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908482





Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159



Ditto on the exercise..  I'm starting just sprints for 1 block, looking to increase.  I feel SO MUCH BETTER, I like my heart-rate up.  I can still feel it afterwards, even going to bed.  Sedentary life-style (sitting at desk, couch, car) is a bad habit.  It's counter-intuitive, but exercise increases your energy level..you are less tired.

I also LOVE the Love Me 120, have'em in black-patent, black-sparkle, pivouine-sparkle (pink).  I stupidly was tardy in jumping on a nude Love Me 120 on sale (40% off!!), so I missed it.  I'm not so much into nude, that was why..but now I'm converted.

Those Hot Chick are AWESOME!!  I'm gradually breaking in my Hot Chicks, the black-patent is so incredibly STIFF..ugh.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159


CC your a brave soul with those Hot Chicks. Size 40 will be more than 130mm for sure. Admire your ability to wear them - I couldn't even stand up in them forget attempt to walk. Love all the new pairs you've gotten.


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159


Love your new additions, especially the Grafitti!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Love your new additions, especially the Grafitti!




Thank you it's very pretty 


shoes4ever said:


> CC your a brave soul with those Hot Chicks. Size 40 will be more than 130mm for sure. Admire your ability to wear them - I couldn't even stand up in them forget attempt to walk. Love all the new pairs you've gotten.




Ummm I think I will admire them and wear them at home. No outings for this gal


giggles00 said:


> Ditto on the exercise..  I'm starting just sprints for 1 block, looking to increase.  I feel SO MUCH BETTER, I like my heart-rate up.  I can still feel it afterwards, even going to bed.  Sedentary life-style (sitting at desk, couch, car) is a bad habit.  It's counter-intuitive, but exercise increases your energy level..you are less tired.
> 
> I also LOVE the Love Me 120, have'em in black-patent, black-sparkle, pivouine-sparkle (pink).  I stupidly was tardy in jumping on a nude Love Me 120 on sale (40% off!!), so I missed it.  I'm not so much into nude, that was why..but now I'm converted.
> 
> Those Hot Chick are AWESOME!!  I'm gradually breaking in my Hot Chicks, the black-patent is so incredibly STIFF..ugh.




So stiff!!! I had to use Vaseline to get in without killing myself. 


stilly said:


> The Hot Chicks look amazing on you CC!!!
> The Love Me's look gorgeous too...one of my favs!!




Thank you.  They hurt like hell ha


----------



## Christchrist

White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636


Gorgeous!! Great for this time of the year!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!! Great for this time of the year!




[emoji8]


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636




Love these in white *CC*!
I've never seen them in white before.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love these in white *CC*!
> I've never seen them in white before.




Thank you. They made them in the 100mm overseas. I had to do some major work to get these made for me


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636


Beautiful Love Me in White&#128525;


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636





Christchrist said:


> Thank you. They made them in the 100mm overseas. I had to do some major work to get these made for me



CC congrats on these Love Me - another unique addition to your amazing collection of custom made pairs. Your right about the 100mm version - i've seen these (and 85mm) as part of the bridal collection with blue insoles. I think Browns Fashion still has them online.


----------



## hellyers

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636


Not a big fan of white shoes for my self. But i really love these.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC congrats on these Love Me - another unique addition to your amazing collection of custom made pairs. Your right about the 100mm version - i've seen these (and 85mm) as part of the bridal collection with blue insoles. I think Browns Fashion still has them online.




Yeah that's what sparked it for me 


hellyers said:


> Not a big fan of white shoes for my self. But i really love these.




Thank you


----------



## brakefashion

OKAY!  I finally got through the whole collection.  Lovely.  
Love a lady who knows are skins!  Lots of Python and Eel...just yum.


----------



## rdgldy

The white is just beautiful!


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925636




Those are breathtaking!!!  I want an all white leather shoe, but not just any show.  Most of what I've seen and liked is in satin and that's just not practical!  Are your Love Me leather or satin?  I can't tell for sure in the picture but they appear to be leather...and you did say that they are custom.


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Those are breathtaking!!!  I want an all white leather shoe, but not just any show.  Most of what I've seen and liked is in satin and that's just not practical!  Are your Love Me leather or satin?  I can't tell for sure in the picture but they appear to be leather...and you did say that they are custom.




They are white nappa leather.  I don't tend to get satin


----------



## Christchrist

brakefashion said:


> OKAY!  I finally got through the whole collection.  Lovely.
> Love a lady who knows are skins!  Lots of Python and Eel...just yum.







rdgldy said:


> The white is just beautiful!




Why thank you.


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> They are white nappa leather.  I don't tend to get satin




Yep, you got a winning pair right there!!!  I wonder why he/his team doesn't do more all white in all leather?  The satin is so '80s promish!  Most people I know would want, even for their wedding shoe, something they could wear afterwards, especially for the cost.  And satin, in white no less, is awfully difficult to keep clean!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Yep, you got a winning pair right there!!!  I wonder why he/his team doesn't do more all white in all leather?  The satin is so '80s promish!  Most people I know would want, even for their wedding shoe, something they could wear afterwards, especially for the cost.  And satin, in white no less, is awfully difficult to keep clean!!!!




They actually have a lot of white right now. This season. Get on them. I think it's kid or nappa


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> They actually have a lot of white right now. This season. Get on them. I think it's kid or nappa




To the bat line [emoji6]


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> They actually have a lot of white right now. This season. Get on them. I think it's kid or nappa




Just checked the website.  Not much in white to start with.  Then  very little that doesn't have some embellishment or something.  I'm looking for an all white (with nothing that has any color, included gold/silver studs or spikes, added), closed -toe, leather shoe in 100 mm heel height or less. 

I looked at the Browns Fashion website and they have nice options in very wearable heel heights but all appear to be satin (not really 100% sure because the descriptions are blank).


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Just checked the website.  Not much in white to start with.  Then  very little that doesn't have some embellishment or something.  I'm looking for an all white (with nothing that has any color, included gold/silver studs or spikes, added), closed -toe, leather shoe in 100 mm heel height or less.
> 
> I looked at the Browns Fashion website and they have nice options in very wearable heel heights but all appear to be satin (not really 100% sure because the descriptions are blank).




Oh you mean with the bow and mesh? I was saying there are a lot if white in this season. Not this love me though


----------



## Christchrist

Black Jazz cornielle


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159


 
Wow! amazed at anyone who can wear those, but do look stunning


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> Wow! amazed at anyone who can wear those, but do look stunning




They hurt


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Black Jazz cornielle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949938


Very beautiful pair of Cornielle, these show a lot of toe cleavage and are quite comfortable and more room to wiggle your toes due to the angle of the cut in the front


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful pair of Cornielle, these show a lot of toe cleavage and are quite comfortable and more room to wiggle your toes due to the angle of the cut in the front




I got a nude pair and totally want more. So practical


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Black Jazz cornielle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949938




I love these shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love these shoes!




I think they are my new fav lol. Behind piggy of course. I got them in nude. Look at my hubby stepping on them at dinner!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I think they are my new fav lol. Behind piggy of course. I got them in nude. Look at my hubby stepping on them at dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954172


You make a lovely couple, nice Cornielle in nude, love the style&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> You make a lovely couple, nice Cornielle in nude, love the style&#55357;&#56842;




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] not when he's stepping on my new shoes


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] not when he's stepping on my new shoes




LOL, that's what I was thinking...but I understood the compliment (and it's true anyway minus that one boo-boo). 

Loving the that shoe for you.  Are you leaving the So Kates alone for it? I think you pull this one off flawlessly!  I hope you are able to find it in other colors!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> LOL, that's what I was thinking...but I understood the compliment (and it's true anyway minus that one boo-boo).
> 
> Loving the that shoe for you.  Are you leaving the So Kates alone for it? I think you pull this one off flawlessly!  I hope you are able to find it in other colors!!!!




I hate so kate. I only have the special ones


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> I hate so kate. I only have the special ones




Okay. So has the Corneille captured your heart, so to speak?


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Okay. So has the Corneille captured your heart, so to speak?




Sure has   I still love the old cut piggy though


----------



## Christchrist

Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lovely Pigalle in Rose, nice to see the comparison photo of last year pinky to this year rose


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely Pigalle in Rose, nice to see the comparison photo of last year pinky to this year rose




Pinky is much darker. The other is a custom


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958740
> View attachment 2958742
> View attachment 2958743
> View attachment 2958744




The pink looks amazing on you* CC*!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958740
> View attachment 2958742
> View attachment 2958743
> View attachment 2958744


Gorgeous CC - that Pink is so pretty.


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958740
> View attachment 2958742
> View attachment 2958743
> View attachment 2958744


Love these rose PFs on you, CC!


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958740
> View attachment 2958742
> View attachment 2958743
> View attachment 2958744





Very pretty.  Perfect for the warmer weather on the horizon! 



CLdiva said:


> You have a great collection




THEE BEST PIGALLE COLLECTION HANDS UP OR DOWN!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Very pretty.  Perfect for the warmer weather on the horizon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEE BEST PIGALLE COLLECTION HANDS UP OR DOWN!




Well thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963400
> View attachment 2963401
> View attachment 2963402
> View attachment 2963403
> View attachment 2963404


 
Love these *CC*!
They're gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love these *CC*!
> They're gorgeous on you!!!




Thank you darling.  All the training is getting my ankles nice and shaped


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963400
> View attachment 2963401
> View attachment 2963402
> View attachment 2963403
> View attachment 2963404




they look so gorgeous on you. loving the color too.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> they look so gorgeous on you. loving the color too.




They are amazing.  I love them


----------



## soleilbrun

You are on fire. Love all the new additions.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963400
> View attachment 2963401
> View attachment 2963402
> View attachment 2963403
> View attachment 2963404


Wow! I had never seen any like these. They look great on you!


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

Christchrist said:


> I think they are my new fav lol. Behind piggy of course. I got them in nude. Look at my hubby stepping on them at dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954172


Lucky you! I have been looking for the corneille in nude forever (unsuccessfully) glad to know they are confortable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963400
> View attachment 2963401
> View attachment 2963402
> View attachment 2963403
> View attachment 2963404


CC these are stunning


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963400
> View attachment 2963401
> View attachment 2963402
> View attachment 2963403
> View attachment 2963404


Gorgeous beauty on you


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous beauty on you




Thank you 


shoes4ever said:


> CC these are stunning




Thank you.  Love them 


Elle DArbanvile said:


> Lucky you! I have been looking for the corneille in nude forever (unsuccessfully) glad to know they are confortable. Thanks for sharing!







Elle DArbanvile said:


> Wow! I had never seen any like these. They look great on you!




Really? I didn't know it was hard to find. Did you call a boutique?


----------



## Christchrist

had to get the red jazz calf Corneille. Great everyday shoe


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2965662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to get the red jazz calf Corneille. Great everyday shoe




Of course you did, and that's only right! 

Have you seen the cobalt and navy blue???  Did you get the cobalt?  I remember you mentioned looking for them.


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Of course you did, and that's only right!
> 
> Have you seen the cobalt and navy blue???  Did you get the cobalt?  I remember you mentioned looking for them.




I did and the grey.  I didn't do the navy though


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2965662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to get the red jazz calf Corneille. Great everyday shoe



Very nice, love the fit



Christchrist said:


> I did and the grey.  I didn't do the navy though



Happy for you, it's not that often that CL comes with a beautiful grey


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very nice, love the fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for you, it's not that often that CL comes with a beautiful grey




Thank you


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> I did and the grey.  I didn't do the navy though




Cool beans!  I hadn't seen the grey.  You probably can move around with ease in those!  I love that they are practical.  I kinda wish the white wasn't the Jazz calf, but kid. I decided on the Apostrophy.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the new additions!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2965662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to get the red jazz calf Corneille. Great everyday shoe


CC your striped outfit with the red heels - adore this look.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC your striped outfit with the red heels - adore this look.




Thank you


----------



## wasp79

Christchrist said:


> My white custom piggy 120 have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119113
> View attachment 2119115



Nice look!!!


----------



## wasp79

Christchrist said:


> My new additions I replaced my 39 graffiti with a 38.5. And here is my love me 120 nude that I've been looking for four years. It's a 39 but that's okay because of the mesh. I'll deal.  It's a great shoe.
> I also scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916157
> View attachment 2916158
> View attachment 2916159



very sexy look!! You have a great collection of shoes. You have excellent taste


----------



## Christchrist

Love the Corneille ! Got them in red , nude , black , grey and blue!! Ha 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and some pwnsamio


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## LolasCloset

Omg the pense a mois are stunning, as are your Corneilles! Are pense a mois still in shops? That one with the deep red flower is calling to me...


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Omg the pense a mois are stunning, as are your Corneilles! Are pense a mois still in shops? That one with the deep red flower is calling to me...




I think so. Call Horatio New York boutique and Jane Nicole look for you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

i LOVE the new additions!!!! Yum!


----------



## honeybunch

Wow! Amazing shoes. I love how some of them are quirky and different.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you


----------



## imatraveldiva

what should be my first pair?


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow. Love these !!!


----------



## Christchrist

imatraveldiva said:


> what should be my first pair?




Corneille. It's more forgiving than the others


----------



## Christchrist

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Love these !!!




Thank you


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2980027




Love all the new additions *CC*!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2980027





Christchrist said:


> Love the Corneille ! Got them in red , nude , black , grey and blue!! Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980022
> View attachment 2980024
> View attachment 2980026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pwnsamio



 delightful new additions CC! Great choice of colors.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

Christchrist said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know it was hard to find. Did you call a boutique?


My mistake ^^ I just though they were a vintage pair for some reason. Since then I saw them on the Louboutin's website. Still stunning though!


----------



## imatraveldiva

Christchrist said:


> Corneille. It's more forgiving than the others




okay thanks!


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Love the Corneille ! Got them in red , nude , black , grey and blue!! Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980022
> View attachment 2980024
> View attachment 2980026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pwnsamio



They look beautiful on you! I tried them on and was  like yeh they are nice but maybe can live without. But now im convinced i shall try get my hands on a pair! &#128522;


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> They look beautiful on you! I tried them on and was  like yeh they are nice but maybe can live without. But now im convinced i shall try get my hands on a pair! [emoji4]




My favorite everyday shoe


----------



## Christchrist

Some new editions.  I got a couple Rene gladiators also   Enjoy


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Some new editions.  I got a couple Rene gladiators also   Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052358
> View attachment 3052359
> View attachment 3052360
> View attachment 3052361
> View attachment 3052362
> View attachment 3052363




so so good. love Rene!  something about those sparkles, so much better than others I've tried. for some reason they just make your skin look so beautiful. hahahaha.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> so so good. love Rene!  something about those sparkles, so much better than others I've tried. for some reason they just make your skin look so beautiful. hahahaha.




I'm madly in love with them.  So stunning


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Some new editions.  I got a couple Rene gladiators also   Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052358
> View attachment 3052359
> View attachment 3052360
> View attachment 3052361
> View attachment 3052362
> View attachment 3052363



Holy cats those gladiators are AMAZING! They really are stunning on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Some new editions.  I got a couple Rene gladiators also   Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052358
> View attachment 3052359
> View attachment 3052360
> View attachment 3052361
> View attachment 3052362
> View attachment 3052363


Congrats on all your new addition looking sexy in them


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Holy cats those gladiators are AMAZING! They really are stunning on you!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats on all your new addition looking sexy in them




Thank you.  I'm so obsessed with them right now


----------



## Christchrist

The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064590
> View attachment 3064591




Both pairs look gorgeous on you *CC*!!!
I love your anklets!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064590
> View attachment 3064591


Fabulous CC - love both anklets and the red black combo is eye catching


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Both pairs look gorgeous on you *CC*!!!
> I love your anklets!



Why thank you 



shoes4ever said:


> Fabulous CC - love both anklets and the red black combo is eye catching




Thank you so much


----------



## JetSetGo!

Your collection just gets more gorgeous, CC. The ombres are absolutely divine.

I have the same AMcQ Bracelet in black. What a fun way to wear it.


----------



## Christchrist

JetSetGo! said:


> Your collection just gets more gorgeous, CC. The ombres are absolutely divine.
> 
> I have the same AMcQ Bracelet in black. What a fun way to wear it.




Thanks Hun.   I love that bracelet. I got it in white. With I had every color


----------



## Christchrist

Wow I love these 
So Pretty and follies


----------



## west of the sun

Oh wow , the so pretty certainly lives up to its name !! Stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

west of the sun said:


> Oh wow , the so pretty certainly lives up to its name !! Stunning!




It's so pretty.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064590
> View attachment 3064591


Sexy and fabulous pairs! Love your ankle details


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Wow I love these
> So Pretty and follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072105
> View attachment 3072106
> View attachment 3072107
> View attachment 3072108
> View attachment 3072109
> View attachment 3072110


OMG! These look gorgeous on you and very beautiful


----------



## highheeladdict

Christchrist said:


> Wow I love these
> So Pretty and follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072105
> View attachment 3072106
> View attachment 3072107
> View attachment 3072108
> View attachment 3072109
> View attachment 3072110



Great new additions! They are absolutely amazing and they look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

highheeladdict said:


> Great new additions! They are absolutely amazing and they look great on you!







BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG! These look gorgeous on you and very beautiful







BirkinLover77 said:


> Sexy and fabulous pairs! Love your ankle details




Thank you so much


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love your new additions!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Wow I love these
> So Pretty and follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072105
> View attachment 3072106
> View attachment 3072107
> View attachment 3072108
> View attachment 3072109
> View attachment 3072110


CC love the new beauties - fabulous pairs!


----------



## Christchrist

It's been awhile. I have gotten a few but this is the only pic I have up ha


----------



## sally.m

Is that a Trevi, I really wanted that bag......

Love the pop of yellow, Brightens up a miserable UK rainy day!


----------



## sally.m

Christchrist said:


> It's been awhile. I have gotten a few but this is the only pic I have up ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129342





Christchrist said:


> Wow I love these
> So Pretty and follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072105
> View attachment 3072106
> View attachment 3072107
> View attachment 3072108
> View attachment 3072109
> View attachment 3072110



These folies remind me of the Vuitton Eclpise range from years ago, all that sequin goodness, Just beautiful!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> It's been awhile. I have gotten a few but this is the only pic I have up ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129342




Love the Yellow Neons *CC*!!!
One of my favs!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the Yellow Neons *CC*!!!
> One of my favs!




Yeah I can't believe I found them


----------



## Christchrist

sally.m said:


> Is that a Trevi, I really wanted that bag......
> 
> Love the pop of yellow, Brightens up a miserable UK rainy day!




Yes it is.  It's rainy here lots also


----------



## MMaiko

I'm fairly new to tPF and very new to the CL threads.  I just spent the last few days reading about your collection CC, I have enjoyed every minute, from the beginning of page 1 allllll the way to 115.   I love the variety!!  Not only are the pics great but your insight to how they fit and feel is helpful.  

I know you'll enjoy these beauties for years and years to come.  Cheers!

~Maiko


----------



## Loubspassion

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2965662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to get the red jazz calf Corneille. Great everyday shoe



Hello. Lovely shoe and color!!
May not be the right way to do this but the sizing forum does not help much these days for my questions.  Do you mind sharing how they fit? TTS or smaller/larger? I'm a 35 consistently in CL, 34.5 in old P120 and Iriza 120. My few 35.5 or 2 Rolando in 36 need heel grips, same as SK patent in 35.5.
Wondering if Corneille kid in 35.5 would be too big?
Thanks a lot for your help and apologies in advance if I used the wrong channel.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> It's been awhile. I have gotten a few but this is the only pic I have up ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129342


Very nice love the neon color and have a great day


----------



## Christchrist

Loubspassion said:


> Hello. Lovely shoe and color!!
> May not be the right way to do this but the sizing forum does not help much these days for my questions.  Do you mind sharing how they fit? TTS or smaller/larger? I'm a 35 consistently in CL, 34.5 in old P120 and Iriza 120. My few 35.5 or 2 Rolando in 36 need heel grips, same as SK patent in 35.5.
> Wondering if Corneille kid in 35.5 would be too big?
> Thanks a lot for your help and apologies in advance if I used the wrong channel.




That would be to big. You need 35. Sorry new phone. Annoying


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very nice love the neon color and have a great day




Thank you. You too. Hope all is well


----------



## Loubspassion

Christchrist said:


> That would be to big. You need 35. Sorry new phone. Annoying



Thank you. Thought so too despite seller's assurance they would fit. So passed up on them. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## PyAri

the neon is gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go. 
Top croche and fetish 









Enjoy


----------



## west of the sun

oh MY, now those are some SERIOUS heels! all of them look killer on you!


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy




The nude fetish look so good on your skin tone! They are my most favorite shoe right now. So comfy, I wore them all night. That's unheard of wi my louboutins.


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Gorgeous!! Love your collection


----------



## LavenderIce

Great additions!  The Fetish are perfection on you *cc*!


----------



## Christchrist

west of the sun said:


> oh MY, now those are some SERIOUS heels! all of them look killer on you!



They are! I'm obsessed 



betty.lee said:


> The nude fetish look so good on your skin tone! They are my most favorite shoe right now. So comfy, I wore them all night. That's unheard of wi my louboutins.



Aren't they sick! I friggin love



Natasha210 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your collection



Thank you so much. It's fun to collect 



LavenderIce said:


> Great additions!  The Fetish are perfection on you *cc*!




Thank you.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy




They all look amazing on you *CC*!!!
Did you get the Fetish with the 120 or 130mm heel?


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> They all look amazing on you *CC*!!!
> Did you get the Fetish with the 120 or 130mm heel?




120.  I'm only getting shoes I'll wear. No 130 for this girl


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Awesome, looking amazing and stunning in each pair


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Awesome, looking amazing and stunning in each pair




Thanks girly


----------



## PetitColibri

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy



congrats on your new pairs !
love the fetish and the boot !
How did you take your Fetish ? TTS ?


----------



## Christchrist

PetitColibri said:


> congrats on your new pairs !
> love the fetish and the boot !
> How did you take your Fetish ? TTS ?




I took it 39.5. I'm a 39 in so kate 120, Maggie  and Corneille.  Hope this helps


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy




Wow, my those are some great additions - you look amazing in all -thanks for sharing -too hard to pick which one I like best.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Fabu-fierce CC


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> Fabu-fierce CC







hhl4vr said:


> Wow, my those are some great additions - you look amazing in all -thanks for sharing -too hard to pick which one I like best.




Thank you so much


----------



## PurseACold

OMG, your new boots are amazing. They look fabulous on you!


----------



## cfellis522

Love your new additions!  Especially the Top Croche!  How do they fit?  TTS?  How are they to walk in / wear?   Love them!


----------



## PurseACold

PurseACold said:


> OMG, your new boots are amazing. They look fabulous on you!


PS You inspired me. I just ordered the Top Croche in black suede. I love them!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

The Top Croche are  HOT on you CC !!


----------



## Christchrist

cfellis522 said:


> Love your new additions!  Especially the Top Croche!  How do they fit?  TTS?  How are they to walk in / wear?   Love them!




Don't know why I'm just seeing this. I take them 1/2 up from my so Kate. I'm 39 in so Kate. 39.5 in top croche and pigalle follies. They are extremely supple and comfy


----------



## Christchrist

_Danielle_ said:


> The Top Croche are  HOT on you CC !!



Thank you darling 



PurseACold said:


> PS You inspired me. I just ordered the Top Croche in black suede. I love them!!!




Post a pic. They are amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming. 




Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




Wow, those are gorgeous! They look great on you! out of curiosity, do you know about what the boot shaft circumference is on these? S there any give around the legs? I want to know whether I could ever hope to squeeze my dumb legs into a pair


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! They look great on you! out of curiosity, do you know about what the boot shaft circumference is on these? S there any give around the legs? I want to know whether I could ever hope to squeeze my dumb legs into a pair




I have thick calves and the fit good. Also the latches stretch a ton! You should be fine if you score a pair


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I have thick calves and the fit good. Also the latches stretch a ton! You should be fine if you score a pair



Awesome! I need all the help I can get, haha. Congratulations on your find, it must be thrilling!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy


Congrats! Wow stunning and beautiful boots they fit you so well!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




Love those* CC*!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love those* CC*!!!
> Congrats!!!




Thank you. Now I only need to find a love me 120 in black patent 38.5. Brutal when gig look for years


----------



## Christchrist

Thought you guys would enjoy this   I had fun in the kitchen today 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy



 CC wow these boots are stunning - great find


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC wow these boots are stunning - great find




Thank you [emoji3]

Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




congrats. I love that you still search for oldies and have the patience to wait years. it gives me hope for finding some on my list.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> congrats. I love that you still search for oldies and have the patience to wait years. it gives me hope for finding some on my list.




What's on your list?


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> What's on your list?




jem velour I'd take either color black or the purple
mad Marta
guerilla 
lucifer bow in black 

all so HTF in 35. dang my small feet. [emoji12] 

a pair of Jems showed up on real real last month but I missed it and they went for a steal too.   I finally got a pair of MBB a couple months ago after years of searching. I swear nothing haunts me more than the things I didn't buy. hahaha it keeps me up at night. 

what other sites do you usually search? do you really find some on IG?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy this   I had fun in the kitchen today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207728
> View attachment 3207729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy


How cute. Slice off a piece for me.


----------



## Christchrist

I've found some nice ones on insta from luxury snob


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> I've found some nice ones on insta from luxury snob




thanks sweetie. I'm going to follow.


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy this   I had fun in the kitchen today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207728
> View attachment 3207729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy



Such a good shot!! Perfect instagram pic! Haha


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> Such a good shot!! Perfect instagram pic! Haha




I'm really having fun with my shoe shoots lol.


----------



## Christchrist

The shoe closet is redone


----------



## betty.lee

What fun! it reminds me of a CLB.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> What fun! it reminds me of a CLB.




You know what ? I see that now that you say it lol


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> The shoe closet is redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209268


Love how you organized by color. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Love how you organized by color. It's gorgeous!




It's my OCD LOL


----------



## PurseACold

I do that with my dresses, and you've inspired me to do it for my shoes :lolots:


----------



## Chimel

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> I do that with my dresses, and you've inspired me to do it for my shoes :lolots:



I do it with everything. It's a problem lol 



Chimel said:


> Absolutely beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know. 
https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po

Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy


----------



## Christchrist

Worn sole stages.  Left to right:  1.Brand new  2.Worn indoors only a few times.  3.Worn outside 1 time &  indoors a few times.  4.Worn like crazy and even on wet ground [emoji33]  5. Sent to The Leather Spa for rubber soles after lots of wear (#4 is next up to go). Hope this helps.  I don't like to send new or only used a few times shoes to the spa.  Gotta get use out of them. 


Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy this   I had fun in the kitchen today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207728
> View attachment 3207729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




very inventive


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> The shoe closet is redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209268


 


Lovely closet but need to see more of the actual shoes


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> View attachment 3207274
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




glad you found them, enjoy!


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> glad you found them, enjoy!




Still want the ronfifi supra in all black


----------



## mal

betty.lee said:


> The nude fetish look so good on your skin tone! They are my most favorite shoe right now. So comfy, I wore them all night. That's unheard of wi my louboutins.


They are... amazing  Can I ask how the sizing is, compared to your SK size? I may have a pair on hold...


----------



## betty.lee

mal said:


> They are... amazing  Can I ask how the sizing is, compared to your SK size? I may have a pair on hold...




Did you mean this for me or CC? 

I wear a 34.5 in SO Kate and a 35 for the fetish, but Dmand had to size down for her Fetish due to the ankle strap. Maybe CC can chime in on sizing also.


----------



## mal

Thanks, betty.lee- I meant to quote and ask both of you  but I messed it up... I'm glad to hear you sized up a little, because i'm a 37 in SK and hubby is bringing me the Fetish in black, 37.5, when he gets home

CC, you have inspired me!!


----------



## Christchrist

mal said:


> Thanks, betty.lee- I meant to quote and ask both of you  but I messed it up... I'm glad to hear you sized up a little, because i'm a 37 in SK and hubby is bringing me the Fetish in black, 37.5, when he gets home
> 
> CC, you have inspired me!!




Thank you dear. That should be your size. I'm 38 in so Kate and 39.5 in fetish &#129303;


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know.
> https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po
> 
> Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy



Thanks for sharing *cc*!  As a lover of the old Pigalle 120, I truly understand where you are coming from.  I have let go of every PF 120 and SK I ever got.  btw, not to sound like a creeper, but since I have very low arches (practically flat) I have serious arch envy.  From what I saw in your video, the PF and SK actually show off your arches more.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing *cc*!  As a lover of the old Pigalle 120, I truly understand where you are coming from.  I have let go of every PF 120 and SK I ever got.  btw, not to sound like a creeper, but since I have very low arches (practically flat) I have serious arch envy.  From what I saw in your video, the PF and SK actually show off your arches more.




I have high arches. It's visually great but I pain when I have my long distance runs. Can only wear a specialty cumulus asics.  I can tolerate follies.  So Kate is ok but that damn speedboat box ruins it for me. I have short toes


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate suede bougainvillea & debout disco 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea & debout disco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212726
> 
> View attachment 3212716
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy


They look fabulous on you! Gorgeous color! Enjoy your day


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> They look fabulous on you! Gorgeous color! Enjoy your day




Thank you.  You too


----------



## west of the sun

absolutely gorgeous! How do the disco feel to wear? I absolutely love the look of them but im not sure if they'd make my foot feel very stuffy because of the PVC and my feet sweat easy -_-


----------



## Christchrist

west of the sun said:


> absolutely gorgeous! How do the disco feel to wear? I absolutely love the look of them but im not sure if they'd make my foot feel very stuffy because of the PVC and my feet sweat easy -_-




Ya like budda!!!  Love it


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea & debout disco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212726
> 
> View attachment 3212716
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




Love both pairs *CC*!!!
Nice to see you're giving the SK's another try...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love both pairs *CC*!!!
> Nice to see you're giving the SK's another try...




Well it's still a speedboat lol


----------



## Christchrist

A rose is just a flower and a boy is just a boy 







Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## west of the sun

Thanks for the reply CC! And I love the flower arrangement- beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> A rose is just a flower and a boy is just a boy
> View attachment 3215092
> 
> View attachment 3215093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




love the combination with the leggings !


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> A rose is just a flower and a boy is just a boy
> View attachment 3215092
> 
> View attachment 3215093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy



Love the flower arrangement! But boy those leggings and heels (dont know name!l) look fierce reminds me of Grease!!


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> love the combination with the leggings !




Thank you 


Natasha210 said:


> Love the flower arrangement! But boy those leggings and heels (dont know name!l) look fierce reminds me of Grease!!



Picks n co . Thank you 



west of the sun said:


> Thanks for the reply CC! And I love the flower arrangement- beautiful!




Thank you.


----------



## honey_babee

Christchrist said:


> Vampanodo 100 Veau Velours/satin
> 
> View attachment 1890166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890167



those are beautiful. I think im in love.


----------



## Christchrist

honey_babee said:


> those are beautiful. I think im in love.




I haven't had those in so long lol. I lost a ton of weight they were like 1 size too big ;(


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> A rose is just a flower and a boy is just a boy
> View attachment 3215092
> 
> View attachment 3215093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy


Very sexy and enjoy your holiday


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very sexy and enjoy your holiday




You too Hun


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Yum!!!  I love the collection and the beautiful art work! More pictures please


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum!!!  I love the collection and the beautiful art work! More pictures please




I'm on it


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217744


Absolutely stunning details..fabulous collection love the crystal


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Absolutely stunning details..fabulous collection love the crystal




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217744


 
Your collection is like a museum *CC*!!!
So lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Your collection is like a museum *CC*!!!
> So lovely!




I like things to be very organized lol


----------



## Christchrist

couldnt help myself


----------



## Elliesloubs

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217744



Wow these are Amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

Elliesloubs said:


> Wow these are Amazing!




Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3219241
> View attachment 3219242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt help myself



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217744



Love the crystals in the back! Ultra sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the crystals in the back! Ultra sexy!




Yeah I am obsessed


----------



## Christchrist

. Let it snow


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3221592
> View attachment 3221594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let it snow


Merry Christmas

What a lovely photo. Can we see these gorgeous heels from the front as well ?


----------



## Christchrist

I FINALLY found a So Kate I adore! It fits perfect!


----------



## chrystanvii

Good evening everyone! Happy to share these python so kates with you all [emoji4]


----------



## Christchrist

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! Happy to share these python so kates with you all [emoji4]
> View attachment 3221943




Those are pretty


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3221592
> View attachment 3221594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let it snow


Beautiful photo! Fabulous heels and Happy Holidays&#128536;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY found a So Kate I adore! It fits perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221940


Gorgeous heels


----------



## BirkinLover77

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! Happy to share these python so kates with you all [emoji4]
> View attachment 3221943


Beautiful Python! Happy Holidays


----------



## samina

CC fab boots what's the sizing like in them


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous heels




Thank you dear. There's hope for me yet with So Kate. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> CC fab boots what's the sizing like in them




Darling do you mean the Top Croche? I'm a 39.5 in follies. I took the same for my boots. Can probably do a 39 with thin stockings


----------



## samina

Hi - the ronfifi ones! I saw some shorter versions but not sure what the sizing is like


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Hi - the ronfifi ones! I saw some shorter versions but not sure what the sizing is like




Are the same size as you take in lady peep


----------



## samina

Hi - I don't have any LPs


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Hi - I don't have any LPs




Ok what do you have? Or what's your US size


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Ok what do you have? Or what's your US size



I have pigalle 100 in 37.5, new simple 120 in 37
Ron rons in 37.5 simple 100 in 37


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> I have pigalle 100 in 37.5, new simple 120 in 37
> 
> Ron rons in 37.5 simple 100 in 37



 You should so 37.5.  You can get away with a larger size if you wear thick socks or 37 if you don't mind snug fit with no socks


----------



## samina

Thanks CC


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3221592
> View attachment 3221594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let it snow



Merry Christmas CC - adore this pic :snowballs:



Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY found a So Kate I adore! It fits perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221940



Congrats u finally managed to make a pair work - they are lovely CC


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY found a So Kate I adore! It fits perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221940


 


Love these on you *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3221592
> View attachment 3221594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let it snow


 


So pretty Piggies in the snow *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Thanks CC







shoes4ever said:


> Merry Christmas CC - adore this pic :snowballs:  me too. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats u finally managed to make a pair work - they are lovely CC



I'm so happy. Thank you 



stilly said:


> So pretty Piggies in the snow *CC*!!!







stilly said:


> Love these on you *CC*!!!




Thank you dear


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY found a So Kate I adore! It fits perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221940



Nice combo! What is different about these so kate compared to others you have tried? I am hesitating about so kate.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Nice combo! What is different about these so kate compared to others you have tried? I am hesitating about so kate.




These are supple and don't crease in the toebox on me as much.  Less Noticeable


----------



## cfellis522

Christchrist said:


> I've gotten some additions. Well I forget some but oh well. Here ya go.
> Top croche and fetish
> View attachment 3174429
> View attachment 3174430
> View attachment 3174435
> View attachment 3174436
> View attachment 3174437
> View attachment 3174438
> View attachment 3174439
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Love Love Love your Top Croche!  Do the heels feel pretty sturdy?  I have the Ron FiFi and have been hesitant to wear them again.  The heels have snapped twice on me.  Neimans has always repaired them for me, but its still a hassle...  You look awesome in them tho!!!  Cara / Caroline


----------



## Christchrist

cfellis522 said:


> Love Love Love your Top Croche!  Do the heels feel pretty sturdy?  I have the Ron FiFi and have been hesitant to wear them again.  The heels have snapped twice on me.  Neimans has always repaired them for me, but its still a hassle...  You look awesome in them tho!!!  Cara / Caroline




Yeah it was totally fine when I wore it. I'm not a heel walker. I tend to keep on my front pads when I walk. Feels more sturdy.  I guess less stress on the he'll also.


----------



## Christchrist

Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle  




https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



I love and I'm very jealous!!!! LOOK at those beautiful shoes!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love and I'm very jealous!!!! LOOK at those beautiful shoes!!!!




All those years lol.  I love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> All those years lol.  I love them



Totally love your video!!! I love the lace heel- I'm guessing it is a Cinderella heel? #0:46 between the strass heels-Absolutely LOVE!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Totally love your video!!! I love the lace heel- I'm guessing it is a Cinderella heel? #0:46 between the strass heels-Absolutely LOVE!!!




Yes it was resillina


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



 CC your new shoe haven is gorgeous --- love the fresh, clean look. Thanks for the inspirational pics  ---:doggie: off to figure out revamping my shoe closets /display storage.


----------



## Fgl11

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU




I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC your new shoe haven is gorgeous --- love the fresh, clean look. Thanks for the inspirational pics  ---:doggie: off to figure out revamping my shoe closets /display storage.




Teehee. Glad to inspire


----------



## _Danielle_

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794



That looks wonderful CC


----------



## Christchrist

_Danielle_ said:


> That looks wonderful CC




Thank you dear


----------



## Spaceflocke

One word: AMAZING [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; i think thats what heaven looks like! Haha


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i think thats what heaven looks like! Haha




Teehee


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



Absolutely beautiful collection


----------



## Christchrist

Flip88 said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection




Thank you


----------



## J_L33

Does your she cave contain all your Loub collection? Because I could swear that you had way more shoes than that!


----------



## deej87

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU




Wow what a dream CC!!!! Love it so much! So beautiful and clean!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



Love your amazing collection doll, it's beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your amazing collection doll, it's beautiful




Thank you dear


----------



## Christchrist

deej87 said:


> Wow what a dream CC!!!! Love it so much! So beautiful and clean!




Thank you


----------



## princess621

Christchrist said:


> Made a she cave. Have the full video up on my YouTube.  Teamyummymummy is my YouTube handle
> 
> View attachment 3245793
> View attachment 3245794
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU



Wowow!! Your she cave is tdf!


----------



## Christchrist

princess621 said:


> Wowow!! Your she cave is tdf!




It's my happy place. Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Did a cool video on my YouTube https://youtu.be/vgbyozduwgk wore my fetish with a striped skirt


----------



## Christchrist

Closet done


----------



## Nadin22

Wow!!! This is amazing! So beautiful!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Closet done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263733


Just delightful CC


----------



## Christchrist

Nadin22 said:


> Wow!!! This is amazing! So beautiful!







shoes4ever said:


> Just delightful CC




Thank you so much


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Closet done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263733




Wow! Such an amazing display *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Wow! Such an amazing display *CC*!!!




Thank you.  Have you seen my YouTube? It's packed full lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Closet done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263733


No words..Beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> No words..Beautiful




Thanks bew


----------



## Jhash2

Love the glass shelves. My wife currently has the black cases however we are moving next month so I am redoing her closet in white. I like the doors as well. 

Of course the Collection is amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

Jhash2 said:


> Love the glass shelves. My wife currently has the black cases however we are moving next month so I am redoing her closet in white. I like the doors as well.
> 
> Of course the Collection is amazing.




Thank you.  I added knobs from lowes for a personal touch.  Also wallpapered and painted the backs


----------



## Christchrist

It was only a matter of time. I had to do it. Shoes are fine 
https://youtu.be/1Umjp67MD2c 
YouTube and Instagram Teamyummymummy


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3267491




That color is TDF. Love it.


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> That color is TDF. Love it.




Yeah flame is a hard one to photograph


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3267491



 gorgeous pair AND photo styling CC


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> gorgeous pair AND photo styling CC




Thank you dear


----------



## Christchrist

duvette transformation. Love


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3270575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duvette transformation. Love




Those are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

hhl4vr said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous




Thank you. I so want more now [emoji33]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3270575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duvette transformation. Love


Stunning!!


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning!!




Thank you dear


----------



## Kayapo97

christchrist said:


> closet done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263733


 
wow!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3270575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duvette transformation. Love




Those are so beautiful *CC*!!!
They look gorgy on you!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Those are so beautiful *CC*!!!
> They look gorgy on you!




Thank you dear


----------



## LVoe Louis

Christchrist said:


> Closet done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263733


 


Gorgeous, such a lucky lady! I stopped by your Youtube, love your videos, you look so pretty with your beautiful green eyes, love your eye make up and I can understand now why you love green and were looking for lovely green Chanel bags a while back. A very lucky lady to have such a stunning shoe collection, so nice to see you enjoy your shoes so much.


----------



## Christchrist

LVoe Louis said:


> Gorgeous, such a lucky lady! I stopped by your Youtube, love your videos, you look so pretty with your beautiful green eyes, love your eye make up and I can understand now why you love green and were looking for lovely green Chanel bags a while back. A very lucky lady to have such a stunning shoe collection, so nice to see you enjoy your shoes so much.




Well thank you. I'm mad over somethings in my life


----------

